# Would you like me to type you?



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,

Would you like me to type you based on your response to the questionnaire below?

* *






http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html posted by Spades[HR][/HR]
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

[HR][/HR]


I hope you're okay with a short or detailed response depending on what I feel like doing and I hope you won't be disappointed if I do not manage to type you. 


_- If I have typed you recently there is no point filling out this questionnaire as my opinion of your type has not changed.
- Please do not let me know if you think you're a million types because it will put me off from typing you. _:cold:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not saying this to sound like an asshole and I think it's selfless of you to even offer this service to me. But, if I fill out this questionnaire, will you actually give me a response? There are far too many "Let me type you" threads on this sub forum, the OPs of which require someone to give a thoughtful response in order to accurately type the person, but once they receive one, they simply don't bother trying. I'm not expecting an instant typing & also don't mind a brief response as long as you take a legitimate shot at typing me. But when more than a couple weeks to months go by, it's frustrating. So I feel a need to ask at this point.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Hell yes please. 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I would say maybe I'm going through a bit more of a low point, but it shouldn't affect the results. My current state of mind: restless and empty. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

It gave me a whole list of pictures so I just chose whichever stood out for me the most: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bereal4ever/34314100885/in/explore-2017-04-28/

Anyway, my first thought to my head was "what the f-" and to laugh. I just thought it was something out of toy story and so...Saddle Club. Its likely you won't know what that is because of location, but anyway. I don't know what it is, maybe I just viewed it as innocent? Like, just the idea of the kinds of things people find beauty in are funny. I found it funny. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I kind of like the uprising of a sudden unexpected turn of events. It brings even more novelty to a novelty situation. But my initial thoughts would probably be to help others check out the problem and suggest what we should do next. My outward reactions? In terms of facial expressions? Im probably still calm, I wouldn't take it too seriously. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Internally, I'd probably be a bit annoyed because I'd probably be tired but it wouldn't probably irritate me too much. I might not call for someone else to pick me up because I'd feel like it'd be an imposition for them so I'd probably end up having to go along. I know that I'd probably procrastinate between the two options and be really dazed as to what I'd do. I'd probably end up just giving it a shot. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I actually have had these experiences even with people I dont really know. I usually just question them about it, offer my perspective, challenge them a bit. Just dig a little deeper. Depends how much I really care as well, some things I can just drop because I'm not bothered.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It would probably make me irritated. It would show too. Like if im with someone, I will vent frustration at it. Its either that or internalized guilt. Because some things, like walking past a homeless person and seeing all these happy faces, coffee in hand, suits walking past ignorantly, my dime won't fix it. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*

I don't really know too well what values are exactly. Whats important to me? Definitely family because they do everything for me and they're the only constant thing in my life it would be really selfish if I didn't have some loyalty there. Uh, I would say novelty and having fun- whether this be having the freedom to do my own thing or just entertaining, fun times with people i like. I came to determining that one when I realized I have a real attitude change when things get dull or depressing and the high good times can give me and the relaxation my own time alone gives me. I definitely know I hate being surrounded by downers in any context. Especially when theres continuity there. I value being independent. I don't know if this is values but, I like to be able to think logically, have integrity (not morals, integrity, my own sense of it), i don't like looking or feeling vulnerable or bad at something. I value mental strength and aim to achieve it. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I don't think there is anything special about who I am and I'm not too strongly a believer in the individual. I do think people are programmed and can be boxed. But they aren't completely the same either. I think what distinguishes me from everyone else is I'm really bad at physical-hands on tasks and im quite irresponsible and dependent on advice. I'm also very cynical and i analyse a lot of things. Im not very empathetic to mundane, everyday problems like divorce or drugs because they simply don't interest me. I also don't like attention seeking self pities or people that get too emotionally demonstrative. I'm also different in that nothing specific really interests me to an extent where I can find and practice a skill. 

b) I would want to be more extroverted and a better talker. A bit more diplomatic and also abstractly minded.I'd want to be less sensitive because I've been told that I am. I'd want to show anger instead of sadness. I need more energy passing through these veins! I'd also like to be more persuasive and reasonable/logical. I'd like to show more confidence maybe. I'd want to be more knowledgeable and find something i really like and am good at and get really into it and perfect it. Less lazy. Less polite. More independent. I don't know if I do any of these things already but the point is, I'd like to improve them even more. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

They're mostly triggered when I can pre-predict an event or when I'm walking through a crowd or something and I can find the quickest navigation path. A lot of other times though, I have more impulsive than gut. I would say I tend to go for the opposite of my gut to see what happens. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I like activities where everyone is in the same position of not knowing what to do and everyone is on the same, level one, standpoint in a novel situation and we all have to react to it our own ways spontaneously. Sound lame enough? I guess its because were all on the same page and no one can boss anyone around. Funny moments with people energize me as well. Music can do it but it can also mellow me out. 

b) Being constantly exposed to depressing situations and not being able to make light of it. Also, being seen as incapable by others after a bad performance at something or feeling incapable in general at something can dampen my day. Making social mistakes can make me panic after I realize I made a social mistake and then the panic drains me. I just get overwhelmed with the fact that I can't just go smoothly with those situations and there's always something thats "Wrong" or "right" or some protocol. Also, being around boring people who are only interested in the reality around them. Or grumpy people.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I usually don't think before I speak. I can say things when I don't really mean it. I'm not as loud or open as I am in private as in public. I don't joke around in the quirky, silly ways I usually do in private. Im more reserved and serious. Yet i am responsive..although unexpressive. Im more gentle. Im also a lot more analytical when around others than when in private and have a lot more opinions. I accidentally let anxiety slip through sometimes though but generally I try to remain assertive. I guess the word would be...guarded?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> I'm not saying this to sound like an asshole and I think it's selfless of you to even offer this service to me. But, if I fill out this questionnaire, will you actually give me a response? There are far too many "Let me type you" threads on this sub forum, the OPs of which require someone to give a thoughtful response in order to accurately type the person, but once they receive one, they simply don't bother trying. I'm not expecting an instant typing & also don't mind a brief response as long as you take a legitimate shot at typing me. But when more than a couple weeks to months go by, it's frustrating. So I feel a need to ask at this point.


Hey! Well that's nice of you to see it as selfless but it's not. It puts my brain to work. x] I looked to see if I had posted in a thread of yours and it turns out I have (a thread with the questionnaire by Spades). If you'd like to fill it out again I'll give you a response and if it's anything like last time I believe I could elaborate on it. Are you doubting the previous typing?

The reason I made this thread is because I regularly peruse this section of the forum and like to give my feedback depending on the thread/OP. And while I like to do this, I prefer responding to people who have answered the questionnaire by Spades. Instead of wasting my time browsing threads, wanting to reply in general, but refusing to because of the content, I thought I might as well make a thread that's more to my style so that if people want to respond, they can, and I can help them out. I don't think I'll be doing this as an ongoing thing but I'll let people know when I stop.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@WintersFlame

Hell yes please. 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I would say maybe I'm going through a bit more of a low point, but it shouldn't affect the results. My current state of mind: restless and empty. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

It gave me a whole list of pictures so I just chose whichever stood out for me the most: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bereal4ever/34314100885/in/explore-2017-04-28/

Anyway, my first thought to my head was "what the f-" and to laugh. I just thought it was something out of toy story and so...Saddle Club. Oh you went there. Its likely you won't know what that is because of location, but anyway. I know, hahaha. I don't know what it is, maybe I just viewed it as innocent? Like, just the idea of the kinds of things people find beauty in are funny. I found it funny. 
*Ne dom.* I have found that Ne doms have a funnier side to their posts and while a horse being among sunflowers is funny, it's the way you've replied that's quite entertaining. You have given an extroverted response by objectively talking about things outside of yourself and you have linked them together.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I kind of like the uprising of a sudden unexpected turn of events. It brings even more novelty to a novelty situation. But my initial thoughts would probably be to help others check out the problem and suggest what we should do next. My outward reactions? In terms of facial expressions? Im probably still calm, I wouldn't take it too seriously.
*ENTP. *ENTPs tend to find these experiences entertaining and like to comment about unexpected turns of events. 
Aux Ti, tert Fe because your initial thought would be to help others with the _problem, _rather than turning to people's emotions. 
Ne-Ti would adapt well to this situation and I don't see them taking it too seriously either.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Internally, I'd probably be a bit annoyed because I'd probably be tired but it wouldn't probably irritate me too much. I might not call for someone else to pick me up because I'd feel like it'd be an imposition for them so I'd probably end up having to go along. I know that I'd probably procrastinate between the two options and be really dazed as to what I'd do. I'd probably end up just giving it a shot. Yeah, sounds Ne-Ti-Fe. Relaxed/whatever.  
Also, your writing gives off a lot of energy as if you're writing without pausing.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I actually have had these experiences even with people I dont really know. I usually just question them about it, offer my perspective, challenge them a bit. Just dig a little deeper. Depends how much I really care as well, some things I can just drop because I'm not bothered. 
This suits an ENTP.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It would probably make me irritated. It would show too. Like if im with someone, I will vent frustration at it. Its either that or internalized guilt. Because some things, like walking past a homeless person and seeing all these happy faces, coffee in hand, suits walking past ignorantly, my dime won't fix it. 
I still see aux Ti, tert Fe by the way you write and what you write about.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I don't really know too well what values are exactly. Whats important to me? Definitely family because they do everything for me and they're the only constant thing in my life it would be really selfish if I didn't have some loyalty there. Uh, I would say novelty and having fun- whether this be having the freedom to do my own thing or just entertaining, fun times with people i like. This highlights dom Ne with tert Fe. I came to determining that one when I realized I have a real attitude change when things get dull or depressing and the high good times can give me and the relaxation my own time alone gives me. I definitely know I hate being surrounded by downers in any context. Especially when theres continuity there. I value being independent. Ne-Ti-Fe. I don't know if this is values but, I like to be able to think logically, have integrity (not morals, integrity, my own sense of it), (Ti) i don't like looking or feeling vulnerable or bad at something. Ti-Fe. I value mental strength and aim to achieve it. Ti - T over F.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I don't think there is anything special about who I am and I'm not too strongly a believer in the individual. I do think people are programmed and can be boxed. But they aren't completely the same either. I think what distinguishes me from everyone else is I'm really bad at physical-hands on tasks and im quite irresponsible and dependent on advice. I'm also very cynical and i analyse a lot of things. Thinker. Im not very empathetic to mundane, everyday problems like divorce or drugs because they simply don't interest me. Intuitive. I also don't like attention seeking self pities or people that get too emotionally demonstrative. Thinker. I'm also different in that nothing specific really interests me to an extent where I can find and practice a skill. Ne dom depending on what you meant.

b) I would want to be more extroverted and a better talker. A bit more diplomatic (phrased like a thinker) and also abstractly minded. Ne-Ti. I'd want to be less sensitive because I've been told that I am. Tert Fe  I'd want to show anger instead of sadness. Tert Fe. I need more energy passing through these veins! Ne dom. I'd also like to be more persuasive and reasonable/logical. Aux Ti. Tert Fe depending on your method of persuasion. I'd like to show more confidence maybe. I'd want to be more knowledgeable and find something i really like and am good at and get really into it and perfect it. Less lazy. Less polite. More independent. I don't know if I do any of these things already but the point is, I'd like to improve them even more. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

They're mostly triggered when I can pre-predict an event or when I'm walking through a crowd or something and I can find the quickest navigation path. A lot of other times though, I have more impulsive than gut. I would say *I tend to go for the opposite of my gut* to see what happens. 
Ne and your answer shows the differentiation between Ne-Ti-Fe and an Se dom.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I like activities where everyone is in the same position of not knowing what to do and everyone is on the same, level one, standpoint in a novel situation and we all have to react to it our own ways spontaneously. Sound lame enough? I get where you're coming from. Ne-Ti-Fe. I guess its because were all on the same page and no one can boss anyone around. Like no Te, ay?  Funny moments with people energize me as well. *Ne*-Ti-*Fe*. Music can do it but it can also mellow me out. 

b) Being constantly exposed to depressing situations and not being able to make light of it. Yeah, it hurts tert Fe.  Also, being seen as incapable by others after a bad performance at something or feeling incapable in general at something can dampen my day. Mainly tert Fe but this can be aux Ti too. Making social mistakes can make me panic after I realize I made a social mistake and then the panic drains me. Tert Fe. I just get overwhelmed with the fact that I can't just go smoothly with those situations and there's always something thats "Wrong" or "right" or some protocol. Also, being around boring people who are only interested in the reality around them. Intuitive. Or grumpy people.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I usually don't think before I speak. Extrovert  I can say things when I don't really mean it. Ne-Ti-Fe. I'm not as loud or open as I am in private as in public. I don't joke around in the quirky, silly ways I usually do in private. Im more reserved and serious. Yet i am responsive..although unexpressive. Im more gentle. Im also a lot more analytical when around others than when in private and have a lot more opinions. I accidentally let anxiety slip through sometimes though but generally I try to remain assertive. I guess the word would be...guarded?


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

bb said:


> @WintersFlame
> 
> Hell yes please.
> 
> ...


Wowza. I'm surprised about all the Ti you found in that. youre good.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

@bb


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
- Nothing i guess.1 female, 26, my mind is okay. Normal.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
- https://www.flickr.com/photos/kirklougheed/33501323373/in/explore-2017-04-28/
The picture itself is wonderful. I'm imagining myself being there. It looks scary because it's like you're in the middle of nowhere and there's cannibals around xD but! Scary is what makes it more exciting! 


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
- It sucks. I'll say "it sucks" but I'll chill because i know the car would start again.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
- Ikr? The car starts again. I just saved myself from wasting my emotions. Hahahaha. *sarcastic laugh*
I love panties especially with friends! XD I'm gonna drink myself up and enjoy. I looove drinking 🍻 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
- I don't care actually. People have different perceptions. It's her/his belief or opinions anyways. Respect it.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
- Well at first I'm really disappointed and it rages me inside. But, i know it's useless to waste your emotions on something you cannot even do something about. Well, if i cannot do something about it, i will try to ignore it and move on. But if i can do something about it, I'll try to do something about it. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
- i actually don't have values. I mean it depends on the situation. It mostly comes from what benefits the person or the situation i guess.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
- I'm a little crazier and weird than anybody else.
b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
- To be not very lazy. I've been very lazy these days and it inhibits me from achieving my full potential. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings?
- Well, actually! I just ignore it because sometimes it doesn't make sense. But! If it makes sense it's like a aha moment for me. It's shocking. XD 
In what situations are they most often triggered?
- I don't know. It just happens all of a sudden in the least i expect it. But it's kinda rare though. But when it happens it's real.

9. a) What activities energize you most?
- extreme activities like bungee jumping, sky diving etc. XD it makes me feel ALIVE
b) What activities drain you most? Why?
- Staying in one closed room alone.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
- i repress my unnecessary craziness that lies deep within me because it's not appropriate. I try to be a normal human being (at first)


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I have a mild form of anxiety. I'm 27. Male.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34159961582/in/explore-2017-04-28/
It's an outside scenery at a beach. A person is seen far away, looking even farther away at the sunset him/herself. All the colors look similar to me, like a grayish haze. I like the tree at the side where all the leaves/needles have fallen off at the top but it just manages to water its lowest branches, signifying that winter is on its way. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I think I would be nervous about the car if it were my own, or worry about the feelings of the car owner. I tend to try to calm other people down, usually just by telling them to remain calm and get something productive going. I would be really annoyed to have lost the money and the experience of the concert though, but getting us all home safely would still take priority. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Will there be girls?? It depends. I like parties where you dance or have the opportunity of talking in a normal tone of voice with just one to thee people. Sometimes I can fancy a loud party. I don't drink alcohol though and I often go home early because I get tired. I don't like the prospect of not being able to go home when I want to.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
It depends on how secure I feel about my own belief. If I think I know I'm right and the other person just doesn't have a clue, I'll kind of have fun discussing it with the person because it doesn't affect me emotionally. The truth isn't threatened. The goal in a sense is to help the other person understand. If I'm insecure I get slightly more tense and cautious about what I say and the goal shifts toward making myself comfortable with my belief's possible inconsistencies. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I feel stupid for being wrong, but will hopefully be glad when I've discovered something new. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
In general I want people to be who they want or need to be, but since most people do a terrible job at just that I want them to adopt a search for self and other-knowledge. Explore yourself and your world to find means to live in peace within it. Perhaps this is driven by a respect for all people, but in my own interpretation its more of a curiosity that can even justify bad deeds if it leads to more understanding. Find your own nirvana. Yes, let's go with that. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I'm really boring. I talk way too much about things in my head. Perhaps the difference lies mostly in that I can be so conscious about how to live in the world while others merely just try to do it. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
It often comes in the form of fears of what might be wrong or how some people might have bad traits. I don't blindly trust everything. I try to explore my hunches by testing them mentally or by trying something out. Perhaps I'm just a neurotic. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Shopping is terrible and boring. 
I like travelling, fantasizing, meeting new people, doing something creative, long conversations, learn about science, having a little competition, or making others feel happy.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*
If something needs to be done or someone needs to understand something I try to hide my annoyance.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

Okay, i'm interested. I'll be thankful for any info. 
*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm 24 years old male. I'm not on any medication but i suspect that i might have mild depression and i even took therapy for some time(didnt worked out). As you probably might find, english is my second language (lithuanian being first). I've been taking a lot of mbti/cognitive function tests throughout last couple of years and my results varied from INTP to ESFP (but never xSFJ) because i dont know whenever i'm thinker or feeler. I'd really would like to type me out but personal bias might be the biggest difficulty. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
I cant post images or links but it's basically open road with fields to the left and right and the sky is dark on the left (like before lightning storm) but bright on the right.
I like dark and bright color contrast and big open spaces. I would be somewhat scared but interested in driving into possible lightning area. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Huh, strangely enough i had a situation similar to this. When my bro was driving (and i was riding shotgun) from capital city to home city (around 200 miles) his car started jerking in the middle of highway. We stopped on the side of the road and he started somewhat panicking because we had two passengers. I told him calmly to call father (he's very good with car) and ask him for advice. We continued driving and later i suggested to splash some water onto the breaks to cool them down, it somewhat helped with jerking. I remember that he said that he hates that kind of situation where random things happens and i said that if the car is working then it's good and it's useless to worry about things you cannot control. Sure i was a little scared that we might end up stopping in the middle of the road but i didnt showed my panic and even reassured bro that everything going to be fine. We managed to reach home without any major setback. I guess my initial thoughts would be to look for possible solution asap. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
If it's in safe part of city then i wouldnt mind but if it's bad neighborhood i might feel tense because of possible mugging or conflict. It's like taking calculating risk.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I would ask him what makes him say that particular statement. If he's just trying bantz then i'd do the same assuming he's not intentionally trying to piss me off. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
My initial thought would be "Well, i'll be damned, i was wrong all along". I might need some time to process new things but i'd be able to put this experience into me and change my outlook. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
That's where the "fun" comes in. I feel like i dont have my own personality and i'm just mash of other people traits. I'd define myself as a pragmatic person. I'd be willing to set my morals aside if i'd be in grievous situation. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I'm quite moody person who usually operate on interesting/not interesting dichotomy, i avoid taking responsibility for my actions and in-actions. On the other hand i'm curious about other people motivation and experiences if they're interesting enough for me. I'm always trying to improve myself even if it leads nowhere.
b) Less overthinking and more confidence in myself that i can succeed despite the odds. It's because now i can be spontaneous on small scale but afraid of taking big risk with vague results and i'm guilty of using self-prophecy in negative things.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I tend to trust them but i have to either use them fully or not because if i stop and think about what i'm doing my gut feeling might be suppressed because of overthinking. I'm using them in everyday life and especially when i'm in unknown situation - i start to observe situation and look for small clues.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) i'm energized by doing activities with friends such as talking, doing sports, playing video games, drinking and etc. When i'm drunk i either become more withdrawn or become interested in people.
b) I hate boring work because it doesnt stimulate me - it's very hard for me to force myself to do something if i find it boring. I guess selling myself out would be draining af.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Around others i'm either talking too much or talking too little, i have this problem where i over-idealize people if we click from first moment and then completely cut them out if they do something minor which i dont like. I'd want to say that i repress being myself around others but i remember few occasions were i was able to do so without problem. My bro says that i'm a very moody person who can do everything what i want if i'm in a mood and i cant do nothing if i'm in bad one. It's really hard for me to write this stuff because i usually put my mask around strangers but "loose it" around closer ones.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*21 years old, male. Nothing out of the ordinary regarding my current state of mind.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/angmarie3/34154697012/in/explore-2017-04-28/

I just chose the one most aesthetically pleasing for me. Other than that, I love stars. They're mysterious, serene, a little cold and makes me realize how small we are compared to the vastness of the universe.*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*The group of people...they're strangers ? Or good friends ? Because if it's the first one I'd probably be a little pissed as I might just miss the event I want to attend to. So in this case I will try and see how I could be of help in order to fix the problem as soon as possible...

If it's the second scenario, I wouldn't sweat it too much, because being with my friends is enough for me to have a good time. So I'll probably just laugh it off in the end.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*I'll just take his word for it and join in to the afterparty, why not ?*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*I'll try to explain how do I see it, why do I think he/she is wrong, maybe trying to put it in another perspective or make him/her see it from another's point of view. It depends...
However, I'll try to keep my head cool and not lose my calm or patience because deep down I really value my friendships and I wouldn't want to mess it up because "different opinions" and things like that.... *

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*Well, it's simple. If the facts are there and they're indisputable I wouldn't have too much of a choice but to accept it as it is. Right ?*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*Loyalty. In the past I made some bad mistakes, putting too much faith in people that I consider it to be "friends" and so on. So now, I have some trust issues you could say, but that's another story.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

* a) Again, loyalty. Once I deem someone as an important person to me, there are only a few things I wouldn't be willing to do for them. And I'd never betray them.

b) Make me less self-centered and self-absorbed. *

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

*I pretty much live my life relying on them. I just do what I feel at the moment even if it's not always the logical way to take. But this applies ONLY when it comes to things that have direct consequences on me.

Whenever somebody else is involved and may be affected by my decision, I proceed on acting based on empirical analysis.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*a) Being around and doing stuff with people that I have a personal attachment to. Interacting with my environment, listen to music.

b)Both spending too much time around people and being too much alone. I'm all about balance when it comes to this matter.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*My real emotional state. I always (well not really, I wasn't like that when I was a child) has some difficulty with expressing my actual emotions about something or someone. 

I have an easier time externalizing negative emotions though, but I have no idea why....*


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@atamagasuita

I would say that you're an Se dom and my best guess would be ESTP. From your time posting on this forum I have not seen anything in particular that would lead me to believe you're an intuitive. 

Your posts give off a lot of energy and I have not seen any sense of you drawing back; I think it is reasonable to say that you're an extrovert. If you look at INFPs and ISFPs, while their second function is extroverted, and one after spontaneity, newness, and novelty, their energy levels drop in a noticeable manner. There is no way they could _keep up_ the level of energy as you have (not to mention for almost a year). I would be hard-pressed to find another extrovert with an energy level such as yours on this forum. 

From the content of your posts I do not see Fi and Te (ESFP), nor do I see the kind of expression an ESFP would give out. I could only say that you're probably an ESTP, not because I've seen particular examples of Ti in your posts, but because Se-Ti-Fe seem to fit with your expressions throughout your posts. A spontaneous and individualistic expression that is still pleasing for people to see (tert Fe and essentially, T over F). You have said before that you are a "nonconformist type", which also leads to me to believe you are not an Fe/Te aux, and definitely not an Fe/Te dom.

Yeah.


----------



## Firemane (Apr 29, 2017)

*.*

_0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
_
I tend to be moderately stressed sometimes, but not at the moment. I'm female and 16 years old. I'm not a native English speaker, so I apologise for any mistakes or awkward wordings. 

_1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, 
and write about your impression of it._

Sadly, I couldn't post the link. It was a picture of a white horse surrounded by flowers, if that helps.
This one stood out the most to me. When I was little, I often was around horses. I think it's interesting that they're controlled by their instincts but also have individual personalities. The picture looked aesthetically pleasing and reminds me of summer as well.
_
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?_

I love challenges, so I'd most likely be excited about it. Considering I know them and they're my friends, I'd probably examine the problem and attempt to solve it on my own. I might even order them around a bit, because only when the situation can be handled properly we'll get somewhere. Even though I don't know much about cars, I'd still at least try to get it going again.

_3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?_

I'm not very outgoing but I do like to have fun with my friends, so I'd agree. I wouldn't waste any second thoughts on the drivers' promise and just thank them. If they wouldn't keep it though, I sure would be pretty annoyed and tell them so. 

_4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?_

I really like having discussions, meaning I'd definetly try to initiate one. I might come across as a little harsh, even though I wouldn't intend to be so unless it's about something that offends me a lot. When people are close-minded or don't listen, I get rather annoyed, which I don't hide. Even if I wouldn't care that much about the topic, I'd still be interested in a conversation. 
_
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?_

I'd think about it a lot. I'm not afraid to change my opinion about something because I'm still young. I try to collect as much information as I can. If it's a person I'm having a conversation with and I realise they're right, I usually am embarrassed and get defensive, which I'm not very proud of. 

_6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?_

By what I've already written, it's probably obvious that being open-minded is very important to me. I also consider honesty as the foundation of any relationship. You'll just end up hurting each other in the end when there are lies. Another value would be self-awareness. Like I said, I don't like changing my opinions or values. It feels like having failed at gathering information. 

_7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?_

a) I always have a reason behind my acting. I don't act or speak without thinking first. I only do things that I consider as useful.
b) I'd like to be less shy around strangers. When I don't understand people, I don't know how to act. That usually changes when I know them better. I still want to be more confident in unfamiliar situations or around unfamiliar people. 


_8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?_

I get unsure when that happens. Sometimes I wish I could stop those gut feelings and end up ignoring them. I like to only rely on my mind and the data I've gathered. If I haven't gathered any, I try to get some as fast as possible and be silent until then. Obviously, hunches are most often triggered when I'm in a situation I'm not familiar with.


_9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_

a) It's all about the use. For example, playing the piano calms me down and inspires me. So there's a cause and that's why it energizes me. I also like to be in the position of a leader. If a group project doesn't function because there's noone who guides it, I do it. I listen to everyones' contributions and try to find a result everyone agrees with. I like learning about new things, countries, culutures. Not necessarily people, though. I live in a very countrified environment, which makes it hard to meet interesting people my age that don't inted to live on a farm for the rest of their lives. 
b) Basically the opposite of a). Activities that I see no use in. Small talk. People that don't seem to have an opinon about anything and simply shrug when asked something. Information I won't need in the future, like some of the stuff you need to memorize for school. Typical teenager, huh?


_10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why_

When I don't know the people, I'm pretty resevered and just observe them. I've been told that I seem intellectual and sometimes cold. 
It's different when I know them. I don't really hide my thoughts, unless they're unnecessary for them to know. Sometimes I'd like to be able to hide my emotions. I'd say I'm a moody person.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll just give you some more practice since I'm bored.



> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


Asperger's syndrome, currently taking Mirtazapine, Male, 18, bored.



> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.










Good use of composition, I like the focal point being the colour and the contrast it creates.
I get a sense of curiosity from it, and it reminds me of the Eye of Providence.
The contrast of the highly detailed bird and highly blurred out background is also interesting.
Overall it's a nice image, but nothing too special and I don't see anything about it that creates a significant impression on me, a photo I could easily forget.



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


Initial thoughts: Will we arrive there on time now? Who's going to get this fixed? How is it going to be fixed? I hope there's alternatives if we can't get this car running again? If this car isn't going to be fixed then what do we do about the car, do we ditch it and then go to the concert with an alternative vehicle, but what about retrieving this car again? If we call for a mechanic, would they arrive here and fix this car on time for us to travel to the concert? If we arrive late, is it worth turning up? Would others be bothered if I suggested that it's not worth going to the concert? 

Outward reactions: Quietly listening to what others have to say, point out some issues with the car if I notice any, tend to my own thoughts, appear calm and lax perhaps appear too calm, talk through alternatives with the others and discuss about what our plan of action is, joke around a little to lighten the mood up.



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


How I feel: Sounds good, let's go, this will certainty lift others' moods up since the car issue. 

What I do: Gladly joins in with them, makes sure everyone else is up for it if it wasn't already established and if someone isn't up for it then I'll talk to them about how they'll get back home.



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


Inward: Trying to see their point of view and where they're coming from, but generally when I have issues like this I don't really do this much and expect others to have the same point of view as mine or that mine is understood.

Outward: Offers my own opinion on the matter if I feel like it, though my attitude might seem more of the correcting type than the suggestive type, so might cause some conflict, so in the end I might not offer my opinion, depends on whether I determine that I can prove them wrong or whether the person isn't going to be having a fight with me for it. Though I am sort of the "each to their own" kind of person in a way, I guess, ideally.



> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


Accept them, a new piece of information as you could say. My beliefs tend to be loose anyways, I don't see how a different experience can conflict something I've already experience as I would class them both valid, and I'm not sure about the habits.



> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


Order, truth, efficiency, professionalism, confidence and respect.
I determined them because I liked the sound of them, and that's just based on what I deem is the best way to live life, I don't see how any of the values are at a loss or could harm someone for having.
They can change when I decide it can, though generally I'm not someone who goes round with a list of values I believe in, if something conflicts my values I don't think "my values, they hurt!" more so "I feel hurt... why?".
So really they can change whenever as I'm not constantly focused or interested on values.



> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


a) Socially awkward, unintended. Priorities may seem odd to the majority, if I like something and that thing makes me happy then that's my only priority and everything else will be blocked out if I deem it as uninteresting or boring, so I can get into some issues where I'm ignoring some potential important things that others deem as important and they might haunt me, my mother thinks I'm a danger to live independently at the current stage of life due to this, but I think I'll be capable of such (this is the general issue, I assume). I'm generally noted as someone who is mysterious since I rarely open up to people or discuss personal matters to other, even commentary like this is rare to others even though this is typical here.

b) I think I'm fine as I am, I would just prefer if others could understand me without actually having to understand me i.e. all the talking involved to gain such knowledge, so others especially my mother don't downplay my behavior due to ignorance.



> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


I put them into practice to see their validity or assess them against facts, basically I objectivity trial them.
And I don't know when I most likely get hunches or gut feelings, they just happen, like they should.



> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


a) Feeling in the moment, being in the flow of things, attending to my interests/hobbies, being active, accomplishing tasks, feeling like I have purpose, feeling like I have a grip on reality gets my spirit up.

b) Being bored, stuck inside feeling like I can't do anything, feeling like nothing is happening or there's nothing to do, feeling slothful or lazy, being in a social situation where there's an awkward silence or pause.



> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why


My outward behavior is all me, I don't repress that at all, I enjoy such.
I often keep my feelings and opinions to myself, because I feel like if I'm not talking factual or logical then there's no point in expressing myself, I like to feel like everything I do and say has purpose, so if I feel like if I'm going to be doing something that might not be a potential good topic of discussion then there's no point of me speaking at all.


----------



## agoodegg (Apr 14, 2017)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

i am bipolar and have asperger's - 26 years old, white cis het male, frequent depression and insomnia but in a good place in my life

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

flickr. com/photos/peste76/34008897645/in/explore-2017-04-13/[/url]

the vividness of the picture overwhelms me. i'd feel nervous standing at that height

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

anxiety - and maybe anger, but i'd try to keep everyone entertained eventually.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

parties with loud music and dancing make me nervous but if we're playing games and chatting i can bring forth my good humor and intellect (that sounds a little show-offy or pretentious or whatever word i'm looking for but) - so i'll go, it's something to do.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

i'd be disappointed but i'd try not to get in a fight about it and shrug it off - unless it's particularly fucked up

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

if i were having a bad day and i might flip out, but i'd probably just get depressed and dwell on it for a little while.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

through listening to other people, careful analysis, and just a need to feel good about myself, i have strongly taken up standing for the values of anti-oppression, anti-imperalism, anti-capitalism, and pro-kindness - idk how they would change i'm so focused on them

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

My knowledge of music and general pop culture, and my absurdist, ironic, free-associative sense of humor stands out. but i wish i had better social skills and didn't lose self-control so much


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

i get paranoid hunches all the time, when i feel like i wasn't perfect - i try not to let them eat me but who knows what'll happen - no such thing as 'perfect' anyway

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a)browsing the internet - relaxing, second nature to me
b)dealing with moral ambiguity - i'm not good at peniciling in

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

my secret loathing of certain behaviors and people (can't define offhand, i know it when i see it) stay inside so i stay out of trouble


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I am generally stressed from grad school a damn lot. I have ADHD primarily inattentive. I am 27 turning 28, male, and my current state of mind is intense and stressed. I can suffer from depressive episodes off and on from time to time. 
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.









Little birdie, maybe a robin, is looking up slightly. Either from looking for prey, or watching for predators. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

My inward thoughts are: "Well fuck, now what?" 

My outward reactions: Mild cursing, then afterwards I call a towing truck while my friend calls a taxi to pick us up and use the gps to determine where in the hell we are.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I feel uneasy about the situation. I ask my friends to not drink heavily if they want to go, but I will keep an eye on them. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I ask them about the claim and wants to know more. My inward reaction maybe a mental face palm or mental cringe. 
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

My important values are Socratics, flexibility, idealism, genuineness, individualism, iconoclasm, and wisdom

I determined them by questioning my traditional upbringing, fantasizing of a more idyllic world than we live in now, questioning staid beliefs of traditional people I know and their rigid ways of thinking, knowing how to be a genuine friend due to experiencing betrayals by "friends". Individualism is in regards to me thinking for myself and not desiring to follow a traditional career path as well as finding beauty in embracing my unconventionally masculine sensitive and emotional side. Iconoclasm goes hand in hand with questioning tradition, namely institutional tradition, as well as religious tradition and using reason and logic to question these normative structures. My beliefs can change if I experience occurrences in which I can change my mind and rethink my values. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) I can appear rather odd and eccentric in my behavior and demeanor. Like narcissistic, I am also socially awkward. I think my social awkwardness not only comes with me not socializing a lot, I just have a hard time with social skills and small talk due to being somewhat shy, reserved, being bookish, knowing what to say to some people, and being not exposed to good social skills due to having a socially awkward father. 

b) I think I would like to eventually sharpen up my social skills, not only to be smooth around women and men, but to be more confident when talking to people at an extended time and learning to enjoy the present moment. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I treat gut hunches and feelings with caution in my late twenties. I think they are most often triggered if I have an impulse to do something spontaneously, and start to think about something more abstractly than concretely. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Being with a group of few people who aren't overly bombastic, having a lot of quiet time to myself, doing something in which I don't feel rushed, and is something in which puts my mind at peace, such as singing, listening to music, writing poetry, meditating, and being able to think about the future and daydream. 

b) Being around a loud group of people in which stifles any sort of peacefulness in my bones and body, feeling rushed and having time urgency, feeling hot (weather), people arguing with me combatively. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I repress my eccentrics around women or men I like because I want to appear more socially connectable. I keep my feelings and opinions to myself, but open up to people who I really trust. I can be a bit more intense than laid back, and I try to keep my intensity in line in order for me to be more socially presentable around some people for personal and professional reasons.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
* I am always under stress so there's that, but I am female age 16-21. Social anxiety and melancholic.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.* Uhg I hate picture questions, but for the sake of the goal I'll do it anyways.
View attachment 670298

I thought this picture was unique due to the purple hues... Where and how would sand be lavender like this? Perhaps it is just the lighting of the picture which makes the sand appear that color, or maybe I'm over analyzing this and it's Photoshop... Nonetheless, it's pleasing to the eye, I like the singularity presented by the plant I guess.

2*. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I'm not a fan of concerts, so I myself probably wouldn't be that disappointed, but I'd feel bad for the other people in the car. I'd probably suggest calling a cab or something. If all else fails, maybe there is something else that we could do, I'm sure that we could find a nice restaurant or something instead. A perfectly good day doesn't need to be ruined because of something so simple.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I'm not a fan of parties and would likely be pretty exhausted after a concert, but if everyone wanted to go I wouldn't stop them. Of course I'd suggest alternatives to see if I could get the group to do something else (not aggressively), but it's not a huge deal if we ended up going. If I got bored or the party got too loud I could always just leave and walk around the surrounding area or go elsewhere until the party ended.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I guess that depends on what it is, but it would spike my curiosity rather than offence (I'm incredibly difficult to offend). If they seemed open to it, I'd strike up a conversation to see why it was that they thought the way that they did and maybe give them my point of view as well. I'm always up for a friendly debate, as I love exchange of ideas and there is always a chance that I'm missing a piece of the puzzle that they've found. But if the other person appeared to be getting touchy I wouldn't bother, screaming fits are pointless.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*Unless it directly effecting someone who wasn't me, I probably wouldn't be too bothered. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Currently, my values are integrity, understanding/open mindedness, intelligence and tact
Integrity/Honesty since I feel like most problems and misunderstanding stems from dishonesty and lies. By being honest you can avoid many problems which come along
Understanding/Open mindedness is something I have always valued, although I wouldn't deny it might also be from experience to an extent. Everyone has different opinions, personalities, and appearances and while you and I may not like them, these develop for various reasons. Before you openly judge a person, it is important to look at why people are acting the way they do. I've seen too many people treated like trash.
I won't explain intelligence, because I feel as though that's a given
Tact is really important because if one has tact, one can criticize and get what they want done without really causing problems that have to be dealt with later.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) Probably my ambivalence and my positivity. I'm not quick to passions, nor do I have many "favorites" for just about anything. To me, everyone seems very "hard core" about their viewpoints, their fandoms, and everything it becomes overwhelming. With positivity, while I can be skeptical, I am quick to look for the good in everything and everyone. Even as I have become more melancholy in nature, this has still stuck with me. Also I'm sort of naive and childlike, seemingly "pure" with a "childlike curiosity."
b)I'd make myself less overbearing, as at points my energy becomes excessive and overwhelming to others. Additionally, it would be really cool if I was more organized and decisive, my lack of these traits becomes problematic at times. It would also be cool if I wasn't so flaky and got along with others a bit better.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I won't deny hunches, and if I have a felling about something, I usually cannot deny it. I follow them, although not always trusting them. I prefer evidence to hunches though.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Positive interaction with others, drawing, story writing, transposing music, singing/playing my instrument, just thinking or walking. I find that my mind is often spinning with story ideas, theories, and scenarios so I find activities which allow me to dispel such thoughts are usually the most relaxing.
b)Negative human interaction, performing, talking about pop culture, and excessive textbook work. While I like public speaking due to it's impersonal nature, performing is nerve racking because of my social anxiety and the personal nature of performing. Talking about pop culture makes me feel bad because I am dense as lead and live under a rock, so I can never add anything to the conversation and also it's boring. Excessive textbook work is often tedious. I find as long as I either listen to the teacher or skim, with vague information I can "connect the dots" and make correct assumptions that will get me good grades.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*
My energy and curiosity because it has been shunned over the years, and while I am a strong person I've lost the energy to fight the annoyed glares and my own paranoia. I also repress my emotions for a similar reason, but I'm super obvious so this doesn't usually work and also tends to make things more difficult for myself.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I've been going through depression for a while and I'm on the tail end of it. I still have anhedonia, which makes me have almost no drive or motivation on top of my normally having little motivation and drive(I'm lazy). I'm male, 19, and in college. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/toonmanimage/34315498685/in/explore-2017-04-28
I really like black and white photos. I like black and white as colors alot in general. The form of it is really interesting. Alot of time I notice contrasts between colors but because the white is dimmer I focused on the forms. It looks like there is a scary predator type thing in the back, and a duck looking type thing in the front. I LOVE water, so I really like the water droplets splashing everywhere in it. I like the texture of the tail of the predator, and I like how realistic it all looks. I love hyper realistic drawings.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Outward reaction is probably not much. I might sigh at the inconvenience and be slightly annoyed, but not much. I generally don't stress and problem solve well. I keep a level head too in these type of things. If someone knew cars well(I dont unfortunately, even though I wish I did. Just havn't committed the time yet other than looking up how an engine works on a base level), I would probably try to help them and see what I can do for them. I'd ask questions as we fixed it to try to learn, but I have a hard time remembering that much if it is only isolated things. If he/she explained it to me conceptually as he went I'd have a better shot at remembering it. Very conceptual learner, hence why I have a hard time remembering statistics and isolated facts, names, dates. If I REALLY wanted to make it I would keep track of the time and keep others updated, also I'd try to think of what else we could do. If we missed it I might be like...half disappointed, but prolly not enough to really care.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Eh, couple things. Big parties aren't as much fun to me typically. Alot of times I might just sit down on a couch with a drink and chill. Sometimes my friends think I'm not having fun but that's not really the case. I like smoking more anyway so if someone is smoking I'll try to do that(ofc I'll chip in money if we have to buy it from someone there rather than someone having it on hand already and people are hesitant on buying. Might chip in 5 or something). At smaller parties I also just chill. When I'm drunk I can talk much more, but still don't just go up to strangers that much. If I want to leave earlier I might try to gage how the driver is doing and then when he seems like he is done hanging out I'll suggest we go. If I had homework to do though I would prolly say that I can't come and ask him to drop me off if that's cool with him.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction is one of "we'll see where this goes, but it'll probably be wrong." I'll hear out his argument and check how he is arguing(values or logic). If he is using logic I'd be more willing to challenge him cause value oriented people are often really hard to convince and I don't argue emotionally. Also I find their internal sense of logic isn't as good typically and they have a hard time following the path of premises and conclusions that I make.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I typically will say nothing if it isn't too big of a deal and everyone else is okay with it. If it is really bad and someone else is obviously bothered, I'll have a higher chance of speaking up(sometimes still don't) just because I can tell they are bothered. I have a harder time doing this to friends because idk how they will react or if they would stop being friends with me.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Fairness? I think that's like my only value lol. I have an extremely poor sense of my values. Sometimes it seems like I have none and nothing is truly important to me, hence what I mentioned earlier about very little causing an emotional impact on me(i make lots of DARK jokes). I determined any values or opinions I do have logically(even if when I make decisions it can be just what I want to do at the time rather than what is logically best). They only change if there is another opinion that is logically proven better/more beneficial. If someone says something of a value orientation, and it clashes with what I have logically determined best, I'll talk about it with them. Normally the reason I am wrong is simply a lack of specific information that would have changed my outlook(ex. That trans people are required to go through 2 years of hormones before they can compete). I get embarassed when that happens because it makes me look like I'm not knowledgable of social problems when I am typically known by others as being extremely aware of social problems. I don't like being caught as not knowing something when I felt like my opinion was well informed. Just didnt look up enough as I should have

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Definently analytical ability. Hands down. Also how open minded I am. My internal sense of logic is very strong and my ability to think of an analogy with similar premises as the argument I am trying to make is strong as well. I understand things conceptually very well(such as calculus). Also I can make makeshift solutions to things pretty well when needed, and can think of creative uses for objects/my environment(shown in D&D and when I need to do something and have no tools). If I could change one thing it would be gaining ability to fake enthusiasm or emotions. Also to mabye be emotionally impacted by things so that I have a drive(but I think this is more because the depression from apathy). If I have to fake emotions or enthusiasm too long I will zone out from exhaustion. I would like it because it would allow me to connect with others better. I also which I was more creative in a vacuum artistically.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I don't really get that many hunches or gut feelings unless about danger. I tend to listen to them when they arise unless it is emotional, which I might then try to suppress them. These are triggered by danger, like whether something would be bad to do or not. Sometimes it happens when we are doing something illegal and I sense I might get caught thus it's not worth it. Typically though, I dont pay attention to laws.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

D&D, Video Games(Call of duty, Halo, League, but only high level competitive play), Risk, a deadline and having to complete work before it at a really fast pace, pickleball.
Activities that drain me: faking emotion and enthusiasm, small talk, boring repetitive activities where I have to act interested, watching a show I don't think is funny yet have to act like it's semi funny. It energizes me because I have to think on my feet creatively and very faced paced. Risk it energizes me because you have to be strategic and democratic. The others drain me because it makes me zone out and tires me out heavily.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I repress how harsh some of the jokes I can make are occassionally. I repress how little I care about the stories of other people and how much I zone out when others talk to me(I hardly ever remember much from others unfortunately, even when I activity try to listen). I also repress how I much I dislike that others dont have the capacity to comprehend logical arguments given because they have an emotional reaction to what it proven that prevents them from accepting it. I repress them because I don't want others to think I don't care about them. I do care about them, just not about what they are talking about. I repress how I disagree with their views because they think I'm rejecting them, but I'm really just rejecting their idea, not them. I repress the harsh jokes because I'd rather othes enjoy my company. I also repress my not wanting to talk(by talking more) because I dont want them to think I'm boring and stop hanging out with me. I also repress the fact that I really care about their opinion/value judgements of my character, even though I try not to care hard.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*UnicornRainbowLove*
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I have a mild form of anxiety. I'm 27. Male.
*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34159961582/in/explore-2017-04-28/
It's an outside scenery at a beach. A person is seen far away, looking even farther away at the sunset him/herself. All the colors look similar to me, like a grayish haze. I like the (Fi) tree at the side where all the leaves/needles have fallen off at the top but it just manages to water its lowest branches, signifying that winter is on its way. I am aware that you have typed yourself as an INFP and that you have said that you score low on Se but this answer sounds like aux Se to me as it seems like you have stated everything as it is. There is nothing in your answers that make me think you're an intuitive but if you know you are, you should go with that. If I see anything intuitive, it's your signature. ;D From your answers in this thread alone I would say that you're an ISFP.
*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*I think I would be nervous about the car if it were my own, or worry about the feelings of the car owner. I tend to try to calm other people down, usually just by telling them to remain calm and get something productive going. I would be really annoyed to have lost the money and the experience of the concert though, but getting us all home safely would still take priority. F over T and mentioning loss of money is usually a Te concern.
*
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*Will there be girls?? It depends. I like parties where you dance or have the opportunity of talking in a normal tone of voice with just one to thee people. Sometimes I can fancy a loud party. I don't drink alcohol though and I often go home early because I get tired. I don't like the prospect of not being able to go home when I want to. Maybe Fi.
*
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*It depends on how secure I feel about my own belief. If I think I know I'm right and the other person just doesn't have a clue, I'll kind of have fun discussing it with the person because it doesn't affect me emotionally. The truth isn't threatened. Fi dom. The goal in a sense is to help the other person understand. Fi dom, Te inf. If I'm insecure I get slightly more tense and cautious about what I say and the goal shifts toward making myself comfortable with my belief's possible inconsistencies. Fi dom.
*
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*I feel stupid for being wrong, (more of a feeler response) but will hopefully be glad when I've discovered something new.
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*In general I want people to be who they want or need to be, but since most people do a terrible job at just that I want them to adopt a search for self and other-knowledge. Explore yourself and your world to find means to live in peace within it. Perhaps this is driven by a respect for all people, but in my own interpretation its more of a curiosity that can even justify bad deeds if it leads to more understanding. Find your own nirvana. Yes, let's go with that. Fi dom.
*
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*I'm really boring. I talk way too much about things in my head. Perhaps the difference lies mostly in that I can be so conscious about how to live in the world while others merely just try to do it. Fi dom.
*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*It often comes in the form of fears of what might be wrong or how some people might have bad traits. I don't blindly trust everything. I try to explore my hunches by testing them mentally or by trying something out. Perhaps I'm just a neurotic. Fi dom.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Shopping is terrible and boring. I like travelling, fantasizing, meeting new people, doing something creative, long conversations, learn about science, having a little competition, or making others feel happy. Generally F over T.
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
*If something needs to be done or someone needs to understand something I try to hide my annoyance. Inf Te if I've understood you correctly.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*radicaldog* I am not able to type you. Going by #52 and your post here, I would suggest that you look into ESFP and ESTP.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I just posted my answers to this questionnaire here: 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1056042-what-type-brightflashes.html

I'd be interested in what you'd say about me.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*RoboticForest *This is in reply to your previous edit. 

Years of Mbti and I'm still doubting my type. Heh. I just realized I never really asked anyone to help type me. Oh well, I guess I'd ask to double check.

Current mood and situation : I'd describe it as ecstasy without excitement. Utter relaxation and satisfaction with the moment. Long story. Some years of meditation and researching obsessively on happiness psychology. But probably not that important here. INTP suits you.  I am already picking up Ti-Fe by the way you write and Ne by the content of your writing.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
How did they picture an owl flying like that? Did they hang around with jet packs lol? Did the owl hit them? Is it me or do owls don't have eyelids? How do they keep their eyes clean without eyelids? Haha. "To protect their eyes, owls are equipped with 3 eyelids. They have a normal upper and lower eyelid, the upper closing when the owl blinks, and the lower closing up when the owl is asleep. The third eyelid is called a nictitating membrane, and is a thin layer of tissue that closes diagonally across the eye, from the inside to the outside. This cleans and protects the surface of the eye." 







http://www.owlpages.com/owls/articles.php?a=5

It'd be hilarious imagining that the owl's face went straight head on to the camera. Haha. The cameraman's reaction. Lady with hand on donut. I wonder what makes the donut so frosty? I wonder what makes food pictures so interesting to people? Can I try taking some? If this is one picture I'm wondering how an owl and a camera turned into a lady with a donut! If you analysed two pictures, Ne! Anyway, and overall, clearly Ne. haha

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
I'm not much of a fan of music so in this case, I'll replace it with the science speaker Neil DeGrasse Tyson.

Heh, this is unfortunate. Haha. Oh well. I wonder if I can hitch a ride off somewhere else? But what do I do with the car? Maybe I can call someone? Maybe we can walk? Do we have a map somewhere? Maybe I'll make a joke in my head about not being able to reach my dream of becoming best science speaker's best buddy. Hahaha. Might possibly get distracted by black science guy jokes in my head. Ne. But don't worry— I'll focus soon enough. No need to rush. Dom Ti, aux Ne. I just learnt something, a new comparison.  yeey.

The other people are probably talking about it. Inf Fe. Maybe I'll join in to gather information (Ne) then process it alonesomewhere. Ti dom. Then come back when my conclusions are finished. Ti-Ne. If people's information are lame (Irrational emotional reactions, lack of ideas.), leave it to more feely friends to comfort people. Inf Fe. If disagree with group's decisions, tell them how their ideas are lacking in advantages and analyze input. xD Ti-Ne. If people suck at comforting. . . Well, fine if I have to. . . I'll be willing to say some optimistic possiblites that can get people hopes up while possibly staying an interesting amount of physical distance from the overemotional. Ti dom, Fe inf.

If we don't figure it out soon, I'll just hang out reading a book to ease my boredom until I focus on figuring it out again, grab my obligatory strawberry milk (That shit is amazing.) I don't know how you come up with this stuff. xD You're very entertaining. Ti, Ne, Fe. Maybe make some absurdist jokes with others for fun, except if that is innapropiate to whatever the general mood is. Ne <> Fe. Also, possibly take time imagining me running over the hills with my bud strawberry milk with happy music as I devour my friend whole. (bwahahhahahahhaha) *shakes head*  haha when I first read this, I noted friend as an actual friend, like cannibalism. Then I reread and realised you were still talking about strawberry milk hahah. Whoops.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Sigh. Parties. I can be pretty sensitive to crowds and noise so I'll be walking away. I can get mentally confused and physically tired hanging around these kinds of things. Probably off reading a book alone somewhere in some distant place while I wait for them. Ne, Fe (the way you've written it). I remember when I was younger and there was a goodbye party for the last days of a school year. I left the dancing floor and went to read a book in the bathroom. Si.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
I'll first analyze if this person's arguments are correct. Ti dom. Maybe I was mistaken. Check possiblites. Check possible memories about this. If wrong, say they helped my understanding. Maybe ask questions for a more precise understanding. If still right, then double check for other possiblites. Then double check for more possibilities and logical flaws. Ti-Ne. I remember memorizing more than 50 common cognitive biases for more accuracy.  Ti dom.I'll tell them my insights if they seem alright with knowing them. If they're more likely to get overemotional or offended, I won't say anything. Inf Fe. If they will likely to dislike me disagreeing but would remain my friend, I'd tell them. Blunty. Ti dom. Will listen to possible insights for more accuracy. Ti-Ne. The closer I am to a person, the more blunt I tend to become. Ti dom.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I'm thinking for this situation, probably someone who's being irrationally biased. Doesn't matter if it's a different belief. What matters that they sought to understand both sites of the situation well. Ti-Ne. If they're actually irrational, I probably won't say anything. I doubt I could influence them and they'd probably get offended. 

If online, I'm more likely to say something if the community the person in seems more open minded enough. As well as looking that if this is the kind of online community that likes being disagreed with.. lol xD I consider it a kindness to give people accurate information no matter how bluntly. Ti dom.  I tend to prefer matching my tone to the other person during this though. Yup yup. Will add lots of smiley emojis if the other person likes to. Will be serious if the other person is. Etc. I'd go so far that I actively find people online like this, as I find it morally right to get people off their inaccuracies and will come to respect whatever conclusion they make as long as it's well thought enough. I remember doing so a few hours ago.  Ti-Ne-Si-Fe.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change? 
I grew up with a scientist's values. Objectivity. Curiosity. Skepticism. Thinking for yourself. Also the kind of values you'd see entrepreneurs trying to innovate do. Risk taking. Creativity. Open mindedness. Comfort with novelty. Ti-Ne. I'm learning a lot from your answers. More things for my Si. yeey.

But then I figured it'd be useful to take some other values to be me well rounded. So I worked on being a lot more organized, apt to learn from past mistakes (Si) and hardworking even with my lack of attention span. Tert Si. Then worked on being a lot more well intentioned and kinder somehow even with umm, previous lack of empathy. I remember changing in my worldview these ways, in this order. Inf Fe. Ti dom.

But what matters most is to be able to be open minded to all kinds of perspective (Ne) as well as be able to objectively decide through them. Ti dom. Or what matters most is probably wisdom. an understanding of how to live life in general is something I seek.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a)I seem to be much more interested in more complex subjects people dislike. People complain about things being too mentally hard but that's what I like. Ti-Ne. Also, my interests seem to be more varied than other people. Ne. I'd read non fiction and fiction books from about every part of the library and tend to have a similar situation on the internet.  Throughout my life, I found it easier to give up major life beliefs much more easily than others once I understand they are or could be logically flawed no matter how long I've believed them. Ti dom.

b) I won't like to just change something in thin air. I want to figure out how to change things myself. Ti-Ne. That's what makes life interesting anyway. The unpredictable. Ne. I mean, if I could just magic every problem away, life would be boring. I've been into personal development for a couple of years and it'd be a shame if this interesting game is to stop so soon. Well, you see, the results are secondary. P What matters more is getting to learn. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Gut feelings are by research, unconscious messages of the brain. I don't trust something I fully understand so I listen to my own pros and cons more. Ti-Ne. I rarely bother with gut feelings, but I started using them more since I needed to rely on some form of quick thinking. But mostly I like thinking things through. But I also tend to shift plans as I keep changing my mind. Ti-Ne.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) Learning something complex, thinking, analyzing, theorizing, categorizing, solving, brainstorming, connecting, researching, googling, etc. Dom Ti, aux Ne. I like new things to learn, noticeably much more than other people, (Aux Ne) but can get overwhelmed by the new at a point and go back to more familiar interests. (Can get a bit nostalgic at that stage too.) Tert Si. Also, I like absurdist and dark jokes. Inf Fe. It's hard pressed to find a tert/inf Fe user who does not mention the use of jokes. Discussing all kinds of info if I go to talk to people (Ne) but energy to talk is kinda limited. Ti dom. I prefer the new but I get kinda attached to a few routines, major ones being my meditation time and drinking strawberry milk at the same time every night in the same chair and position. (Strawberry milk. FTW!) Oh, I see. :strawberry: Aux Ne, tert Si.

b) 
When I'm left without much to do without wifi or a book around. Repetitve hands on tasks like having to tape something repeatedly. Repetitve tasks in general. Ne > Si. Physical sports oriented tasks. _Can_ indicate PoLR Se. Too many people talking to me at once. Ti dom I suppose / normal human. xD Dealing with overemotional people. Ti dom, Fe inf. Being in really crowded noisy places like parties. Small talk. I'm good at it. I do it in the most charming way as possible and I think it's shit. haha... Ti dom, Ne aux, inf Fe. Also, while noticebly less than other people, I can dislike at times a change in routine, especially major ones and while it won't take that long, I dislike this major disrupt to my way of living. Tert Si. I've finished major projects and maybe even a bit for smaller projects before and damn I start missing those times a bit and well, more than that at times. Tert Si. I know the feeling.


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I tend to be somewhat more serious and analytic in my head than my more easygoing and friendly demeanor outside. Ti dom, Fe inf. I have a strange amount of quiet and eccentric charm and childlike silliness that attracts people to me. Aux Ne, inf Fe. It's 'quiet' because you're a Ti dom. (To my annoyance that I ignore approaching people most of the time because I want time alone.) Ti dom.

I'm more critical of people in my head. Not that I hate them or are impatient of people. I think of this exercise as intellectual stimulation. Ti dom. Why do I hide this part of myself? It's a lot less likeable, I guess. Well, bud, if you want someone who's more friendly, then I'm happy to play the part. Long as you back off when I'm making my own important decisions out of logic. Ti dom, Fe inf. What matters less is how I appear than it is the truth of what I say. Ti dom, Fe inf. Also, in an objective decision, I only trust people's input who are not going to be irrational, close minded or outright dicks about it. I'm sitting here looking at how the mood of your writing has changed. xD Besides what you say, when you say it shows your preference for Ti-Ne-Si-Fe.

 I also tend to hide my deeper emotions, whether strong happiness or strong sadness and the rest of them with reactions on things that are most important to me. Why do I hide that? I have no interest in sharing them that much (Ti dom) as well as distrust. Fe inf. And you can see the strength of the emphasis in your content for things that pertain to Ti.


----------



## The Dark Lord (Apr 30, 2017)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
There is none as I am a genius. I have no age.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

Full Speed Ahead by Davor Desancic, on Flickr
This is what is happening inside my mind. There is no breaks, there is only light speed in my thoughts.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Looking for the reason. There must be a fix for it, I will not stop until I have fixed it. If there really isn't a way to fix the problem, then I will seek for a nearby station. My outward reaction? With the same expression that I always give: "I don't give a shit"

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I say "Fuck you and your compulsive lying shit. You're a drunkard who doesn't know how to control your own self. I am going home and that's that."

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
I don't give a flying fuck what you belief. This isn't the church so if you want to belief then go to the church and pray like a fucking pedophile pope you are.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Going home, even if it means walking. Can't waste too much of my own time.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Knowledge, intelligence and experience. Because it gives you power and improves your knowledge over time.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
My self-confidence is what people really are fascinated about. 
The arrogance of me is beyond anyone's reach. I tried hard but failed to eliminate my arrogance.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
By controlling myself that everything will be fine as usual. When bad things are happening. Like a gun/knife fight around the corner. Something that can happen at any moment of time.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Reading books, doing difficult stuff that needs problem solving. 
Being around with people is what really drains me. I'd rather not talk to anyone for that very reason.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
That every human around me is a worthless piece of shit. Because I am superior and they are inferior and ignorant. They don't know what they are doing, they are walking on the street without consciousness. I know the secrets of life. I cannot tell it to anyone or they go fucking insane. I already made my mother insane with that shit and now she's half-psychopathic thanks to me.


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

bb said:


> @*RoboticForest *This is in reply to your previous edit.
> 
> Years of Mbti and I'm still doubting my type. Heh. I just realized I never really asked anyone to help type me. Oh well, I guess I'd ask to double check.
> 
> ...



Haha. Thanks! I'll tell my bud strawberry milk when I drink that shit tonight how this person on wifiland told me about things. Maybe I should research my digesting organs in scientific accuracy so I can make scinetifally accurate jokes about what strawberry milk does in my stomach. Oh my God. I can tell people I'm pooping and they won't know because I'm using technical terms to say it! 

It will be the greatest of inside jokes.

Nah, never mind. I'm lazy.

Here is a bunch of happy faces for an additional thank you.

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Goddamn. Don't know how to post strawberry milk pictures. Life is horrible.

PS : I'll google owls thanks to your thing about eyelids. 3 eyelids? Mind is blown. Now it's my life mission to to figure out the animal wirh the most eyelids.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

RoboticForest said:


> Don't know how to post strawberry milk pictures.


[img]https://i0.wp.com/celebratingsweets.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Strawberry-Milk-3.jpg?w=550[/img]









hehehe :crazy:


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

bb said:


> [img]https://i0.wp.com/celebratingsweets.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Strawberry-Milk-3.jpg?w=550[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nods* You have done well, my friend. Someday, strawberry milk will take over the world.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*I'm on medication for a kind of anxiety I get. It's manageable though. Male, 26, kind of tired, a little hazy. *

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34178580442/in/explore-2017-04-29/ 
* It's nice. I like the blue. I want to know what the rock thing is on the right. The skinny branch tree looks creepy where the lights shining in. It's nice but way too bright. I like the look of the tree closest to me.*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*"Aww bollocks, what will we do" while getting out. I hate being in cars so I'd be delighted. And I'd only go to a concert as a favour.
I'd find the whole thing funny too and look at the person that wanted to go the most and say "you're fucked now :laughing:". I'd probably continue this on with everyone and say "sure we can walk...". Then I'd be like right we need to ring someone, or lets push the car to where people are.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*The after party sounds much better than the concert and I want to go. We're all in it together so with a few of us we'll end up talking to someone, and someone else, and someone else. I wouldn't just walk up and say hello to a stranger, but I might say hello while getting a drink, or mistake someone for someone I know. *

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*Listen, you think that way fair enough, but don't tell me what to think. *

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*If it's for money I'll do it. But if asked about my beliefs I won't lie about it to them. I'll break it gently. *

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*Just the value of thinking for myself. Also spending enough time doing anything you'll be great at it. I've tried a lot of things so I kind of know. I suppose this one thing I'm doing now will prove me either right or wrong. All or nothing. They can't change unless I re evaluate what I think. *

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*I probably understand people well. I definitely think too much. This could be down to the anxiety. I evaluate and re evaluate what I'm thinking over and over again if it's something on my mind. And sometimes I express it because I think I'm interesting. I suppose it keeps me a few steps ahead. One thing I would change would be the over thinking, and being so hard on myself. When I get interested in something I'm overly critical and never accept being good enough in my eyes. *

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

*I usually go with them. But before I go out I think "ok if this happens remember what happened last time, and don't do this, definitely don't do that, and don't be a big man". Usually when I'm with other people. They have the worst effect on me. The last thing I want is any damage done to my head. Like somebody leading me on, conning me for friendship, help, and so on. That's also why I think loads.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*Anything with emotional substance. Usually music, movies. I would go out more but it's freezing. Really disgusting weather. I like going out for drinks and getting to know people really well. Like there's no bullshit, lies or sneaky with me. I'll either tell you or I won't, and I like showing that off about myself.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

*I like deep conversations because without them we're all idiots. But people like being stupid most of the time. I definitely suppress my level of depth but sometimes it slips out. I just realised why. The depth isn't exactly man talk so yeah... single. And I wouldn't get deep with a girl I wasn't interested in... so that's why  *


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*Noctis* You're on the Fi/Te axis, intuitive, and an introvert.

Hi bb, I like to think about idyllic places and lands, like in fantasy movies, games, and books. The kind of future I imagine and daydream about is a future in which people live without conflict or a sense of hatred. A future in which not only people live in harmony, but so do animals and plants. You have not mentioned any plans for this to happen so I do not believe you use dom Ni or aux Te. You have a focus on feelings and morals so this confirms your preference for Fi > Te. I like to read, daydream, play fantasy and sci fi games, do martial arts, do drawing and painting, write poetry and song lyrics. I feel some people who are genuinely friendly, kind, and empathetic are the best I get along with. I have a hard time trusting people who act immorally and manipulatively. I like to socialize with a small group of people rather than a large group and prefer time away from people to recharge after a social gathering.

Your answers seemed to show quite a bit of Si - your description of the picture, which was kind of odd. I would have expected more of a run on with aux Ne. 9b shows tert Si, the dislike for being rushed and emphasis on the feelings of your body.

Odd and eccentric is more of an introverted judging function in the aux/dom position working with Ne (except ENFPs).

A6 shows dom Fi but A4 is not a usual response from an Fi dom and I wish you had expanded on it.

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## stardustangel (Apr 12, 2017)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I take thyroid medication. I doubt that affects anything. My current state of mind is creatively uninspired. Very frustrating. I feel like I'm in a stasis and I can't find anything to bring me out of it.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

It gave a couple options but eyes zeroed in on these birds
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmse/33503248384/in/explore-2017-04-29/
Besides being a beautiful picture it just amuses me so. It looks like they are pointing in opposite directions. They're an old married bird couple who still fight over directions. I know that's not the case but it's fun to think things up.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

My first initial thought is why are we in the middle of nowhere? Are we wanting to live out one of those Rob Zombie movies? I wouldn't even be focused on seeing the band until we were back on the road. I'd question the driver and other people if they know how to get us out of this. I'd like to think I'd be heroic but I'd huddle in the backseat with the doors locked. Outwardly I'd be trying to avoid my anxiety and fears through humor. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

How was the concert and car drama not enough excitement for this person? I'd ask to be taken home and bug them via texts if they go to that party. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Try to change the subject, again going to be humorous to deal with things. Inwardly I'd be annoyed.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It happens. I absorb and analyze it till I come to conclusion.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I value peace of mind, fun, and enlightenment. Well in the past I was an emo doormat afraid of nearly everything. I went through a lot of stuff and determined what I really wanted out of life and it was okay to want them. Well learning about oneself and others is a constant change. I'm still hesitant on change but big on anything that improves things for me and others. For any dramatic fussing, I'm quite adaptable. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a.) Well I can only say what distinguishes me from my family. I'm more 'heart on my sleeve', more openly sensitive. I'm definitely the quirkiest of them. This doesn't mean I take pride in being a unusual or special person. I want people's acceptance of me more than I ought. I'm way more empathetic to others. I'm the one who worries about things more openly, yet I need time away to deal with fights and such. I need to work it out myself or distract myself.


b) I wish I was more outgoing and could deal with extroverted things better. I wish my mind wasn't going 24/7.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I am very much ruled my my gut and also my heart. I usually go with my gut on new things. I'm good act anticipating what will most likely occur. I go with my gut with new people. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Brainstorming things with friends. Listening to music can activate my mind and ideas. Talking about something that I'm interested in. I just light up and love seeing people light up too when talking about their passions.

b) Dealing with hostile or emotionally hardened people. Admittedly simple household tasks can be such a task. Also dealing with taking care of my aunt with dementia is really hard on me. She's very much a totalitarian to begin with and her declining health has made her even worse. Let's just say I have the highest respect for nurses now.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I think I repress hurt or discomfort in front of others. I use humor as both a way to interact with people but as a wall to keep them away too.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Leahbee I see you're typed as an INFJ. Are you an introvert? From this questionnaire it seems to me that you may be an ENFJ as I see more Fe than I do Ni. I don't know what you mean by "too much external stimuli", as I do not know if you're referring to winding down in general, or if you said it to describe a preference for introversion. 

I took a passage from your other post, it seems to represent ENFJ more than it does an INFJ, but I might have taken it out of context:
All i want is to have a bit of a laugh and just genuinely _live _in the moment. Dom Fe, Tert Se. Who wants to be lost in their mind contemplating the _great mysteries of the universe _for too long? It gets tiresome, and not to mention boring. Aux Ni, but do they really get bored of it? :O I have not heard so!
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I have anxiety, but I'm certain it wont affect my answers. Female, 18 and feeling good about what the future holds.

1. *Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jane-b/33499513554/in/explore-2017-04-29/
Out of all the pictures, this was the one that definately caught my eye. My initial reaction was to laugh because, ironically, the picture was labelled "I'm feeling a little blue today" Just the whole pun and irony of it all made me crack up a bit. It's a perect representation of what giving up on life looks like. This hints to Ni. Your writing shows Fe. I think the fact that the picture didn't shock you shows you're not an Si dom/aux.  < but don't take this seriously.*

2. *You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*.
It actually depends on my mood. When my moods are stable, my first reaction would be to laugh at the whole unexpectedness of it all, and I'll probably be calm and trying to figure out what wen't wrong with the car. I wouldn't even be pre occupied with the concert, my worries will only be on how we are going to get out of here safely. 
But if I have any ounce of anxiety, its just, yeah I'm a stress pot.
Anxiety aside, I would most likely be enjoying the whole ordeal (that's if we're not suddenly car jacked by some street thugs, of course) All I'm picking up is Fe and F over T.

3. *You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?* Seeing as we just came back from a concert, I would most likely be really drained. Too much external stimuli makes me dry up like a prune. Nice description.  So internally I would be annoyed and want to go home. But then I'd feel really guilty because the poor driver literally just drove us around all night. Lets put myself in his shoes for a second, of what he's feeling. _Sigh_...Guess I have to comply. Again.  Fe.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?* 
Depends on how close I am to said person. If it's someone I'm extremely close too, I'll just say my opinion straight up. Then they'd do the same. And then soon enough there's a heated debate that never turns into an argument because we manage to meet in the middle. However, if I'm with someone I'm not really that close too, I'll just listen and not give in my five cent. Not only because I don't want to offend them , but also because I respect their point of view. I mean, that's their opinion. Fe. Besides, hearing a new perspective is always interesting. Ni.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?* 
Now this is a different story, Actually seeing said thing happen in public would seriously question my morals. I'm not one to speak up most of the time, but if I see any kind of injustice that goes against my beliefs, I will speak up. I won't even be angry, I'll just feel really disappointed and saddened that the world is how it is. Fe.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
What are my values? Now that's a very good question. One of my most important values is always treating people the way I wan't to be treated. This particular saying has stuck with me since childhood, and it's why I get along with a whole array of people. I don't really have much values though, because they change like the phases of the moon. Fe. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? *
The fact that I can relate to almost anyone I speak to. I'm a great listener and am really open minded. so you could talk to me about the most bizarre things in life and I won't be phased at all. I'll most probably be listening with wide eyes and acting like what you're saying is the most interesting thing in the world. Fe-Ni. And then you get those times where I couldn't care less what they you're talking about, but I'll still be listening. 

*b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
Maybe my stubbornness. When I'm sure of something, I know I'm right. Ni. I don't mean this in an arrogant sense, more as in I trust my intuition. 9 times out of ten I most likely thought about said thing a lot, so it's hard to offer me advice when I'm in this stage. I'll listen, mind you. But will I do it? No, not really. Why do I wan't to change this? Because it annoys my loved ones. Fe. I personally don't mind it though.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Oh, when I get gut feelings, I know somethings up. Fe-Ni.

*9. a) What activities energize you most?* When I'm trying to figure out how things work. I'm not sure what process you use so I can't assign any functions to this. I'm constantly looking for things to stimulate my mind, so activities like reading, researching, drawing, listening to music, talking with people, being alone, etc. Basically things to express how I am feeling at the time. Fe.

*b) What activities drain you most? Why?* Being around too much external stimuli. Like a concert. And parties, and being put in a situation where I don't necessarily want to be involved in. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behaviour or internal thought process when around others? Why? *Externally, people always assume I'm really quite innocent and nice. (Which I am, mind you.) But what I mean is, if they were to actually see into how my mind works and actively saw the kind things I think and ponder about, they'll realise that I am, in fact, extremely sarcastic and have the darkest humour around. Yeah, I can already see it. They'll be _more_ then a little shocked. So to make it easier on myself and them I tend to just mirror their actions and keep my thoughts to myself. Fe.

*I have indicated Ni where I think it may fit, but you really have not shown particularities of Ni, I cannot say for sure that you definitely use it. The alternative for Ni is Si.

*The only thing I'm certain of is that you use Fe.*


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*MooDaphne* INTP suits you. The content of your writing is T over F, the manner in which you write is on the Ti/Fe axis (Ti dom, Fe inf), and you have a preference for introversion. Other than these things, there's nothing in particular that says, "This is Ti, this is Ne, this is Si, this is Fe".


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*imaginamry*
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Female, 26, have social anxiety to some degree. Feeling pretty calm and content at the moment.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/passionloran/34333560835/in/explore-2017-04-29/

This is the picture I chose from the page. I'm not entirely sure why, but I just found it interesting. You have these inanimate busts with a living, animate person posing in a similar way. Ni. It seems like the kind of situation/picture that shouldn't exist, but does. Ni. Like a paradox? xD I dunno, just kind of an odd coincidence that just happened to be recorded (though obviously the picture itself was deliberate). Your style of writing shows Fe.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
My outward reaction would be pretty calm (maybe too calm?), telling myself and others that it's fine and not a big deal. That's more of an introverted reaction, backed up with aux Fe. I'd make suggestions like calling AAA or something like that. I prepare myself internally for disappointment, (Ni dom) but still have my hopes on being able to get to the concert - that whatever is wrong is fixable within a short time span. I also feel bad for whoever's car we're in, that they have to deal with fixing that on top of possibly missing the concert, though I feel some guilt for worrying about the concert foremost. Fe.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
It really depends on who I'm with/who is going. I'd either be dreading it or really looking forward to it. I'm going to assume I'm with close friends, and if that's the case, I'm all for the afterparty. I just don't want to go somewhere that's super loud and where we're going to be in close proximity to random strangers all night.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I feel some gut twisting due to the friend saying something controversial, (Fe) not knowing where my other friends stand on the issue, etc. (Fe) I always feel embarrassment/awkward for a person when they say something that everyone else thinks is wrong or stupid. Fe. I mean, I do feel some kind of curiosity about why my friend thinks this way, but I don't know if I'd be willing to get into a big discussion with other people also in the car with us. I keep a lot of my opinions to myself, so it's not common for me to voice when I disagree with something. This might show Ni > Fe. I might try to smooth over the disagreement if one breaks out. Fe.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
It's possible I would walk away/remove myself from being part of that situation. I might try to convince others to remove themselves as well. I mean, it's one thing to witness something that I disagree with, but isn't actually causing any harm to others. Fe. It's entirely another when it IS causing harm to another person, and in that situation I would try to protect said individual. I have no idea how I'd attempt to do that, or if I'd have the courage, but still.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I don't know. Being kind and caring to others is the only thing I can really think of. It has always just seemed like a given thing people should do. I didn't really explore this value myself or determine it, it just feels like it's always been there in me. Fe. I really cannot see this value changing unless society takes a massive turn, haha.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
There isn't one thing that distinguishes me from others, I feel. This is the part that makes me go hmmm. Usually Ni doms feel different to others. It's the combination of all of my traits, skills, interests, etc. that makes me who I am. If there were a couple of things that stand out, they might be my compassion for others, really looking in depth at a situation/individuals (really wanting to know what's going on/not looking at things superficially), and my interest in learning about the world. Ni-Fe. One thing I would change? I want to be more outgoing and take more initiative with projects and things. Why? I can be a pretty passive person and I feel like I sometimes miss out on opportunities. More indicative of an introvert.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I feel like I mostly trust them. There are situations with people where I'm pretty sure I know what's going on, what their motivations are, what they're feeling, and I mostly trust that. Ni-Fe. I don't let it dictate extremely important life decisions, but I do rely on it when interacting with other people. I feel like I know how people are going to react to different situations, so I subconsciously alter my behavior to cause a positive outcome I guess? Ni-Fe.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Spending time with close friends/family, reading, watching tv/movies, dancing, painting, going for walks/hikes, playing games, reading things online, writing/blogging, design projects, going out and doing things I can't do all the time (like seasonal things - amusement parks, ice skating, swimming - I try to take advantage of these activities when I can)
b) activities where I'm expected to react quickly, (Ni) reading information that has too many details like financial forms and stuff like that. Um, I hate reading through instructions like when assembling furniture, trying to troubleshoot a problem (like with some sort of technology), big parties where people talk about boring things I have nothing to contribute to. Oh and maintenance tasks (i.e. cleaning) - this is probably one of the biggest ones for me. Intuitive.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Uh, close to everything?  lol I am somewhat exaggerating, but really not that much... Mostly because I care about what people think of me, and I feel a desire to be close to others. And I have the illogical thought that the more I express about myself that others might not relate to, the fewer connections and relationships I can form. For years this was subconscious for me and I had no knowledge that I am like this, and it ended up doing the complete opposite for my life than what I wanted it to (made it very difficult to connect to others or make friendships). I feel like I present myself outwardly so that others can project whatever they want onto me, and that makes me feel safe, I think. Safe from conflict, being disliked, etc. It actually really sucks because it just leaves people like "who is this person??" Nobody is able to get to know me. Fe.

Questions... how much alone time do you need? And besides anxiety, what would make you want to withdraw from people for awhile? Is there something about your lifestyle (besides anxiety) that makes it hard for you to distinguish whether you're an introvert or extrovert? What kinds of things do you think about and how often, or to what extent do you find yourself thinking about them? 

What kind of energy do you get when you're alone versus when you're with people? What do you get out of each scenario?

How involved are you in 'directing'/affecting (sorry, I know of a better word to use) people's behaviours within the groups they are in? Are you much more interested in affecting groups or individuals? What kind of method do you use to do this? I can compare the information you give me to my experiences with Fe dom/aux users.

What are you like when you are stressed?

How do you feel if someone doesn't want to connect with you emotionally?

Have you experienced people trying to avoid you in general (ongoing thing)? Sorry, I know this is a tactless question but I don't mean anything bad by it and it's nothing personal but it will help me to type you.


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (May 1, 2017)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I have social anxiety. I found this out when I was a kid, I don't have any relations with other people. I'm a male, 31 years old and my current state of mind is encouraged.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
flickr.com/photos/fastchris/33985515010/
*It's like having control of yourself. It's the same with my mind, I can see these waves connecting together to form a harmony.
*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*I would be thinking inside my head what problems that has been caused and I will try and repair the problem(s). If the problems cannot be fixed, I will try and seek for another solutions since I have already made a lot of plans inside of my head. My outward reactions is always try to stay calm and tell people there is nothing to be worried about. I use Plan B if Plan A isn't working.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*I don't know... I don't really want to go to a party since I will be bored as hell. There is much more fun at home, reading a book and playing video games. I just go home and take a bus or something.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*I have a bad feeling that he will do something that he will regret with his claims. I think that he will be talking nonsense to others. I'll see what he will say, and if I disagree with it, I'll just say something to disapprove his claims.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*I would shut myself down and walk away 'till I don't see them. I don't want to clash with others so I prevent in self-harm.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*Having a lot of self-confidence. Having experience and intelligence so I don't look like a complete dunce. Knowledge can change whether they have changed the information in subjects that I am interested in.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*Being alone and self-confident. I don't stop until I have found the solution. What I would change? That I can change my social anxiety and share my knowledge with people if they are interested.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I always trust my gut feelings. I use my gut feelings most of the time because it is always right. I use it mostly if I see people or talk with one on one.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*a) Reading books, playing video games, eating, write codes on visual studio.
b) Being around with people, taking a job in micromanaging is what I really, really stress about. Uhm.. Procrastinating; having no goal in my thoughts, doing nothing in my room while I could be creating something that nobody has ever created before. I don't want to waste time so I use it carefully. Small talk, parties, people that are uninteresting. Using my time on cleaning my furnaces.

Talking about feelings is what really sucks all my energy out of my body. I don't know how to talk about feelings, so I have to search for the answer? I have no idea how to talk about it.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
*I care about the people that are closest to me, people that I care about and sharing my thoughts to them. But what I really want is to stay alone in a room and do my own thing, my own workplace where I can do whatever I want. I'm not really into people and I don't care what they are thinking about me. I just... don't care?*


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

_0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._

I am female, 22. I recently came out of a really weird place in life. My life became a ruin all at once. I was really sick and lost my jobs because of it. (Never did find out what the illness was.) I became deeply depressed and I feel like I completely lost who I was as a person. I was so changed. However as soon as I became healthy again I was able to think coherently, the depression was lifted, and I was the same person as I had been before - but maybe a bit stronger for it. So coming out of that season I am in a better place and I am a much happier person, ready to accept challenges. That's where my state of mind is at.

_1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it._










I scrolled until I found a photo that captured my eye and drew me in. This one most certainly did. Perhaps it was the reminiscence of my time spent in Italy. Perhaps it was the colors and composition of the photo. It takes me back to Sicily. I find myself wishing I were back in Cefalu, standing at the water's edge and staring up at the quaint little town. In the distance I hear little old nonnas chatting away the afternoon from across their balconies as they hang out their laundry to dry. It adds to the whisper of wind I hear playing with the waves in the tide. Soon it will be evening and the little cobblestone streets will be lit by string lights and decorative street lamps. I take a walk down the streets, enjoying the eccentric shops along the way. A beautifully woven scarf catches my eye. The glimmer of gold in the rich deep purple was too exquisite to leave on the streets. I would buy the scarf. It was a bit chilly anyways. A strong scent floats towards me. Ah, pizza. I could hardly resist the smell but why would I want to at any rate? I tell my friends that I'm ordering two large pizzas for us - don't worry about the price this is about the experience! We sit at the outside tables lit only by string lights and the moon. A glass of wine pairs nicely with the beautiful cheesy pizza that is being brought out. Yes, this experience is worth the cost. So are the smiles on all of my friends faces. This day will go down as one to remember.

Oh sorry I kinda got lost there. Does daydreaming about memories count as a daydream or is it merely a reminiscence? 

_2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?_

My emotions are already running high because I am about to see Lord Huron in concert. I'm probably overloaded with excitement. The last time I went to see them the show was cancelled due to a medical emergency. Now my excitement is tinged with worry that yet again I will miss an opportunity to see them. But not to worry - I always leave extra early just in case things like this happen. The first time I saw Lord Huron I was so early I was the first one there. I got to hear them practicing. I will definitely miss that experience this time, but this is kind of exciting isn't it? We're stuck in a foreign environment. I am in my element. I evaluate our predicament. What's is the source of the problem and how can it be fixed so that we can still see the concert? I encourage everyone - it'll be alright guys, we'll figure out how to make it on time. Someone offers to stay behind with the car while the rest of us take a taxi. I feel slightly guilty but I really don't want to miss the concert. Hmm. Is it worth it? No, it's his favorite band too. I'd be crushed if I missed it and if he stays behind he certainly won't make it. Do I offer to stay? Hmm, no! We can do this! Besides, we left early - we have plenty of time!

_3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?_

I don't like parties but if there is a chance that I will meet Ben Schneider (the frontman) I will take it! Let's go! I offer to drive home. I am not going to be drinking, I want to remember this night. And I will be so excited that I won't have to worry about being too sleepy to drive. I ask if everyone else is okay with that. They're all on a high from the concert like I am and are excited to party. I am just hoping beyond hope that I meet Ben Schneider.

_4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?_

My friends are talking in the car but I'm lost in the music I'm playing loudly. Yes I am dancing and driving, I don't care what you think. The conversation seems to be a bit heated, what are they talking about? No, I need to focus on the road. I hear a lyric from my favorite LH song being quoted - "I mean that is definitely not their best song. It lacks depth." They have definitely misunderstood the lyric. All of their songs have depth, especially that one! But it's okay, they can think what they want about the song. It's my favorite, it's special to me so if others don't like it I am okay with that. Okay he's ventured into a statement about depth and identity and is way off. I have to say something. I say what I'm thinking. "Okay Kenzie, that's way too indepth I didn't really mean that identity can't be deep I was merely suggesting that the way he sings it in that lyric isn't." I disagree, do I continue or do I focus on driving? I don't want to ruin the night, it was so incredible. I tell him 'eh well I disagree' and blare that song through the speakers. 

_5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? _

I have an open mind. My experiences aren't the authority for how the world works. Sometimes I change my mind too easily. If I see something that clashes with my beliefs then I will examine my beliefs and what I am seeing. Which one is correct? Certain beliefs of mine are very important to me, but I can't say that all of the things I believe are true. Similar situations often produce different experiences so although I will rely on my experiences, I cannot trust them to always be the case. If something is different it doesn't invalidate a previous experience I had, it just means there were different variables this time. So when something clashes with my beliefs, experiences and habits I take a look at the variables and figure out why they are different. Which one is true? My mind is open enough to accept new information and change how I think.

_6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?_

My belief in God and my belief in identity are two of my most important values.

My belief in God I came to by various experiences and through reading and understand the bible. I've had far too many experiences that prove the existence of a God who is invested in my life to change that belief. One of them is about the illness that I had. I was too weak to lift a glass of water. I struggled to breathe. My back was in constant pain. I had a list of 22 symptoms that had developed throughout the course of being sick. And then one evening I was invited to go to a prayer meeting. I had nothing better to do so I went. At the prayer meeting this couple prayed for me and over the course of praying my physical body changed. I was healed. My depression was lifted. Even though my situation was still uncomfortable and challenging - I had hope again. I have no other explanation for that happening other than a God who cares about me. This is in line with many other experiences that I've had. 

Another value I have is identity and loving yourself. After many years of hating who I was as a child I was taught how to learn to love myself. First I had to learn who I was. After going on this journey of figuring myself out and loving myself I realized how much of a difference that made in my day to day life. I had a reason to live. I wondered how I had waited until I was 18 before I learned who I was. So I decided that I wanted to teach children about identity and loving themselves.

My most important values will probably only change by expanding. I may learn more about identity and have a better understanding of how it relates to people differently, but I will still be invested in it. 

_7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?_

a) I feel like I have a lot of contradictions in my personality. I am introspective but I also have a strong need to spend time with people. I feel like I think before I speak but I also speak A LOT. I love having deep conversations with people. That's part of the reason why I like forums so much is because I can have a deep conversation with someone from the comfort of my own home or being behind a computer screen. I have plenty of time to think out what I am going to say. I need a constant connection. But I also need a lot of introspection. I am hopelessly positive.

b) If I could change one thing about my personality it would be motivation. I LOVE starting things but I can be lazy when it comes to finishing them. For some reason I just don't have the motivation most of the time. I wish I was more motivated to be productive so that I can accomplish more.

_8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?_

I tend to believe my hunches and gut feelings. I feel like I most often get hunches or gut feelings about people's character. 

_9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_

a) Dancing, writing and painting energize me the most, especially when I do them out and about. For example: dancing alone on a seawall street or writing/painting in a cafe. 

b) Social gatherings, parties, sports, anything that involves teamwork drains me. If I am with one person it's not as draining. I can have one on one conversations for hours, and be happy, but if it involves more people it's much more uncomfortable for me which is draining.

_10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why_

I tend to forget to link my train of thought in conversations which can confuse people, although that isn't intentional. Sometimes I choose not to speak even if I want to because I know it would be better than to overshare which I can have a tendency to do. On that note I think I will stop there.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Female, age 27. 
I'm not sure where to begin. I have dealt with some form of anxiety since I was a child, whether it be panic disorder, health anxiety, agoraphobia, and acute stress disorder. I was also diagnosed with depression a few years ago. I am being treated with anti-anxiety/depression medication, but have been unable to take full doses because I don't have insurance at the moment. I am under a great deal of stress on top of all this, so any of the above could effect the way I answer the questions.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*









I'm not particularly fond of peonies, but this picture is visually appealing to me. The white petals acting as a cover, a layer of protection, for the pink petals that have not yet bursted through. I see the act of the blooming flower as a snapshot in transformation, this picture representing the moment just before the firework-like explosion of vibrant petals outreaching towards the external world from a slumber, an expression of the catalyst of creation. I see the white petals as pure, the surface of the petals unaltered - yet the flower holds a secret, it is not what it seems; there is a force, dormant and waiting, in the depths that will change the flower irrevocably. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
My first thoughts would be something related to expressing frustration and annoyance. Then I would attempt to identify the problem: what happened? Did the car run out of gas? Did the battery decharge? I would run a list of all of the possible car-related problems that I know of that could have resulted in the car breaking down. Then the frustration of the situation would probably hit me again, and I would run through the consequences of the break down of the car for our plans. I would indulge in that frustration for a few seconds, then I would figure out how to solve the problem so that the negative consequences could be avoided and we could get to where we were going as quickly as possible.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
It depends on how I'm feeling. If I am energized from the concert and want to continue that buzz, I might decide to go to the after party though this is unlikely. More than likely, I would be exhausted from all of the stimulation from the concert and would want to skip the after party. I would then voice my opinions, but also see what everyone else wanted to do. If they really wanted to go to the after party, I'd let them go without me and get a ride back home. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I would want to explore my friend's thoughts and opinions regarding their claim. I would be interested in their perspective and how they would rationalize their viewpoint. I want to know why they think what they think, and as they talked, I would analyze their rationality while comparing it to mine which honestly, I'd probably view as superior. Then, we would likely get into some kind of debate and I would somehow offend the other person, though not intentionally, and my openness and explorative nature towards theory would probably irritate the other person (it usually does). Inwardly, I would be curious and maybe a bit mischevious because I would play devil's advocate. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
There are many events and actions that occur in this world that clash with what I think aligns with finding and illuminating truth and achieving _arete_ or the moral virtue and _sophrosyne_ or excellence of character and soundness of mind. Though I don't think I can effect change on a greater scale in terms of these values, I can work on challenging myself to strengthen my personal weaknesses that clash with these values so that I could possibly impact others as well. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
See above. I value the search for truth and understanding, an openness of experience and ideas, authenticity, boldness and confidence, courage, strength, goodness, tranquility, comfort, happiness, and enjoyment. I came about these values over time by learning how to make the most out of current existence. How do I extract the purest form of human life? What would it look like in it's rawest form and how do I achieve an awareness of it while not fearing what I find and taking hold of it so that it can be manipulated? These values can change at any time based on new information attained. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I believe that while we are all the same at the core, all born from the same star stuff, we each have something that distinguishes us from each other because we have unique genetic makeups, neural patterns, and environmental contexts. While there is no one else exactly like me, I am likely not much different than most who share my traits. I like to think that the way I think sets me apart from other people; my ability to scan my surroundings, pick up random bits of information that somehow come together to form a beautiful mosaic. My ability to problem solve comes from this mosaic, the ability to pick apart the pieces and assess a novel situation, to create a multitude of solutions. The pieces of the mosaic can also be accessed at random, to make various associations from the current context. I also think that my ability to reason and pull apart logical fallacies sets me apart, my mind working quickly and efficiently to analyze and correct. 

I wouldn't change anything about my personality because if I did so, it would change who I am and I am pretty happy with that. I would like to be less anxious and depressed though, because that would optimize my wellbeing and quality of life.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I'm usually aware of the gut feelings but most often I have not been able to follow them. I will get a sense that something needs to be done or something is going to happen, but I override that feeling and do what I think makes the most sense at the time. These feelings are most often triggered during novel situations and when I have to problem solve.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Activities that energize me are hiking and being in nature, debating, researching a topic of interest, witty commentaries with others, analyzing and joking about something absurd, any activity that allows me to think deeply about something. 

Activities that drain me are engaging in small talk with uninteresting people, long detailed conversations about trivial matters, routine tasks, detail work, highly stimulating activities such as those that engage the senses to the extreme, and having to socialize for too long. I am drained by these activities likely because they require activation of underused cognitive functions. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I am usually reserved and rather private and prefer to keep much of myself hidden. Most of the time, I don't intentionally hide information about myself from others, I just don't think to share it. I think about a lot of things that I will likely never share with anyone, and I have a highly active mental life. I share with others what will contribute to the conversation and/or what I think is necessary to share. I have difficult articulating my thoughts because they are symbolic and visual in nature, and convoluted by my own impressions. I also like to protect myself from others so as to not be overwhelmed, and to conserve energy because it is difficult enough to form my thoughts into speech.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

bb said:


> Would you like me to type you based on your response to the questionnaire below?


Why yes, I would love that! Do you just enjoy typing others? Thank you!

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nothing in particular. Female, in my thirties. I'm bored, kind of in a wanderlusty grass-is-greener state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33541892663/in/explore-2017-04-30/

This image is of a meadow of dandelion wishes at dawn. The first thing that came to mind was a general dreamlike vibe. First, because the lighting and focus makes me feel as if it were a daydream, aware of the surroundings vaguely, but more focused on the daydreams within the imagination and the impact that the setting has on mood, as opposed to being tuned in to the fine details of the surroundings. If I consider the symbolism of dandelion wishes, this has so much possibility as a "field of dreams". Since only one of the wishes is in focus, it seems that that represents present day hopes and dreams. The other many wishes that are not focused upon could represent past dreams and future dreams that are with us, but not our primary focus in the present day. Again, an overall dreamlike quality about the image.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Since this is my favorite artist, I will be bummed. However, I probably had a bit of anticipatory anxiety surrounding the event and would welcome the distraction, honestly. My primary concern would be to maintain my good mood and not let the situation bring me down. I would suggest many possible ways to proceed, but ultimately hope someone else will make the call on how to proceed. I would be looking on the brightside, as always.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Honestly, I would be eager to get home and get comfy in sweats and relax after an eventful night. However, I'd probably battle with myself internally for a moment knowing that I would regret missing out on an opportunity. I guess it would come down to which of those feelings were stronger, or I'd make someone else decide for me.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I would probably be dissappointed internally, and would calmly counter with the opposing perspective and gently bring them to a more neutral viewpoint.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I would lose respect and try to remove myself from the situation and avoid future interactions with these people. In the moment, I would use the same tactic as in #4 to bring them around. If I needed to step in to protect a victim, I think I would, but otherwise I'd prefer to bring them around and/or detach myself from further association with these people.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

The Freedom to make my own choices. Happiness, Serenity, Kindness, Passion, Philosophy, Individuality, Authenticity, Change/Variety, Love, an Open Mind. These have always been my values to some degree, but I was more turbulent and immature with my values in my younger years. Now, I am accepting, protecting and owning my personal values.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I feel like my personality is quite different. I feel more sensitive and as though my heart speaks a different language than most people I come across. I have a tendency to feel misunderstood. Like I am standing on a mountain top revealing my soul to the world, and people hear and see me, but choose to change their perception of me to something more acceptable - just this average gal, because that's easier for them to appreciate than it is to learn another's personal qualities. In reality, I am not screaming from the mountain top - my soul is, but my exterior is more contained and I am not revealing as much of my soul as I think I am. I think that, in a way, my individual experiences, flaws, emotions .. it all makes me understand the human experience well enough to know that I am not all that different from other humans, and we all probably feel misunderstood and invisible deep down. But I still feel that many don't see that in me, which is painful at times. I crave that feeling of exposing all of myself to another person and receiving all of them in return, but it also terrifies me. I think I actually avoid the thing that I want the most. I suppose I'd change that - I'd have an exterior that is transparent so that the world can actually see me. But I wouldn't change me, I've spent my whole life becoming me, I wouldn't want to give up on me 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I follow them. But I find that a lot of my hunches are more like a soul desire that I feel is being confirmed through an opportunity presenting itself. When these opportunities arise, it's just meant to be, it thrills me and suddenly I feel like my whole body and soul needs to follow through with this. This is what I always thought was a gut feeling, but honestly, I'm learning to realize this is impulsiveness and spontaneity - chasing the next new possibility or opportunity. Of course, it only happens if the opportunity is in line with my interests and values and things I've been pondering and wishing for, but so many exciting things are! I really hate to miss out, and so many gut feelings are along the lines of "my gut tells me that I would be disappointed if I didn't reach out and grab this opportunity that is right in front of me. Clearly the universe is trying to tell me something - I need to listen."

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A: Hiking and observing nature. I feel so renewed, refreshed and free. Like I'm on a natural high, or like I'm experiencing freedom for the first time (freedom from the cage of daily obligation).

B: Social obligation to mingle, daily repetitive obligations, expectations from others to be consistent, minute details. It feels, again, like a prison with the walls closing in. I feel lonely and empty after too much focus in these areas, and emptiness is not a feeling I enjoy.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I don't intentionally repress anything. It just happens . I really want to be more visible because it's taken so much introspection and growth and emotion to become me and I want to share it and hopefully do some good in the world someday instead of just pouring all my cares into a journal or artwork that no one sees.

Annnyway. Thanks again BB for the offer to type people here!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Cupcake Angel said:


> See above. I value the search for truth and understanding, an openness of experience and ideas, authenticity, boldness and confidence, courage, strength, goodness, tranquility, comfort, happiness, and enjoyment. I came about these values over time by learning how to make the most out of current existence. How do I extract the purest form of human life? What would it look like in it's rawest form and how do I achieve an awareness of it while not fearing what I find and taking hold of it so that it can be manipulated? These values can change at any time based on new information attained...
> 
> ...I believe that while we are all the same at the core, all born from the same star stuff, we each have something that distinguishes us from each other because we have unique genetic makeups, neural patterns, and environmental contexts. While there is no one else exactly like me, I am likely not much different than most who share my traits. I like to think that the way I think sets me apart from other people; my ability to scan my surroundings, pick up random bits of information that somehow come together to form a beautiful mosaic. My ability to problem solve comes from this mosaic, the ability to pick apart the pieces and assess a novel situation, to create a multitude of solutions. The pieces of the mosaic can also be accessed at random, to make various associations from the current context. I also think that my ability to reason and pull apart logical fallacies sets me apart, my mind working quickly and efficiently to analyze and correct...
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind me quoting you here and saying this, but I must --- I need a friend like you in my real world! From what you've said here, you sound like you have a beautiful mind and a great way of expressing yourself in words. I don't know your personality type or what it is exactly about what you said and the way you said it, but it makes me feel like I'm missing out on people out there that would actually "get it", ya know? Okay, I'll stop here and not embarrass myself further!


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*No, not that I know of. I'm a female student who is going through changes in both my inner (identity development stuff) and outer (school, life) worlds. While they are somewhat unsettling changes, they aren't enough to affect my answers, at least I dont think so.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/solidstate10/33965013270/in/explore-2017-04-30/
It's breathtaking and awe-inspiring. It kinda makes me think of romanticism or transcendentalism because of the focus on the beauty and serenity of nature. And there's also maybe the idea of using nature to find oneself in life... sorta like where Im at right now. I wonder what it'd be like to lay under the stars like that and gaze up at such a beautiful nighttime sky...

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Haha I wouldn't even get myself into that situation in the first place. But my initial thoughts would probably be to panic and think: why do I do things like this? I should've known better. Stupid car. What if I can't trust these people? There's a car passing by, what if we try to get the driver to stop and help? But what if he turns out to be some sort of serial killer or something? Should we just hide?? My outward reaction would kinda depend on how I feel and who is around me. I'd probably ask to see if the people Im with know anything about cars because I sure dont. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*I'd be a little scared and feel uncomfortable inside. They wouldn't say they wouldn't drink unless there was drinking involved and I wouldn't want to be in a party like that. I'd tell them I don't really want to go and ask if they could drop me off at home before going to the party but I'd feel kinda bad.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I'd be internally offended haha but I don't know if I would outwardly stick to my guns or try and keep the peace. It depends on how close of a friend this person is.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Really uncomfortable, maybe a little sick. I'd feel ten times worse if I didn't do anything to stand up against it because that would mean Im nothing but a hypocrite. But I think I might be too scared to stand up....

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*I'm not too sure I have set values until I stumble across it. I don't sit there and think "I value..." theyre subconsciously there and I dont notice it until I feel bad for doing/seeing something against it. But here are some I generally abide by:
-truth, being truthful just prevents a lot of problems. I learned this through experience. Maybe it can change based on certain situations like maybe if its honesty vs. kindness with someone but even then honesty is important, I mean if it's there and it's true... why go against it unless absolutely necessary?
-empathy, we need to try and understand where others are coming from. I used to be bad at this when I was little until it occurred to me that I had actually hurt someone and then I decided I need to start seeing where others come from and I haven't sturggled with it too much since. I don't know how this can change... Im kinda set on it in a way.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) I don't know I guess. I used to think I was the only one really alive and different but I've come to learn Im not just like everyone else does too. I sometimes feel like I'm "more aware" than other people but I don't know if that's true or if it's me trying to be elitist. 
B) I wish I wasn't so uncertain. I hardly ever know what I should do and it causes a lot of problems when it comes to Making decisions or stuff. And I'm really sensitive which doesn't help either since I feel like others have to walk on eggshells around me.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I analyze it but not like "why do I feel this way" but more like I must explore it. I've lately suppressed gut feelings a lot. When there's an issue going on or some sort of social problem (like with a friend or something) then my hunches and feelings intensify a lot but I feel like they're wrong or get me into more trouble so I've recently just come to ask my more level-headed friends for a different perspective.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*A) Art! Or creative writing! I like ideas I like getting to brainstorm and then the storm turns into a tornado and if picks up everything and throws everything around and I can never narrow things down. But it energizes me even if it isn't exactly helpful.
B) Activites that drain me would include testing. Taking exams feels like the life is being sucked outa me. I don't know why. I just feel tired and dead afterwards because there is no enjoyment in it. It feels like Im being used in a way like a lifeless machine. Oh and I also find amusement parks draining. I just want to go home after a while and get away from everything (the noise, the people, etc.)

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
*I see my flaws and I know them so I used to repress them because no one ever understood and if they did, they wouldn't be able to accept me for it. I know Im not really smart but I try to mask that by working harder to learn certain subjects. It makes me feel kinda sad when I think about the disparity between how I see myself and how others see me and I wonder if Im ever lying to them by trying to show an ideal side of myself. 


Sorry if this was long and there's no rush to read it asap. thanks


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

bb said:


> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> There isn't one thing that distinguishes me from others, I feel. This is the part that makes me go hmmm. Usually Ni doms feel different to others. It's the combination of all of my traits, skills, interests, etc. that makes me who I am. If there were a couple of things that stand out, they might be my compassion for others, really looking in depth at a situation/individuals (really wanting to know what's going on/not looking at things superficially), and my interest in learning about the world. Ni-Fe. One thing I would change? I want to be more outgoing and take more initiative with projects and things. Why? I can be a pretty passive person and I feel like I sometimes miss out on opportunities. More indicative of an introvert.


Well, I meant that I'm not able to pinpoint one thing that makes me feel different, despite still feeling different from people. But to be fair, I honestly still don't feel that different from others, so I'm not going to say you're necessarily wrong. 

*Questions... how much alone time do you need? And besides anxiety, what would make you want to withdraw from people for awhile? Is there something about your lifestyle (besides anxiety) that makes it hard for you to distinguish whether you're an introvert or extrovert? What kinds of things do you think about and how often, or to what extent do you find yourself thinking about them? *
I actually don't know.. I seem to require more alone time than a lot of people I know, yet not as much as others. My INTP friend requires a great deal of alone time, as does my INFJ husband. I feel like I fall somewhere in the middle when it comes to alone time. I will put it like this - when it comes to having a weekend, if I don't have any "me" down time I will not end up feeling refreshed for the next week - I typically require one day a week where I do not have to do anything with others. But at the same time, I can feel pretty down when I haven't been around other people for a while. I start not knowing what to do/can feel pretty empty when alone. Being around others is energizing for me, as long as it's good company. I do feel myself gaining more energy/being happier. Hm, things about my lifestyle? Well, I'm married and generally do not require much alone time from my husband, though he still feels like he needs time JUST for himself. I also live states away from most of my family/friends so it's not like I'm always out doing things with other people, and that might make me crave interaction more. The other thing that makes me confused is that I'm just a low energy person to begin with. I require a lot of sleep, and in general am pretty passive and low energy. When I'm required to do too much I honestly feel exhausted. 

Things that I think about.. haha wow, this is actually a difficult question to answer. I felt my mind just going blank there. I guess I think about and analyze different situations, people, and myself quite a bit. If I'm around others, I'm listening to what they're saying and then I think about those topics myself. I feel like I'm just taking everything in.. sometimes it doesn't really feel like my mind is "on" exactly, but obviously it is still doing work. I like to anticipate future situations/scenarios as well - I do that quite a bit. And finally, I like to think about my various hobbies and things I like - whatever book/movie/game/etc. I'm into at the moment. I think about what's going on with that and the characters, etc.


*What kind of energy do you get when you're alone versus when you're with people? What do you get out of each scenario?*
I feel like I need alone time to sort of reset my brain. I do think being with people gives me energy and makes me feel happier and lively, but I need alone time for my sanity. It allows me to unwind and kind of clear everything else I've experienced during the day from my brain and just give me some time to make sense of my thoughts and priorities and things? It's sort of hard to explain I guess. If I am around other people too much, I do get drained because I feel like it's a lot to keep track of, and I feel like my own brain is just jumbled. I'm not sure if alone time energizes me exactly, but it gives me a much needed state of relaxation that allows me to take on the next day.

*How involved are you in 'directing'/affecting (sorry, I know of a better word to use) people's behaviours within the groups they are in? Are you much more interested in affecting groups or individuals? What kind of method do you use to do this? I can compare the information you give me to my experiences with Fe dom/aux users.*
I don't really do this that much. If anything, I just subtly guide people to say/do a certain thing, or rephrase someone else's words to better suit the group, but I don't really care to direct others that much. This might sound weird, and I might not be explaining this well enough, but I think I am more interested in affecting individuals.. but with an end goal of creating a stronger group. But I don't really find myself trying to affect the group as a whole at any one time. I might if they are people I know well, but mostly I just try to give people personal attention so that they are their best. I might say or do something when in a group to change the mood, but other than that, I don't do that much to direct a group.

*What are you like when you are stressed?*
Depends what I'm stressed about. I can definitely over-analyze and start to criticize myself, pick apart my flaws, worry that I'm not who I should be, etc. I bottle a lot of stuff up (I repress a lot of it), but when I'm stressed I can start to release some of that stuff and end up pretty upset. I might have an outburst here or there; I start to have a quick temper. But for the most part, I internalize everything that I find negative. Another big thing that I do is I start to feel like I have to quickly take action, make sure I sort something out ASAP - and sometimes that is a bad decision. If it's really bad I might yell/cry or go to sleep.

*How do you feel if someone doesn't want to connect with you emotionally?*
It doesn't really bother me actually. Connecting with others emotionally isn't really something I've come to expect, so mostly I'm not looking for that with other people. Unless it's a romantic partner or close friend or family member. I can't say I've ever felt disappointment due to someone not wanting to connect emotionally with me.

*Have you experienced people trying to avoid you in general (ongoing thing)? Sorry, I know this is a tactless question but I don't mean anything bad by it and it's nothing personal but it will help me to type you.*
No, I can't say I've experienced this. I often find myself on the outskirts of groups/am a loner, but I haven't noticed people actively trying to avoid me. My loner tendencies are all on me, I'm afraid. When I do talk and force myself into conversation, I'd actually say I'm well received and have a fairly positive reputation (despite being a bit quiet/odd). 

Not sure if I really gave information here that you can work with, but let's hope so!


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@fartface Your style of writing shows dominant Se; you're an ESTP.

"Aww bollocks, what will we do" while getting out. I hate being in cars so I'd be delighted. And I'd only go to a concert as a favour.
I'd find the whole thing funny too and look at the person that wanted to go the most and say "you're fucked now :laughing:". I'd probably continue this on with everyone and say "sure we can walk...". Then I'd be like right we need to ring someone, or lets push the car to where people are. Se-Ti-Fe. ESTP's have more of a... *lost for words*, whatever you said up there^ 

The after party sounds much better than the concert and I want to go. We're all in it together so with a few of us we'll end up talking to someone, and someone else, and someone else. I wouldn't just walk up and say hello to a stranger, but I might say hello while getting a drink, or mistake someone for someone I know. Se dom, tert Fe.



Listen, you think that way fair enough, but don't tell me what to think.
If it's for money I'll do it. But if asked about my beliefs I won't lie about it to them. I'll break it gently.
Just the value of thinking for myself. Also spending enough time doing anything you'll be great at it. I've tried a lot of things so I kind of know. I suppose this one thing I'm doing now will prove me either right or wrong. All or nothing. They can't change unless I re evaluate what I think. All of these are Ti.

I probably understand people well. I definitely think too much. This could be down to the anxiety. I evaluate and re evaluate what I'm thinking over and over again if it's something on my mind. And sometimes I express it because I think I'm interesting. I suppose it keeps me a few steps ahead. One thing I would change would be the over thinking, and being so hard on myself. When I get interested in something I'm overly critical and never accept being good enough in my eyes. I'm _guessing_ it might have something to do with Ti.

I usually go with them. But before I go out I think "ok if this happens remember what happened last time, and don't do this, definitely don't do that, and don't be a big man". Se. Usually when I'm with other people. They have the worst effect on me. The last thing I want is any damage done to my head. Like somebody leading me on, conning me for friendship, help, and so on. That's also why I think loads.

Anything with emotional substance. Usually music, movies. I would go out more but it's freezing. Really disgusting weather. I like going out for drinks and getting to know people really well. Like there's no bullshit, lies or sneaky with me. I'll either tell you or I won't, and I like showing that off about myself. Se-Ti.

I like deep conversations because without them we're all idiots. But people like being stupid most of the time. I definitely suppress my level of depth but sometimes it slips out. I've noticed this. I just realised why. The depth isn't exactly man talk so yeah... single.¯\_(ツ)_/¯ To each their own. And I wouldn't get deep with a girl I wasn't interested in... so that's why


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

bb said:


> Hey! Well that's nice of you to see it as selfless but it's not. It puts my brain to work. x] I looked to see if I had posted in a thread of yours and it turns out I have (a thread with the questionnaire by Spades). If you'd like to fill it out again I'll give you a response and if it's anything like last time I believe I could elaborate on it. Are you doubting the previous typing?
> 
> The reason I made this thread is because I regularly peruse this section of the forum and like to give my feedback depending on the thread/OP. And while I like to do this, I prefer responding to people who have answered the questionnaire by Spades. Instead of wasting my time browsing threads, wanting to reply in general, but refusing to because of the content, I thought I might as well make a thread that's more to my style so that if people want to respond, they can, and I can help them out. I don't think I'll be doing this as an ongoing thing but I'll let people know when I stop.


Hi, again (since you posted on my thread. Thank you for that, by the way..even if it wasn't a selfless act, lol.) I guess I am doubting it a bit, but that could be more as a result of me not understanding the various types of ISFPs there are when you take Enneagram into consideration and perhaps also the different ways functions can represent themselves, etc. I'm still debating on whether or not I use Ne, and whether or not I lead with Ne or Se versus Fi. But for all I really know, I'm an ENFJ or ISTP or whatever else..I have no fucking idea half the time. 

If after typing me -- if you decide to try and type me again -- you believe I'm an introvert, then so be it. At this point I'm just looking for as many opinions as possible. I figure my responses to the questions might have changed since then, also, 'cuz you know...time.  Yeah, totally understandable if you decide to stop haha. I just get annoyed when people don't even bother to tell you they're done with it. They ask people to fill out all this stuff so they can seemingly just ignore it.

I'll post my responses in a bit, just wanted to acknowledge your reply so as not to be r00d.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@stardustangel

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I take thyroid medication. I doubt that affects anything. My current state of mind is creatively uninspired. Very frustrating. I feel like I'm in a stasis and I can't find anything to bring me out of it.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

It gave a couple options but eyes zeroed in on these birds
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmse/33503248384/in/explore-2017-04-29/
Besides being a beautiful picture it just amuses me so. It looks like they are pointing in opposite directions. They're an old married bird couple who still fight over directions. I know that's not the case but it's fun to think things up. Fi, Ne.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

My first initial thought is why are we in the middle of nowhere? Are we wanting to live out one of those Rob Zombie movies? I wouldn't even be focused on seeing the band until we were back on the road. I'd question the driver and other people if they know how to get us out of this. I'd like to think I'd be heroic but I'd huddle in the backseat with the doors locked. Outwardly I'd be trying to avoid my anxiety and fears through humor. Ne dom, Fi aux. You definitely have a lightness to your writing. ENFP.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

How was the concert and car drama not enough excitement for this person? The outward focus - extrovert. I'd ask to be taken home and bug them via texts if they go to that party. lol

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Try to change the subject, again going to be humorous to deal with things. Inwardly I'd be annoyed. Ne-Fi.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I value peace of mind, fun, and enlightenment. Well in the past I was an emo doormat afraid of nearly everything. I went through a lot of stuff and determined what I really wanted out of life and it was okay to want them. Well learning about oneself and others is a constant change. I'm still hesitant on change but big on anything that improves things for me and others. For any dramatic fussing, I'm quite adaptable. Ne-Fi, especially this. Even though you say you're hesitant about change, I believe, 100%, that you're an ENFP. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a.) Well I can only say what distinguishes me from my family. I'm more 'heart on my sleeve', more openly sensitive. I'm definitely the quirkiest of them. This doesn't mean I take pride in being a unusual or special person. I want people's acceptance of me more than I ought. ENFP. I'm way more empathetic to others. I'm the one who worries about things more openly, yet I need time away to deal with fights and such. I need to work it out myself or distract myself. Yep.

b) I wish I was more outgoing and could deal with extroverted things better. I wish my mind wasn't going 24/7.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I am very much ruled my my gut and also my heart. I usually go with my gut on new things. I'm good act anticipating what will most likely occur. I go with my gut with new people. Ne-Fi.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Brainstorming things with friends. Ne dom. Listening to music can activate my mind and ideas. Ne dom. Talking about something that I'm interested in. I just light up and love seeing people light up too when talking about their passions. Ne-Fi.

b) Dealing with hostile or emotionally hardened people. Admittedly simple household tasks can be such a task. Also dealing with taking care of my aunt with dementia is really hard on me. She's very much a totalitarian to begin with and her declining health has made her even worse. Sorry to hear about that. Let's just say I have the highest respect for nurses now. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I think I repress hurt or discomfort in front of others. I use humor as both a way to interact with people but as a wall to keep them away too. Suits the ENFP I think.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

bb said:


> @fartface ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ To each their own.


The old dignity  roud: Cheers.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@justkenzie I enjoyed your response  I can't really add more to what I've said; I'm more of an action person. So... while I haven't said much, please know I appreciate your response.
_
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._

I am female, 22. I recently came out of a really weird place in life. My life became a ruin all at once. I was really sick and lost my jobs because of it. (Never did find out what the illness was.) I became deeply depressed and I feel like I completely lost who I was as a person. I was so changed. However as soon as I became healthy again I was able to think coherently, the depression was lifted, and I was the same person as I had been before - but maybe a bit stronger for it. So coming out of that season I am in a better place and I am a much happier person, ready to accept challenges. That's where my state of mind is at. Fi by the way you write.

* *




I like the painting you did. It's beautiful - for so much more than words can say.




_1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it._











I scrolled until I found a photo that captured my eye and drew me in. This one most certainly did. Perhaps it was the reminiscence of my time spent in Italy. Perhaps it was the colors and composition of the photo. It takes me back to Sicily. I find myself wishing I were back in Cefalu, standing at the water's edge and staring up at the quaint little town. Fi-Ne-Si. INFP. In the distance I hear little old nonnas chatting away the afternoon from across their balconies as they hang out their laundry to dry. It adds to the whisper of wind I hear playing with the waves in the tide. Soon it will be evening and the little cobblestone streets will be lit by string lights and decorative street lamps. I take a walk down the streets, enjoying the eccentric shops along the way. A beautifully woven scarf catches my eye. The glimmer of gold in the rich deep purple was too exquisite to leave on the streets. I would buy the scarf. It was a bit chilly anyways. A strong scent floats towards me. Ah, pizza. I could hardly resist the smell but why would I want to at any rate? I tell my friends that I'm ordering two large pizzas for us - don't worry about the price this is about the experience! We sit at the outside tables lit only by string lights and the moon. A glass of wine pairs nicely with the beautiful cheesy pizza that is being brought out. Yes, this experience is worth the cost. So are the smiles on all of my friends faces. This day will go down as one to remember.

Oh sorry I kinda got lost there. hahaha I enjoyed reading that. You really have a way! Does daydreaming about memories count as a daydream or is it merely a reminiscence? It counts as Fi-Ne-Si. xP The 'romance' of it, the feelings, the connection, the 'memory'.

_2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?_

My emotions are already running high because I am about to see Lord Huron in concert. I'm probably overloaded with excitement. The last time I went to see them the show was cancelled due to a medical emergency. Now my excitement is tinged with worry that yet again I will miss an opportunity to see them. But not to worry - I always leave extra early just in case things like this happen. The first time I saw Lord Huron I was so early I was the first one there. I got to hear them practicing. I will definitely miss that experience this time, but this is kind of exciting isn't it? We're stuck in a foreign environment. I am in my element. I evaluate our predicament. What's is the source of the problem and how can it be fixed so that we can still see the concert? I encourage everyone - it'll be alright guys, we'll figure out how to make it on time. Someone offers to stay behind with the car while the rest of us take a taxi. I feel slightly guilty but I really don't want to miss the concert. Hmm. Is it worth it? No, it's his favorite band too. I'd be crushed if I missed it and if he stays behind he certainly won't make it. Do I offer to stay? Hmm, no! We can do this! Besides, we left early - we have plenty of time! This is the first time I've seen Fi-Ne-Si-Te in this answer. You do seem to be in a good place!

_3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?_

I don't like parties but if there is a chance that I will meet Ben Schneider (the frontman) I will take it! Let's go! I offer to drive home. I am not going to be drinking, I want to remember this night. And I will be so excited that I won't have to worry about being too sleepy to drive. I ask if everyone else is okay with that. They're all on a high from the concert like I am and are excited to party. I am just hoping beyond hope that I meet Ben Schneider. :sunshine:

_4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?_

My friends are talking in the car but I'm lost in the music I'm playing loudly. Fi-Ne. It feels so wrong to dissect your words. xD Yes I am dancing and driving, I don't care what you think. The conversation seems to be a bit heated, what are they talking about? No, I need to focus on the road. I hear a lyric from my favorite LH song being quoted - "I mean that is definitely not their best song. It lacks depth." They have definitely misunderstood the lyric. All of their songs have depth, especially that one! But it's okay, they can think what they want about the song. It's my favorite, it's special to me so if others don't like it I am okay with that. Fi. Okay he's ventured into a statement about depth and identity and is way off. Fi, Si. I have to say something. I say what I'm thinking. "Okay Kenzie, that's way too indepth I didn't really mean that identity can't be deep I was merely suggesting that the way he sings it in that lyric isn't." Fi, Si. I disagree, do I continue or do I focus on driving? I don't want to ruin the night, it was so incredible. I tell him 'eh well I disagree' and blare that song through the speakers.  

_5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? _

I have an open mind. My experiences aren't the authority for how the world works.  Sometimes I change my mind too easily. If I see something that clashes with my beliefs then I will examine my beliefs and what I am seeing. Which one is correct? Certain beliefs of mine are very important to me, but I can't say that all of the things I believe are true. Fi, Si. Similar situations often produce different experiences so although I will rely on my experiences, I cannot trust them to always be the case. If something is different it doesn't invalidate a previous experience I had, it just means there were different variables this time. Tert Si. So when something clashes with my beliefs, experiences and habits I take a look at the variables and figure out why they are different. Tert Si. Which one is true? My mind is open enough to accept new information and change how I think.

_6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?_

My belief in God and my belief in identity (Fi, but I know it's more than "Fi") are two of my most important values.

My belief in God I came to by various experiences and through reading and understand the bible. I've had far too many experiences that prove the existence of a God who is invested in my life to change that belief. One of them is about the illness that I had. I was too weak to lift a glass of water. I struggled to breathe. My back was in constant pain. I had a list of 22 symptoms that had developed throughout the course of being sick. And then one evening I was invited to go to a prayer meeting. I had nothing better to do so I went. At the prayer meeting this couple prayed for me and over the course of praying my physical body changed. I was healed. My depression was lifted. Even though my situation was still uncomfortable and challenging - I had hope again. I have no other explanation for that happening other than a God who cares about me. This is in line with many other experiences that I've had. 

Another value I have is identity and loving yourself. After many years of hating who I was as a child I was taught how to learn to love myself. First I had to learn who I was. After going on this journey of figuring myself out and loving myself I realized how much of a difference that made in my day to day life. I had a reason to live. I wondered how I had waited until I was 18 before I learned who I was. So I decided that I wanted to teach children about identity and loving themselves. 

My most important values will probably only change by expanding. I may learn more about identity and have a better understanding of how it relates to people differently, but I will still be invested in it. 

_7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?_

a) I feel like I have a lot of contradictions in my personality. I am introspective but I also have a strong need to spend time with people. I feel like I think before I speak but I also speak A LOT. I love having deep conversations with people. That's part of the reason why I like forums so much is because I can have a deep conversation with someone from the comfort of my own home or being behind a computer screen. I have plenty of time to think out what I am going to say. I need a constant connection. But I also need a lot of introspection. I am hopelessly positive. I'm not going to assign a function here as I think what you've said is much more than that.

b) If I could change one thing about my personality it would be motivation. I LOVE starting things but I can be lazy when it comes to finishing them. Fi-Ne, inf Te. For some reason I just don't have the motivation most of the time. That's where ISTJs come in, to continue those beautiful ideas. xP I wish I was more motivated to be productive so that I can accomplish more.

_8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?_

I tend to believe my hunches and gut feelings. I feel like I most often get hunches or gut feelings about people's character. Fi dom.

_9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_

a) Dancing, writing and painting energize me the most, especially when I do them out and about. For example: dancing alone on a seawall street or writing/painting in a cafe. 

b) Social gatherings, parties, sports, anything that involves teamwork drains me. If I am with one person it's not as draining. I can have one on one conversations for hours, and be happy, but if it involves more people it's much more uncomfortable for me which is draining. Introvert.

_10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why_

I tend to forget to link my train of thought in conversations which can confuse people, although that isn't intentional. Ne. Sometimes I choose not to speak even if I want to because I know it would be better than to overshare which I can have a tendency to do. On that note I think I will stop there.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I'm almost always kinda stressed, honestly. But I'm in a pretty good mood atm. <3

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

So I tried to find that one with the bird and then got lazy. I found this one of the strawberry milk instead and I liked it so that's what I'm using









Honestly I just noticed how pretty it was, and elegant. Then I thought about how sweet it'd be. I'm very attracted to junk food when it's also nice to look at.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I wouldn't be angry. I might even wanna get out of the car and explore because I like visiting places with a spooky aesthetic quality to them. It helps that I don't really care about where I'm going as long as I'm with friends, period.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I'd probably be too tired afterwards, but go for their sake, unless I somehow found another ride back home. The last thing I would do is complain and demand we do something else, so as not to bring anyone down. Also I might care less about my being tired if I knew everyone there (if I'm being totally honest here, I actually might stick around in that case in hopes of eventually hooking up that night with one of my fwbs. Sex is one thing I find I'm never really too tried for.) Social interaction doesn't wear me out much unless I'm having to meet a bunch of new people, because of my anxiety and how much I'd have to try and fight it. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inwardly I'd probably instantly think they were being ridiculous, followed by me thinking something like 'Hm, but maybe I shouldn't be so closedminded since maybe they have a point because of this and this and that.' On the outside I'd probably just stay quiet. I hate debating. If they were speaking to me, I'd find some truth in what they're saying and respond with that, just to keep the peace.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Like Trump being president? I wouldn't actively do anything, because I don't usually give a shit about what happens in the world. I kind of view social issues as more of a test of my patience, rather than something I need to fight against. But if there was a march or something, I'd probably participate if only so I can get that sense of really being united with others. I once marched in a Slut Walk (women marching whilst wearing next to nothing to prove the point that rape isn't a woman's fault no matter how she's dressed,) and yes I do believe that it's never a woman's fault, but the actual reason I participated in the march was because I wanted to feel a part of something with so many other human beings.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I guess there are really only 3 things I value, and that is treating others with respect, freedom, and feeling secure in some fashion. Treating others with respect is important to me because I like to feel good, and I think loving one another is a huge part of that. I try to present myself as unique aesthetically so I can be an example of someone who deserves respect no matter how "crazy" I look, as long as I'm not hurting anyone. That also ties into freedom; I want to be free to live the sort of life I desire without anyone telling me what I can and can't do, since I'm not interfering with anyone else's freedom. As stated, I struggle with anxiety. And I feel like anxiety comes from the belief that who we are isn't good enough. So I believe that once people know they're worthy of acceptance no matter how they choose to live their life, anxiety will hopefully have a better chance of disappearing completely.

And when I say security is important to me, it's just another element of happiness (and in the end, all I want to be is happy.) Even though a big part of me believes it's impossible to have this, I dream of having something and someone in this ever-changing world I can always count on. When I don't have that, I just feel lost. I have a habit of fearing that I'll lose the things that make me happiest; something that keeps me from living in the moment.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*

A) I'm of the belief that we are all different, and so there is nothing that would make me more or less unique than anyone else. I can't answer this question.

B) I'd get rid of how harshly my feelings are impacted by negative experiences. What I go through when I'm depressed has threatened to basically destroy me many times. I just wish I could have a more logical perspective of things sometimes and be more emotionally detached.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

It's hard for me to tell when my gut feelings/hunches are brought on more by my anxiousness or something worth trusting. So I honestly ignore them a lot of the time, or at least try to. They're probably brought out the most for me in matters of the heart, when I worry whether or not someone is truly loyal to me.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

A) 
-Dancing/music (especially rock. Metal tends to give me a huge boost.)
-Sex (having sex while listening to metal is a whole other experience. Can't lie, I love it more than many things.)
-Exercise. I love to go on long walks. 
-Talking about social issues. I'm pretty great at understanding on a grand scale what needs to be done, but shit at finding ways to execute those ideas.
-Conversations about any potential underlying factors of any subject matter, ever. I love making connections with people this way and am always SUPER excited when I meet a kindred spirit.

B) 
-Sitting around doing nothing. It scares me because my thoughts can become closeted and dark very quickly, which tends to leave me depressed.

I'm also not a fan of not having anything to do when I'm with other people, and just talking unless we're discussing a subject that can apply to life in general and isn't so personal (like sociology, ethics, theology, so forth). I hate talking about myself because it often leads to me getting unnecessarily emotional. And I don't like to become emotional unless it leads to me coming to some great revelation about life. In other words, I don't like to feel just to feel for the same reason some people don't like to go to therapy; when all their emotions are out in the open and they don't have a coping mechanism, it's terrifying. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

Hm..I think it's fair to say I'm actually a pretty judgmental person, honestly. My own way of thinking can be pretty black and white, but I repress it because I think that's just my ignorance showing. I think it's important for me to constantly take in information so I can hopefully grow, versus dishing out harsh opinions all the time as if I know everything. In summation, there's a part of me that believes I know everything, and that's the part I repress.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Cupcake Angel
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Female, age 27. 
I'm not sure where to begin. I have dealt with some form of anxiety since I was a child, whether it be panic disorder, health anxiety, agoraphobia, and acute stress disorder. I was also diagnosed with depression a few years ago. I am being treated with anti-anxiety/depression medication, but have been unable to take full doses because I don't have insurance at the moment. I am under a great deal of stress on top of all this, so any of the above could effect the way I answer the questions. Your writing is on the Ti/Fe axis.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*









I'm not particularly fond of peonies, but this picture is visually appealing to me. Ti dom, Fe inf as your writing looks quite settled. The white petals acting as a cover, a layer of protection, for the pink petals that have not yet bursted through. I see the act of the blooming flower as a snapshot in transformation, this picture representing the moment just before the firework-like explosion of vibrant petals outreaching towards the external world from a slumber, an expression of the catalyst of creation. I see the white petals as pure, the surface of the petals unaltered - yet the flower holds a secret, it is not what it seems; there is a force, dormant and waiting, in the depths that will change the flower irrevocably. Ne.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
My first thoughts would be something related to expressing frustration and annoyance. Then I would attempt to identify the problem: what happened? Did the car run out of gas? Did the battery decharge? I would run a list of all of the possible car-related problems that I know of that could have resulted in the car breaking down. Then the frustration of the situation would probably hit me again, and I would run through the consequences of the break down of the car for our plans. Ti-Ne. I would indulge in that frustration for a few seconds, then I would figure out how to solve the problem so that the negative consequences could be avoided and we could get to where we were going as quickly as possible.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
It depends on how I'm feeling. If I am energized from the concert and want to continue that buzz, I might decide to go to the after party though this is unlikely. More than likely, I would be exhausted from all of the stimulation from the concert and would want to skip the after party. I would then voice my opinions, but also see what everyone else wanted to do. If they really wanted to go to the after party, I'd let them go without me and get a ride back home. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I would want to explore my friend's thoughts and opinions regarding their claim. I would be interested in their perspective and how they would rationalize their viewpoint. Ti-Ne. I want to know why they think what they think, and as they talked, I would analyze their rationality while comparing it to mine which honestly, I'd probably view as superior. Ti dom. Then, we would likely get into some kind of debate and I would somehow offend the other person, though not intentionally, and my openness and explorative nature towards theory would probably irritate the other person (it usually does). Ti-Ne. Inwardly, I would be curious and maybe a bit mischevious because I would play devil's advocate. INTP.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
There are many events and actions that occur in this world that clash with what I think aligns with finding and illuminating truth and achieving _arete_ or the moral virtue and _sophrosyne_ or excellence of character and soundness of mind. Ti dom. Though I don't think I can effect change on a greater scale in terms of these values, I can work on challenging myself to strengthen my personal weaknesses that clash with these values so that I could possibly impact others as well. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
See above. I value the search for truth (Ti dom) and understanding, an openness of experience and ideas, (Ne aux) authenticity, boldness and confidence, courage, strength, goodness, tranquility, comfort, happiness, and enjoyment. I came about these values over time by learning how to make the most out of current existence. How do I extract the purest form of human life? What would it look like in it's rawest form (Ti dom) and how do I achieve an awareness of it while not fearing what I find and taking hold of it so that it can be manipulated? Ne aux. These values can change at any time based on new information attained. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I believe that while we are all the same at the core, all born from the same star stuff, we each have something that distinguishes us from each other because we have unique genetic makeups, neural patterns, and environmental contexts. While there is no one else exactly like me, I am likely not much different than most who share my traits. I like to think that the way I think sets me apart from other people; my ability to scan my surroundings, pick up random bits of information that somehow come together to form a beautiful mosaic. Ti-Ne. My ability to problem solve comes from this mosaic, the ability to pick apart the pieces and assess a novel situation, to create a multitude of solutions. The pieces of the mosaic can also be accessed at random, to make various associations from the current context. Ti-Ne. I also think that my ability to reason and pull apart logical fallacies sets me apart, my mind working quickly and efficiently to analyze and correct. Ti dom.

I wouldn't change anything about my personality because if I did so, it would change who I am and I am pretty happy with that. I would like to be less anxious and depressed though, because that would optimize my wellbeing and quality of life.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I'm usually aware of the gut feelings but most often I have not been able to follow them. I will get a sense that something needs to be done or something is going to happen, but I override that feeling and do what I think makes the most sense at the time. Ti dom. These feelings are most often triggered during novel situations and when I have to problem solve. Ti, Ne, but Ti dom.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Activities that energize me are hiking and being in nature, debating, researching a topic of interest, witty commentaries with others, analyzing and joking about something absurd, any activity that allows me to think deeply about something. Ti-Ne.

Activities that drain me are engaging in small talk with uninteresting people, long detailed conversations about trivial matters, routine tasks, detail work, (intuitive) highly stimulating activities such as those that engage the senses to the extreme, (PoLR Se) and having to socialize for too long. Introvert. I am drained by these activities likely because they require activation of underused cognitive functions. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I am usually reserved and rather private and prefer to keep much of myself hidden. Most of the time, I don't intentionally hide information about myself from others, I just don't think to share it. I think about a lot of things that I will likely never share with anyone, and I have a highly active mental life. I share with others what will contribute to the conversation and/or what I think is necessary to share. I have difficult articulating my thoughts because they are symbolic and visual in nature, and convoluted by my own impressions. I also like to protect myself from others so as to not be overwhelmed, and to conserve energy because it is difficult enough to form my thoughts into speech. Ti-Ne, introvert.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

@bb Thanks! This was really helpful! I've always thought that I was introverted but so many people have tried to tell me I'm extroverted. I am also enneagram 7 which is often described as extroverted so I've been told I'm probably an ENFP but that didn't feel right. I have always fit well with the INFP descriptions, just not the stereotypes. 

That's one of my favorite paintings of mine. When I was going through that rough season I had a crazy, manipulative roommate so I avoided home like the plague. I'd go to the closest cafe in walking distance and paint every day. That went on for about 3 months, so I've got quite a collection of paintings now. Maybe I'll post a thread of them sometime.


----------



## Harleah (Apr 8, 2017)

bb said:


> @*Leahbee* I see you're typed as an INFJ. Are you an introvert? From this questionnaire it seems to me that you may be an ENFJ as I see more Fe than I do Ni. I don't know what you mean by "too much external stimuli", as I do not know if you're referring to winding down in general, or if you said it to describe a preference for introversion.
> 
> I took a passage from your other post, it seems to represent ENFJ more than it does an INFJ, but I might have taken it out of context:
> All i want is to have a bit of a laugh and just genuinely _live _in the moment. Dom Fe, Tert Se. Who wants to be lost in their mind contemplating the _great mysteries of the universe _for too long? It gets tiresome, and not to mention boring. Aux Ni, but do they really get bored of it? :O I have not heard so!
> ...


This is very interesting! I am most definitely an introvert so it's nice to be thought of as an ENFJ .


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi!

Things are getting busy here so I'll reply to those who have posted before _this_ post. I don't think I'd be able to get around to any new posts anytime soon.

@*Leahbee* That was good! I read your previous post! I'm glad it helped you discover a little more! Pretty interesting.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*SonicRainforest* INFP

Why yes, I would love that! Do you just enjoy typing others? Thank you!  Pretty much.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nothing in particular. Female, in my thirties. I'm bored, kind of in a wanderlusty grass-is-greener state of mind. Fi/Te axis

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33541892663/in/explore-2017-04-30/

This image is of a meadow of dandelion wishes at dawn. The first thing that came to mind was a general dreamlike vibe. First, because the lighting and focus makes me feel (Fi dom) as if it were a daydream, aware of the surroundings vaguely, but more focused on the daydreams within the imagination and the impact that the setting has on mood, (Fi dom, Ne aux; INFP) as opposed to being tuned in to the fine details of the surroundings. If I consider the symbolism of dandelion wishes, this has so much possibility as a "field of dreams". True xD Since only one of the wishes is in focus, it seems that that represents present day hopes and dreams. The other many wishes that are not focused upon could represent past dreams and future dreams that are with us, but not our primary focus in the present day. Ne. Again, an overall dreamlike quality about the image.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Since this is my favorite artist, I will be bummed. However, I probably had a bit of anticipatory anxiety surrounding the event and would welcome the distraction, honestly. Ne. My primary concern would be to maintain my good mood and not let the situation bring me down. Fi dom. I would suggest many possible ways to proceed, but ultimately hope someone else will make the call on how to proceed. Inf Te. I would be looking on the brightside, as always.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Honestly, I would be eager to get home and get comfy in sweats and relax after an eventful night. However, I'd probably battle with myself internally for a moment knowing that I would regret missing out on an opportunity. Fi-Ne. I guess it would come down to which of those feelings were stronger, or I'd make someone else decide for me. Maybe inf Te.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I would probably be dissappointed internally, and would calmly counter with the opposing perspective and gently bring them to a more neutral viewpoint. Fi-Ne. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I would lose respect and try to remove myself from the situation and avoid future interactions with these people. In the moment, I would use the same tactic as in #4 to bring them around. If I needed to step in to protect a victim, I think I would, but otherwise I'd prefer to bring them around and/or detach myself from further association with these people. Can indicate Fi dom.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

The Freedom to make my own choices. Hints to Fi dom. Happiness, Serenity, Kindness, Passion, Philosophy, Individuality, Authenticity, Change/Variety, Love, an Open Mind. Fi-Ne. These have always been my values to some degree, but I was more turbulent and immature with my values in my younger years. Now, I am accepting, protecting and owning my personal values. Fi dom.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I feel like my personality is quite different. I feel more sensitive and as though my heart speaks a different language than most people I come across. I have a tendency to feel misunderstood. Like I am standing on a mountain top revealing my soul to the world, and people hear and see me, but choose to change their perception of me to something more acceptable - just this average gal, because that's easier for them to appreciate than it is to learn another's personal qualities. Fi dom. In reality, I am not screaming from the mountain top - my soul is, (Fi dom) but my exterior is more contained and I am not revealing as much of my soul as I think I am. I think that, in a way, my individual experiences, flaws, emotions .. it all makes me understand the human experience well enough to know that I am not all that different from other humans, and we all probably feel misunderstood and invisible deep down. Yeah  But I still feel that many don't see that in me, which is painful at times. I crave that feeling of exposing all of myself to another person and receiving all of them in return, but it also terrifies me. Fi dom. I think I actually avoid the thing that I want the most. I suppose I'd change that - I'd have an exterior that is transparent so that the world can actually see me. But I wouldn't change me, I've spent my whole life becoming me, I wouldn't want to give up on me 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I follow them. But I find that a lot of my hunches are more like a soul desire that I feel is being confirmed through an opportunity presenting itself. When these opportunities arise, it's just meant to be, it thrills me and suddenly I feel like my whole body and soul needs to follow through with this. Fi-Ne. This is what I always thought was a gut feeling, but honestly, I'm learning to realize this is impulsiveness and spontaneity - chasing the next new possibility or opportunity. Ne. Of course, it only happens if the opportunity is in line with my interests and values and things I've been pondering and wishing for, but so many exciting things are! Fi dom, Ne aux. I really hate to miss out, and so many gut feelings are along the lines of "my gut tells me that I would be disappointed if I didn't reach out and grab this opportunity that is right in front of me. Clearly the universe is trying to tell me something - I need to listen." Fi-Ne.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A: Hiking and observing nature. I feel so renewed, refreshed and free. Like I'm on a natural high, or like I'm experiencing freedom for the first time (freedom from the cage of daily obligation).

B: Social obligation to mingle, daily repetitive obligations, expectations from others to be consistent, minute details. It feels, again, like a prison with the walls closing in. I feel lonely and empty after too much focus in these areas, and emptiness is not a feeling I enjoy. Ne > Si.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why

I don't intentionally repress anything. It just happens . I really want to be more visible because it's taken so much introspection and growth and emotion to become me and I want to share it and hopefully do some good in the world someday instead of just pouring all my cares into a journal or artwork that no one sees. Fi dom.

Annnyway. Thanks again BB for the offer to type people here! Thanks for your response and thanks for waiting!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

bb said:


> @*SonicRainforest* INFP
> 
> Thanks for your response and thanks for waiting!


Awesome, thanks so much, this is incredibly helpful, and you did a great job. You didn't have me waiting long at all!


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I have GAD and OCD but neither would influence by answers and I'm on no medication for either.
I'm female, 17, and in a moment of change in my life graduating from high school in a month and going to college.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*








First thing my eyes went to was the backdrop, noticing the colors and piecing together that it was a woodsy background and recognizing that I enjoy the "woodsy" aesthetic immensely. Then my eyes went to the white in the middle, and then recognizing it was a dog. I then looked at the style of the dog (notably the pointer ears), compared it to other dogs and what breeds I tend to find more pleasing to look at. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

(1) We are gonna be late. (2) Are we going to be late? (3) Nevermind why am I thinking about the band, how are we gonna fix our car? (4) Will we still be able to go? (5) Wait, do we have food? Water? Is there a bathroom? Where am I gonna go to the bathroom? Do we have money? Should we call someone? ... etc and it just cycles and gets further into panic until slowly problems get fixed or one of my friends calms me

Outwardly I'm pacing and fidgeting saying all my thoughts out-loud until someone tells me to shut up.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

If I'm not exhausted, I go. If I'm exhausted, I complain in my head and then try piece together an argument of why its logically a bad idea, and if my friends don't agree, then I complain out-loud.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

My friends and I all know each other's beliefs and they're relatively similar - different but similar. I'd just engage civilly and have an intelligent discussion about it or if it was offhand probably not say anything at all.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

If I felt someone was in danger because of it or in an uncomfortable scenario that might turn bad, I'd step in, otherwise, no.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

_Self-studied intelligence_ - I see people who are good at taking tests or working the school system but when it comes to having an intelligent conversation or even a conversation about the topic outside of what is taught in class, they can't hold it. Thus, finding a passion in subject(s) and doing research increases my level of competence, ability to debate, and more comfortably be able to have intelligent conversations. 

_Tradition_ - I find appeal in dressing more formally, nuclear families, traditional masculine and feminine roles in relationships (I personally like to take the masculine role and am attracted to women whom are more feminine), more tight-nit communities, etc.

_Loyalty and Close Relationships_ - I see a lot of people on technology when they're with friends or family and it bothers me, when I'm with someone I want to be with that person, not on my phone. Doing things and having experiences with people is how I form my closer bonds. For example, I'd feel closer with a friend who I go out exploring with: going to abandoned places, going on catwalks, into the woods, etc with then someone who I hang at their house and see movies with. I also prefer to have a group of close friends (2-3) I hang out with all the time then a wide variety of friends I do things with once in a while or mundane things with like study groups or watching TV.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I often hold the more controversial opinions and am not afraid to say them. I'm also very dynamic and hard to place personality wise - I try all the time to educate myself and grow personally.

If I could change one thing it would be my quick temper. I much rather be able to be calm.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I get them most often about if someones going to be a "bad egg" per say. I usually call out if I and or my friend's are gonna find out that someone is weird or "out there". They're most often triggered by the person's mannerisms, how they speak, and what they're inclined to speak about in terms of what they initiate conversation about what do they present if a conversation is not presented to them.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Energize me most: exploring outside with close friends (small crowd) and doing something active like exercise or being busy going places

Drain me: being disengaged or bored, sitting around the house, being in large crowds of people I don't know and or don't like.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I tend to be very guarded emotionally and only show my emotional side to a select few people. A lot of times what I think about myself personally I don't share as easily as what I might think about a thing, an idea, or belief. I do this because it takes me a while to be comfortable enough with someone in which I find it appropriate and trust them.


----------



## stardustangel (Apr 12, 2017)

@bb

Thank you so much! I struggled between INFP and ENFP since I'm such a hermit.


----------



## MaPlayz (Mar 1, 2017)

*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I’m 27 and male. I do suffer from social anxiety under specific circumstances. I’m not taking medication for it though. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
I can't post a link because I don't have 15 posts yet. But I'ma try to explain the picture it as best as I can  I took it from the link you provided. There's many pics to choose from and I chose a pic with a bird sitting on a waterfall.

The picture shows a bird that is sitting right at the cusp of a waterfall. The bird isn’t sitting on a little stone on top of the waterfall, watching the water fall down ferociously; neither is it sitting at the bottom looking up to the water falling down. It is, in fact, sitting right at the cusp – to the left, the water flowing; to the right, the water falling down. One could think that the tiny little bird will be washed away by the waves at any given moment. Instead, the little thing is just chilling out where it wants to, totally unimpressed by the elements. I love this picture because it represents a fearlessness to me, sending a message like “I don’t care what I’m supposed to do, I do what I want. And if the damn thing wants to wash me down and actually does happen to catch me, I’ll just spread my wings and fly. Now STFU and let me watch the sunset.” The seemingly overwhelming external influences this tiny bird is exposed to don’t influence her thoughts or her behavior; it’s a karate-kid, “mind over matter” attitude – “no matter the risk, I do what I want,” which is an attitude I very much admire and sometimes wish I could follow and live by 100% of the time myself.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

INWARD - It totally depends on the situation, or in this case the artist. 
If it was MY favorite artist, my initial inward reaction would probably be, “Seriously?! We don’t have time for this. If we’re gonna miss the concert, I’ll be really pissed. I’ve been looking forward to this for such a long time – Of course this has to happen… so and so probably didn’t get their car fixed when it was due for a check-up/service 6 months ago/why couldn’t we have taken Uber which is what I suggested all along.” 
If it was someone else playing (aside from my 2-3 favorite artists,) my inward reaction would be, “What now… of course something has to happen lol. Things just can’t go smoothly ever for me and my friends, can they?!” and I’d probably have a knowing, sarcastic grin on my face.

OUTWARD - My outward reaction would be, “Ugh.. what now?!” Unless it was my favorite artist that I’m a die-hard fan of, I’d probably make my being annoyed heard in a more light-hearted way. I’d complain in a “Why do things always happen to us?” type voice rather than using an accusatory tone. I probably would complain to make light of the situation and actually prevent a fight by sort of ridiculing the situation. But I would probably tease my friend (especially if she forgot to get something fixed etc.) for a while about it and kind of laugh at the whole thing.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
We’ll go and check it out. If it’s fun, we’ll stay, if not we can always leave. There’s no harm in seeing what the after party is like? Also, the whole “I won’t drink so I can drive” thing isn’t going to be necessary. If he decides he wants to drink after all, in case the party turns out great, we’ll take a cab/Uber home and pick up the car tomorrow. I want to have fun and don’t want someone to feel obligated to stay sober just for the sake of making up for what happened earlier.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Depends ENTIRELY on what it is. I’m never shy with my opinions around friends (and I mean good friends, not acquaintances.) Having said that, it will entirely depend on how intoxicated the person making the claim is, how obnoxious it is, what it’s regarding and whether I actually feel the need or even have the energy to get into it. If it’s a grand life matter, i.e. how we should run the country/save the economy etc., I’ll probably just let it go and quietly roll my eyes in the back of the car. It’s too late in the night and the discussion topic is too big to fully cover it on a car ride home – I will however certainly bring it back up some other time. If it’s something silly, i.e. saying “I hate this song” while I love it, I’ll get into it. I won’t be upset but I’ll state my opinion and see where the conversation goes. If necessary, I’ll try to convince my friend of my opinion; if not and I don’t care, I’ll let it be and turn up the music lol.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I can’t give a pro-forma answer to that, there’s about 600 million different scenarios with different possible outcomes. To generalize my approach a bit here for the sake of answering the question:
EXPERIENCES: I’m always open to new experiences and if something is new to me, I usually love to have a go at it and try it. I’m generally pretty open to new things/suggestions and even enjoy the novelty of a new activity – i.e. I’ll try (almost) everything once. Just a couple weeks ago my friend wanted me to go cross-country skiing with her. In my head I was like, “That sounds lame.” But then I tried it and actually really enjoyed our afternoon together. So, it’s really all about trying things out and figuring out whether you like something or not.
BELIEFS: Depends. I’m open to new information, discussion and I’m not someone who won’t hear out and discuss a different argument, even if it opposes my view. In general, I hate this whole overly PC attitude, we as a society have fallen into. People these days love to label others; The moment a certain phrase (that is not in accordance with their views) is uttered, they label them anti-feminists, racists, homophobes etc. Rest assured, I’ll ferociously defend my point of view (equal rights for everyone etc.) but I’m not gonna delete someone off my FB because they’re Republican. There’s always another angle to look at things from and how are you supposed to learn when all you do is focus on the things you already know?! 
HABITS – I go to bed late, have a couple of glasses of wine a day, am usually 5-30 minutes late to everything but work, listen to trashy pop music in my car – if you can’t deal with that, too bad LOL


6*. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Family/Friends/Loyalty – Family and friends always have and always will come first with me. I don’t care too much about other people but I have unconditional love and am extremely loyal to my family and everyone who makes it into my inner circle. I’m easy to be friends with, but the truth is, most people don’t mean much to me until I’ve had time to build a great friendship with them. Once that happens (and I would say I have about 10 of them on two continents,) I will virtually do anything in my power to be there for them, help them etc.
Adventure/Discovery/Exploration/Variety – I love when someone is excited to go out and try something new, go on an adventure, explore a new place or part of the world. We only have one life to live – there’s so much to see and experience, sometimes it gives me anxiety to think about how I’m gonna fit it all in. The other day I was sick and told my friend, “I hope I don’t die; I have a trip to Vietnam coming up.” It irks me when people have no interest in experiencing everything the world and life in general have to offer – like, WTF u here for then?!
Excitement/Enthusiasm/Optimism/Hopefulness/Wonder – I love people that get excited or enthusiastic about things. Even if I’m not interested in something, it’s fascinating (and sometimes funny lol) to hear someone be so stoked about an upcoming event, a future job etc. I don’t understand these people that live in this dreadful existence, complaining every day about how awful and unfair everything is – biggest turn off. If you don’t like it, shut up and go change it. End of story.
Love/Passion: I want that person that I can spend the rest of my life with. I’m not sure I believe in soulmates, but I do believe in finding a great love one day – if you build it, they will come. When I’m ready, it will all fall into place. Also, passion and sex – essential.
Achievement/Devotion/Dedication/Strength – Have a goal and work towards it. It won’t always happen; things don’t always work out but that’s ok. I’ve fallen down plenty of times. But you gotta pick yourself up and move on with it. Last year I couldn’t renew my work visa and had to leave the country I lived in for 8 years. I had to leave my new life, all my new friends, my job – everything – behind and go back home. I was depressed etc. But with time, I got back up and started working toward going back at some point. Never give up.
Integrity/Sincerity – I don’t care what you tell me, I believe it when I see it. Everybody makes mistakes, I’m realistic about that. In relationships, stuff happens- sometimes people make mistakes and cheat. It’s not easy, but I’m the type of person, I’m pretty much able to forgive everything as long as you’re straight up and honest about it. The moment I sense you’re not sincere or honest or have the integrity I expect – you’re done and there’s no way coming back from that.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? *
I would say I often surprise people with exhibiting qualities from polar opposite directions. For instance, I’m rather disorganized, clumsy, lose things, forget things, am often late and run against glass doors. But then I turn around and I’ll host a gourmet 6 six course dinner party for 15 people without breaking a sweat. 
Also, people tell me I’m very creative and if there’s someone that will get everyone together, plan an event or, more generally, find something fun to do, it will be me. And they’re usually right lol.

*b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?*
I am extremely hard on myself a lot of times and the self doubts and lack of confidence I derive from that really bothers me. I would say I’ve accomplished quite a lot in my life so far, but I’m never satisfied. There’s always more and if I don’t get there, I’ll beat myself up over it more than anyone would ever believe. I know that no one can do it all, and I will gladly tell that to every single one of my friends that beat themselves up over failing at something. But when it comes to myself, even though I know it’s wrong, I’ll be like “You loser, you’re so bad at this. How embarrassing for you that you can’t even accomplish this/that. No wonder you’re not where you want to be in life and if you keep this up, you’ll never get there.” Also, deep down, I often feel like I’m never enough. I haven’t quite found peace and that’s something I definitely need to work on. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I usually trust them and they almost always tend to be right. I instantly get a vibe from people when I first meet them (within the first five minutes of talking to them or so.) If that vibe strikes me as fake/flakey/insincere etc., I distance myself, even if they haven’t really given me real-life cause. I’ve also told many of my friends, “he’s bad news, don’t date him” or “she looks sketchy, stay away from her” and to be honest, so far I’ve always been right in the “analyzing people” department. 
The one time my hunches are wrong is when I get anxious. I do have social anxiety, sometimes quite a lot of it actually, and I’ll come up with the dumbest things that I know not to be true in my head but I can’t help shake them. For instance, I’ll be in line at the grocery store and someone looks at me. Immediately my head goes spinning and I’ll get the feeling that they’re judging me, making fun of me, have found something off about me – which, I assume, is hardly ever the case. And the odd thing is, when the anxiety goes away, I wouldn’t even care if they did ridicule me. But in that moment it can be the most horrible feeling in the whole world.

*9. a) What activities energize you most?*
1 – Travelling 
I love to travel; experiencing new cultures, visit old-world sites, try their foods, learn local languages. Nothing energizes me more than going a trip – whether it’s far away or just a couple hours up north, I just enjoy getting out and experience something new. 
2 - Driving and blasting music in my car
This is an odd one but one of my happiest memories and my favorite things to do is to drive my car and turn up the music as loud as possible and just get lost in it. I forget everything around me, just focus on the road, the music and the moment. It’s awesome and one of my favorite ways to decompress.
3 – Cooking
It’s probably single-handedly my biggest passion aside from travelling. I could stand there for 10 hours to make a cake that no one has ever heard of and have a blast doing it. I enjoy experimenting with different recipes, learn about different flavor profiles and ultimately taste the food and invite my family/friends to come eat with me. When I watch Master Chef or Anthony Bourdain, I get so energized and antsy, I usually head straight to the five nearest grocery stores and spend half my take-home pay for ingredients I feel like I just have to have. I could cook and talk about cooking for days.

*b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Boredom. Routine. Pessimists.
If you asked me about my idea of hell, I’d probably say something like, “being locked in a room with a single, mindless task I have to repeat over and over again while listening to someone whine and bitch about how absolutely awful life is.” 
ROUTINE - I could never have a job where I have to do the same thing over and over and over again. Get up at 6, go to work, work 9-5, make dinner, watch TV, have 5 minutes of mindless sex, then go to bed and repeat. I’d rather end it to be honest. Job-wise, I need something that keeps me on my toes, that will require for me to think critically and continuously reassess situations. I love project work – you delve into the subject matter, get to the bottom of it, solve the problem, close the file and move on to the next problem.
BOREDOM – I’m like a dog sometimes. If you lock me up in my apartment and I have nothing to focus on and no way to let out my excess energy, you may find yourself coming home to, well, the biggest mess you’ve seen. Of course, I won’t rip apart pillows or bite into cables lol. But I may very well try a recipe that requires putting something on fire, smoking something else while dumping it in liquid nitrogen. So, yeah, I’m not very good at being bored. The good news is – unless it’s a super unusual circumstance, I always find something fun and new to experience and do.
PESSIMISTS – Can’t stand them. You got one life – live and appreciate it, instead of constantly looking on the dark side.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I don’t like sharing my insecurities with people. I don’t really want them to know how hard of a toll social anxiety can take on me, how I feel like I’m not enough a lot, how hurt I can feel by certain things people said that may seem very minor to others. I don’t know why – most likely because I want my friends and family to see me as strong, confident and sometimes even perfect rather than weak and insecure. More than anything, I want them to be proud and by admitting to having social anxiety etc., I sometimes feel like that would take away from the image that I’ve painted that is accurate probably 85% of the time. The other 15% I’d rather keep to myself, even if it might help me to move forward and talk about those types of things.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I started a new thread with the questionnaire.

I think you typed me with the same questionnaire when I signed up in December, but I wasn't really sure what you meant by "recently". If "recently" includes December feel free to ignore this.  

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1059058-can-i-try-again.html


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

mp2 said:


> I started a new thread with the questionnaire.
> 
> I think you typed me with the same questionnaire when I signed up in December, but I wasn't really sure what you meant by "recently". If "recently" includes December feel free to ignore this.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1059058-can-i-try-again.html


That's okay. I read your new questionnaire already. I actually saw Ni this time.  Only once if I remember correctly. You are still an INFJ to me. That has always been my opinion of you (whenever I come across your posts). I'll give you feedback for your new answers later. I still have others I haven't got back to. And too busy right now.  Wish I didn't have to keep you guys waiting.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@LittleDreamer
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*No, not that I know of. I'm a female student who is going through changes in both my inner (identity development stuff) and outer (school, life) worlds. While they are somewhat unsettling changes, they aren't enough to affect my answers, at least I dont think so.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/solidstate10/33965013270/in/explore-2017-04-30/
It's breathtaking and awe-inspiring. It kinda makes me think of romanticism or transcendentalism because of the focus on the beauty and serenity of nature. And there's also maybe the idea of using nature to find oneself in life... sorta like where Im at right now. I wonder what it'd be like to lay under the stars like that and gaze up at such a beautiful nighttime sky... Fi dom, Ne aux; INFP. x]

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Haha I wouldn't even get myself into that situation in the first place. But my initial thoughts would probably be to panic and think: why do I do things like this? I should've known better. Stupid car. What if I can't trust these people? There's a car passing by, what if we try to get the driver to stop and help? But what if he turns out to be some sort of serial killer or something? Should we just hide?? Fi-Ne. My outward reaction would kinda depend on how I feel and who is around me. I'd probably ask to see if the people Im with know anything about cars because I sure dont. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*I'd be a little scared and feel uncomfortable inside. They wouldn't say they wouldn't drink unless there was drinking involved and I wouldn't want to be in a party like that. I'd tell them I don't really want to go and ask if they could drop me off at home before going to the party but I'd feel kinda bad.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I'd be internally offended haha but I don't know if I would outwardly stick to my guns or try and keep the peace. It depends on how close of a friend this person is.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Really uncomfortable, maybe a little sick. I'd feel ten times worse if I didn't do anything to stand up against it because that would mean Im nothing but a hypocrite. But I think I might be too scared to stand up....

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*I'm not too sure I have set values until I stumble across it. I don't sit there and think "I value..." theyre subconsciously there and I dont notice it until I feel bad for doing/seeing something against it. But here are some I generally abide by:
-truth, being truthful just prevents a lot of problems. I learned this through experience. Maybe it can change based on certain situations like maybe if its honesty vs. kindness with someone but even then honesty is important, I mean if it's there and it's true... why go against it unless absolutely necessary?
-empathy, we need to try and understand where others are coming from. I used to be bad at this when I was little until it occurred to me that I had actually hurt someone and then I decided I need to start seeing where others come from and I haven't sturggled with it too much since. I don't know how this can change... Im kinda set on it in a way.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) I don't know I guess. I used to think I was the only one really alive and different but I've come to learn Im not just like everyone else does too. I sometimes feel like I'm "more aware" than other people but I don't know if that's true or if it's me trying to be elitist. 
B) I wish I wasn't so uncertain. I hardly ever know what I should do and it causes a lot of problems when it comes to Making decisions or stuff. < Can't assign any functions as I don't know what weighs on your mind when you don't know what to do. And I'm really sensitive which doesn't help either since I feel like others have to walk on eggshells around me. Fi dom.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I analyze it but not like "why do I feel this way" but more like I must explore it. That fits in with Fi-Ne. I've lately suppressed gut feelings a lot. When there's an issue going on or some sort of social problem (like with a friend or something) then my hunches and feelings intensify a lot but I feel like they're wrong or get me into more trouble so I've recently just come to ask my more level-headed friends for a different perspective. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*A) Art! Or creative writing! I like ideas I like getting to brainstorm and then the storm turns into a tornado and if picks up everything and throws everything around and I can never narrow things down. But it energizes me even if it isn't exactly helpful. Ne.
B) Activites that drain me would include testing. Taking exams feels like the life is being sucked outa me. I don't know why. I just feel tired and dead afterwards because there is no enjoyment in it. It feels like Im being used in a way like a lifeless machine. Oh and I also find amusement parks draining. I just want to go home after a while and get away from everything (the noise, the people, etc.) Maybe it's a PoLR Se thing (wild guess). 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why
*I see my flaws and I know them so I used to repress them because no one ever understood and if they did, they wouldn't be able to accept me for it. Fi dom. I know Im not really smart but I try to mask that by working harder to learn certain subjects. It makes me feel kinda sad when I think about the disparity between how I see myself and how others see me and I wonder if Im ever lying to them by trying to show an ideal side of myself. 


Sorry if this was long and there's no rush to read it asap. thanks Hey, it was good, I didn't find it long. I enjoyed reading your response.  Thanks for waiting. Sorry if it seems as though my response is short, it's not intentional, I just can't find places to put functions!... besides saying F over T here and there.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

@bb
Thank you, I really appreciate it! it gives me some certainty over my type.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*Skittles Berry Punch*

Hi, again (since you posted on my thread. Thank you for that, by the way..even if it wasn't a selfless act, lol.) Yw  I guess I am doubting it a bit, but that could be more as a result of me not understanding the various types of ISFPs there are when you take Enneagram into consideration and perhaps also the different ways functions can represent themselves, etc. Ah, I don't know about Enneagram so I'm not sure how it's taken into account. I'm still debating on whether or not I use Ne, and whether or not I lead with Ne or Se versus Fi. But for all I really know, I'm an ENFJ or ISTP or whatever else..I have no fucking idea half the time. Your writing is already showing me an Fi/Te axis.

If after typing me -- if you decide to try and type me again -- you believe I'm an introvert, then so be it. At this point I'm just looking for as many opinions as possible. Ok. I figure my responses to the questions might have changed since then, also, 'cuz you know...time.  Yeah, totally understandable if you decide to stop haha. I just get annoyed when people don't even bother to tell you they're done with it. They ask people to fill out all this stuff so they can seemingly just ignore it. Well I still remember posts that I've said I'd reply to but haven't replied to, even when those people don't come to the forum anymore. xD So that's how much that plays on my mind.

I'll post my responses in a bit, just wanted to acknowledge your reply so as not to be r00d. xD Thanks. I wouldn't have found it rude though.*


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I'm almost always kinda stressed, honestly. But I'm in a pretty good mood atm. <3

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

So I tried to find that one with the bird and then got lazy. I found this one of the strawberry milk instead and I liked it so that's what I'm using

View attachment 671338


Honestly I just noticed how pretty it was, and elegant. Then I thought about how sweet it'd be. I'm very attracted to junk food when it's also nice to look at. Fi-Se. 


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I wouldn't be angry. I might even wanna get out of the car and explore because I like visiting places with a spooky aesthetic quality to them. It helps that I don't really care about where I'm going as long as I'm with friends, period. Se.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I'd probably be too tired afterwards, but go for their sake, unless I somehow found another ride back home. The last thing I would do is complain and demand we do something else, so as not to bring anyone down. Also I might care less about my being tired if I knew everyone there (if I'm being totally honest here, I actually might stick around in that case in hopes of eventually hooking up that night with one of my fwbs. Sex is one thing I find I'm never really too tried for.) Social interaction doesn't wear me out much unless I'm having to meet a bunch of new people, because of my anxiety and how much I'd have to try and fight it. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inwardly I'd probably instantly think they were being ridiculous, (This sounds like Fi dom because you instantly thought it, along with the fact that you didn't tell me why. Fe would have talked about how others feel, T would have mentioned a reason) followed by me thinking something like 'Hm, but maybe I shouldn't be so closedminded (This sounds like Fi judgement on yourself.) since maybe they have a point because of this and this and that.' This part seems like Se to me because "this and this and that", is ironically quite specific. Ne would probably just mention "perspective". On the outside I'd probably just stay quiet. I hate debating. If they were speaking to me, I'd find some truth in what they're saying and respond with that, just to keep the peace. Inf Te.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Like Trump being president? I wouldn't actively do anything, because I don't usually give a shit about what happens in the world. I kind of view social issues as more of a test of my patience, rather than something I need to fight against. But if there was a march or something, I'd probably participate if only so I can get that sense of really being united with others. I once marched in a Slut Walk (women marching whilst wearing next to nothing to prove the point that rape isn't a woman's fault no matter how she's dressed,) and yes I do believe that it's never a woman's fault, but the actual reason I participated in the march was because I wanted to feel a part of something with so many other human beings.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I guess there are really only 3 things I value, and that is treating others with respect, freedom, and feeling secure in some fashion. Treating others with respect is important to me because I like to feel good, and I think loving one another is a huge part of that. I try to present myself as unique aesthetically so I can be an example of someone who deserves respect no matter how "crazy" I look, as long as I'm not hurting anyone. Fi doms tend to do this but they have their own reasons. That also ties into freedom; I want to be free to live the sort of life I desire without anyone telling me what I can and can't do, since I'm not interfering with anyone else's freedom. As stated, I struggle with anxiety. And I feel like anxiety comes from the belief that who we are isn't good enough. So I believe that once people know they're worthy of acceptance no matter how they choose to live their life, anxiety will hopefully have a better chance of disappearing completely. Your topics are quite grounded. Se. You're also talking about feelings. Fi.

And when I say security is important to me, it's just another element of happiness (and in the end, all I want to be is happy.) Even though a big part of me believes it's impossible to have this, I dream of having something and someone in this ever-changing world I can always count on. Grounded again. When I don't have that, I just feel lost. I have a habit of fearing that I'll lose the things that make me happiest; something that keeps me from living in the moment.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*

A) I'm of the belief that we are all different, and so there is nothing that would make me more or less unique than anyone else. I can't answer this question.

B) I'd get rid of how harshly my feelings are impacted by negative experiences. Fi dom. What I go through when I'm depressed has threatened to basically destroy me many times. I just wish I could have a more logical perspective of things sometimes and be more emotionally detached. Fi dom.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

It's hard for me to tell when my gut feelings/hunches are brought on more by my anxiousness or something worth trusting. So I honestly ignore them a lot of the time, or at least try to. They're probably brought out the most for me in matters of the heart, when I worry whether or not someone is truly loyal to me. Fi dom. This also shows that you're not an "intuitive" (S>N).

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

A) 
-Dancing/music (especially rock. Metal tends to give me a huge boost.)
-Sex (having sex while listening to metal is a whole other experience. Can't lie, I love it more than many things.)
-Exercise. I love to go on long walks. 
-Talking about social issues. I'm pretty great at understanding on a grand scale what needs to be done, but shit at finding ways to execute those ideas. Inf Te. Again, the subjects you choose to talk about are very reality based (too lazy to expand on this). Se.
-Conversations about any potential underlying factors of any subject matter, ever. I love making connections with people this way and am always SUPER excited when I meet a kindred spirit. Sounds like aux Se, tert Ni.

B) 
-Sitting around doing nothing. That wouldn't be too good for Se.  It scares me because my thoughts can become closeted and dark very quickly, which tends to leave me depressed.

I'm also not a fan of not having anything to do when I'm with other people, and just talking unless we're discussing a subject that can apply to life in general and isn't so personal (like sociology, ethics, theology, so forth). *Fi dom, Se aux.* I hate talking about myself because it often leads to me getting unnecessarily emotional. Fi dom. And I don't like to become emotional unless it leads to me coming to some great revelation about life. In other words, I don't like to feel just to feel for the same reason some people don't like to go to therapy; when all their emotions are out in the open and they don't have a coping mechanism, it's terrifying. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

Hm..I think it's fair to say I'm actually a pretty judgmental person, honestly. My own way of thinking can be pretty black and white, but I repress it because I think that's just my ignorance showing. I think it's important for me to constantly take in information so I can hopefully grow, versus dishing out harsh opinions all the time as if I know everything. In summation, there's a part of me that believes I know everything, and that's the part I repress. This is like your answer to Q4 so I'd reply the same way here.

ISFP.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

@bb Lol, honestly as I was writing that, I almost just wanted to be like "Wow, why is xSFP not obvious to me?" But there were little things still tripping me up somehow. And I'm glad to have a 2nd opinion on whether or not I lead with Fi or Se  Thanks a lot for doing that. I won't ask you again.


----------



## tokyomatcha (Apr 30, 2017)

I would be grateful if you could help! Link to my answers is here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...lf-infj-but-im-confused-now.html#post35720898


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

@bb

I'm curious, but would you mind explaining how you can tell people's functions by their writing style? How did you figure out I used Ti-Fe and also Ne in my writing earlier?


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Not really. I'm a male, 20s, kinda bummed out because I just finished an amazing TV show with a bittersweet ending lol.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore!** Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33654057263/in/explore-2017-05-05/

Very blue. Interesting positioning of the house, as we can't tell if the house is floating, or if it's in the sea. The picture makes it seem vague. Blue colours mute the image and make it seem lonelier, like it was taken at night amidst fog. The house was tall, kind of old-school looking. Honestly the picture is kind of bland, except for the colours, but very dreamy nonetheless.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

If it was my favourite artist, I would probably get worried but try to resolve the issue as soon as I could. There isn't really anything I could do but I would most likely be frustrated. But one problem at a time; I would try to call car services, see what's up, and try to get to the concert ASAP. Not much else you could do except wait.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don't go. I'll probably passively deny them like "Yeah... I don't really want to go." or I'd give them a vague "maybe". Or let's say I go just to open myself up a bit, I'd probably just be in the corner looking at my phone, feeling disconnected both physically and emotionally from everyone who is able to have a good time while I wish I was at home. This is what I feel most often around people.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

My inward reaction would be "Really? I'm curious to know you're reasoning behind this." I would question them on their beliefs to understand where they are trying to come from, and if it isn't sound, I will usually try to casually play the devil's advocate on purpose. Even when I agree I like to play Devil's advocate because it's fun to see things in other people's perspective. However there are some instances where beliefs are just so illogical and/or hypocritical I basically just dismiss them.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I wouldn't confront the issue directly because I don't involve myself in other people's affairs. When it comes to beliefs, if their beliefs are childish or ignorant, then I dismiss it usually with anger. Experiences, I usually state my own experiences to counteract their conflicting experiences. Weird habits might make me question it and give me a funny face, but that's about it, unless it affects me personally, then I would get mad. I hate it when other people's illogical habits affect me. 
*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

My most important value is myself. Taking care of myself emotionally and physically, staying strong and stoic, being calm and confident. Helping other people and being nice and polite; this one is important to me because I respect authority and adults around me, my ego never gets in the way unless you deliberately insult me, then my respect for you is lost and you become a non-human entity to me.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'm really quiet, sometimes shy, sometimes weird in my emotionlessness and my lack of commitments, ie. I constantly buy and either return items or sell them off. For example I'm really into watches, and I can barely keep a watch for a week without trying to sell it off because I get bored or deem "I don't need it.". I also have dropped out of college programs a lot.

If I could change one thing about myself, I would say I could change my motivations and my ability to stick with things until the end. I can never truly devote myself to one particular thing. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I often trust my gut but sometimes I go against myself and try to be logical, and do the opposite of what my gut says. Usually it's when I'm trying to either buy something, or if I want to try an activity that won't really benefit me. It always comes down to money.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Doing something meaningful and seeing the results of it energises me the most. Doing something with prolonged exposure that will yield vague outputs kills my motivation. 

Honestly, hanging out with my friends really drains me. Or being around any kind of extrovert for more than 2 hours. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why *

Maybe my opinions of others, or opinions on their actions or thoughts. I would say my friends would call me unopinionated; I'm the neutral one in my group of friends. They don't realise I don't put any thought into mundane things. I am often thinking and staring into space, but my mind is usually blank. I don't have much emotion in my voice, but most of it comes within me. Whenever I'm feeling sad or down, my friends just usually comment that I look tired. 

I have typed myself as an ISTP for the longest time, but you might determine I'm wrong.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

x]


----------



## Crimson (Apr 30, 2017)

What's My Type Questionnaire posted by Spades


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I am a female student. I am conflicted between two types (which will not be disclosed so that you typing will remain bipartisan), so my answers may be biased. I will try my best not to be biased. Also, I was raised by the ultimate problem solver (my father, an ENTJ), so I tend to be good at problem solving. Some of my responses may be short or bad because this is on a mobile device that is difficult to type on; therefore, my writing quality isn't as good as I would like it to be. Nevertheless, I am submitting it out of pure curiosity.


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.









The dog is running enthusiastically through the forest on a trail. At first glance, the dog resembled a wolf due to its disheveled appearance. The entire picture reminds me of adventure and exploration in its purest form. The forest itself is beautiful. It reminds me of the places my father and I have gone backpacking, but it is more developed and "civilized" if you will. I wonder what happened before and after this picture, and how the moment was captured exactly at the right time. Did the photographer use some sort of "bursting" method and take several pictures at a clip, hoping for the best? That seems tedious, but I guess it can prove to be effective. Did the dog receive a bath afterwards? It doesn't seem as dirty as it should be, considering they are out in the woods and the dog's fur is very close to white. Only his paws are really dirty, and they are really more wet than muddy. I wonder if the dog didn't have much chance to get dirty because the pair just arrived to the scene or if the area was simply not that muddy. Perhaps the photographer was cleaning the dog periodically for the sake of the picture, but keeping him just rugged enough to pass as playful. This may explain the wetness of his paws, but it is quite unlikely. The area doesn't seem very wet at all. It would be difficult to get wet and not muddy. The scene could have been staged by the photographer in order to get a good photograph. Or maybe I am misjudging the situation, and a photographer is just out playing with his dog and taking pictures. But can we really be sure that the dog is his? The image is titled Superdog, supposedly because of the pose of the dog. Is there more to this? Perhaps the dog is somewhat a "hero" in the photographer's life - his best friend. I could go on, but I doubt you're still reading so I'll stop for the sake of your sanity.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

It depends on what kind of people they are and our general surroundings. First, I would attempt to calm everyone down so that we can devise a plan. I would reassure everyone to be wary, but to keep together and not to panic. The only way any of this will work is if people are willing to shut up, listen, and work together. We do not know if it is a dangerous area or not, so I would ask if anyone has any means of defense, and would suggest that several people prepare to call 911 should anything happen. Then, I would come up with several potential solutions for the situation before choosing one that I think is the best. I would ask if anyone knows anything about cars. If so, I would request that they take a look at the car. Meanwhile, we can call a cab or some other form of transportation using somebody's phone along with a tow truck. Chances are, if this is close to a place where a concert is to be held, there will be access to satellite signals at the very least.


3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I don't want to go to the party. I hate parties, especially when they are with people I don't know. I don't stand for drinking or any other impractical, unhealthy part of the "party" culture, and I don't trust the driver not to drink. I don't want to go, so I will call a driver or some other form of transportation to drive me back if I can't convince him not to go, making sure I bring along anyone else who doesn't want to go.


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

If it is something academic, I will freely debate them on it. People often believe I am trying to start fights with them, but I enjoy healthy debate and consider it a friendly gesture. If I believe someone is wrong, I will try to the best of my ability to prove them wrong and to find the truth. If the subject is religious, I will internally believe them wrong, but I will not debate them because religion is not a debate that can be fought with objective facts.


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

First, I would try to determine if what I was experiencing was real or not in order to be absolutely sure that I was wrong. I might look for all the fallacies in the experience and try to justify it. Then, I would accordingly adjust my beliefs. I will freely admit I am wrong if I am proven wrong.


6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Some of my most important values include family, working hard, intelligence, honesty, honor, curiosity, cleverness, integrity, and friendship. I also believe in admitting when you are wrong. Many of these values come from being a Christian and from my family. I doubt that they would change. I hope this is how you wanted me to answer this question because I have no idea what kind of answer was expected.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) I am different from other people because I am extremely intelligent and eccentric. Many people consider me a bit weird, and I have always had trouble making friends. My personality tends to have layers. At first, I seem a bit overwhelming because I tend to speak in a way that shows my intelligence, but it only takes one or two conversations to discover that I act sweet and friendly. Underneath that, if I get stressed or impatient (I do this easily), I easily criticize people, and I tend to speak my mind. Luckily, many people consider this sarcasm and aren't offended by this. I am really a caring person, but I will not refrain from tearing you apart. People think I am cold on the inside because of this and because I rarely tend to show emotion, but really I consider fact to be very important. I also have an unquenchable thirst for knowledge that I constantly seek to fill.
b) I would change the fact that I tend to be a procrastinator. I am always the one to make a plan and a timetable in group projects, and I tend to keep people grounded and organized, but I tend to procrastinate sometimes and it bothers me. Other than that, I like my personality, including my tendency to be cold.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I will follow them if they are logical/make rational sense in the situation. Usually, my gut feelings are correct, so after an analysis of the hunch, I will probably believe it. The are most often triggered after a period of thought/research or after a period of rest. I am not sure if my answer is valid considering I am not entirely sure what you mean by a "hunch." A hunch concerning what?


9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Activities that energize me include learning new things, reading, thinking, solving problems, watching movies, researching different subjects, and planning for my future (I know that's nerdy but I've found myself doing this when I am bored)
b Activities that drain me most are loud social events, socializing in general, exercising, trying to be someone I'm not, talking to too many people at once, watching an emotional movie with no plot, and talking to irrational people.


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I try to repress my cold side so that I do not push people away, but it does not usually work. I don't really mind too much. I have trouble showing people my feelings because they are irrational and should not be used in any part of the decision process, so it is natural for me to repress my feelings. I try to be more open, but it usually does not work out if I am not making a conscious effort.


----------



## a crack in the sky (Dec 9, 2016)

I know I've already typed myself, but I'm really curious to see what someone else might type me as and why.  

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
	I’m 20 years old
	I have had minor periods of depression in the past
	I am prone to anxiety
	I have/have had low self-esteem 
	I have just come out of a short period of low mood (which lasted a few days)



*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

The picture I’m looking at has a bird holding a bug in its long orange beak. The bird either doesn’t look like it’s going to eat the bug, or it’s about to snap its beak shut on the bug, effectively killing it. The bug looks like it’s trying to escape, and I wouldn’t blame it for that. If I were it I wouldn’t want to be eaten by a bird either, even if the bird is only hungry. The bird isn’t actually doing anything to stop the bug from escaping… maybe it wants the bug to escape? Or maybe it’s preparing to feed the bug to its baby birds (if it’s a mama bird, that is). Well… hopefully the bug will escape from its predicament and the bird will find another little bug to eat.  


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I don’t go to band concerts, and I don’t care about them. Why would I bother to go to another town just to see a band/artist perform anyway? I can always listen to my favorite songs on YouTube. And besides, concerts are usually so painfully noisy, with people cheering and screaming, and I’d rather just listen to and enjoy the music. 

So… let’s get to the car breaking down in the middle of nowhere. I’d definitely be annoyed, and think, ‘Seriously?!’ After my initial reaction has passed, I’d start thinking about how we could get ourselves out of this predicament. I’d check my phone for a signal, and if I have one I might call for help. I’d definitely call or text my family to tell them what’s happened. I might even ask them if they have any advice about what to do about the car (because it never hurts to get other people’s opinions about things like that). 

Above all, I’d call RACV and wait for them to arrive. They can (hopefully) deal with the problem and fix the car.  There’ll probably be a big delay though, and we might be late arriving at the concert. 

If there isn’t any reception (though that’s pretty unlikely), I (well, we, I guess, since technically I’m with other people in this scenario), would try and get the car started by ourselves. I know nothing about cars, so I’d ask one of the other passengers or the driver if they can tinker with the car and find out what’s gone wrong with the engine. 

Overall, actually, once I get over my initial annoyance, I’d think of the car’s breakdown as a sort of adventure, and I couldn’t help but feel a bit exhilarated. I mean, it’s a change from the usual routine, and as long as there’s no long-lasting negative consequences then I’d think of it as something out-of-the-ordinary that happened to me and feel somewhat positively about it. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don’t trust the driver’s word. He might end up drinking anyway. Just in case, if I go to the party I will not consume any alcohol (which isn’t hard, since I don’t drink), and I will also try and get into contact with any other friends who are remaining sober who can drive me back home. Or I will find a friend who actually lives in this town and stay the night with them, so that I will be able to go back home in daylight (which I think is safer anyway). I will call my parents and tell them of my plans, because I still live with them and they’ll be worried if I don’t come back when they think I’ll come back. 

I wouldn’t want to go to the party anyway. I wouldn’t feel entirely comfortable there, and besides the concert would’ve drained me so much that I’d rather have some quiet time either alone or with someone else. I hate spending too much time in a noisy environment. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Outwardly, I would say nothing, because I don’t want to pick a fight (because I hate conflict) and they’re entitled to their own opinions. Really it would depend on what the friend said and how they said it. I would be annoyed (angry, even) if it seemed like that friend had made that claim in a malicious way, or if I sensed something I didn’t like in their tone of voice. But yeah, I wouldn’t say anything and would let the conversation move on. 


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I would go through a period of feeling very anxious and upset, before either accepting the new belief or discarding it. I would be upset at the thought of being wrong (I hate being proven wrong), though I’d eventually accept it if I actually am wrong in that instance. 


*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
	Honesty
	Open-mindedness
	Tolerance
	Loyalty (especially to family)
	Respecting individuality
	Kindness and generosity to others
	Acceptance of other people’s differences

There are probably a few others that I’m forgetting at the moment. They all came about because of how I was raised and my experiences growing up. I’m Catholic, and I went to a Catholic high school that was big on teaching us about tolerance and Christian/Catholic values. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I find it extremely easy to step into someone else’s shoes and feel things from their perspective, which is why I enjoy reading and writing fiction so much. I have a pretty good imagination, too, which also makes it easier for me to create stories. 

I am very sensitive, even about things that wouldn’t affect most people I know. I’ve had trouble sleeping in the past because of my sensitivity (after I watched movie(s) that seriously disturbed me). I also cry easily. 

I wouldn’t want to change anything about my personality. I guess I’d want to improve my not-so-great communication skills and my self-esteem, though. I mostly would like everyone to understand me better and accept me for who and what I am. 


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I guess if I have a hunch/gut feeling I’d just go with it without thinking overly much about it. I’m not sure about when they’re triggered.


*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Um. Being in a quiet environment. Reading. Writing and imagining stories. Playing games on my computer. Those sorts of activities.

Any activity that I do in an environment that has a lot of external stimulation (like a noisy café, for instance) drains me. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I don’t really try to repress anything about myself in front of other people. Why should I? 

It just happens that I act shy and distant toward a person when I first meet them and then very gradually I start feeling comfortable enough to be more myself with them. It takes ages though.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Finny ISFP
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I have GAD and OCD but neither would influence by answers and I'm on no medication for either.
I'm female, 17, and in a moment of change in my life graduating from high school in a month and going to college.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

View attachment 672338

First thing my eyes went to was the backdrop, noticing the colors and piecing together that it was a woodsy background and recognizing that I enjoy the "woodsy" aesthetic immensely. This sounds like Se with Fi but the way you write is not like an Se dom. Then my eyes went to the white in the middle, and then recognizing it was a dog. Se aux. I then looked at the style of the dog (notably the pointer ears), compared it to other dogs and what breeds I tend to find more pleasing to look at. Fi dom, Se aux.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

(1) We are gonna be late. (2) Are we going to be late? (3) Nevermind why am I thinking about the band, how are we gonna fix our car? (4) Will we still be able to go? (5) Wait, do we have food? Water? Is there a bathroom? Where am I gonna go to the bathroom? Do we have money? Should we call someone? These are all very grounded options that are relative to your situation. You are not jumping from one thing to a completely different thing. Se. ... etc and it just cycles and gets further into panic until slowly problems get fixed or one of my friends calms me Fi dom.

Outwardly I'm pacing and fidgeting saying all my thoughts out-loud until someone tells me to shut up. Fi-Se.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

If I'm not exhausted, I go. If I'm exhausted, I complain in my head and then try piece together an argument of why its logically a bad idea, and if my friends don't agree, then I complain out-loud.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

My friends and I all know each other's beliefs and they're relatively similar - different but similar. I'd just engage civilly and have an intelligent discussion about it or if it was offhand probably not say anything at all.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

If I felt someone was in danger because of it or in an uncomfortable scenario that might turn bad, I'd step in, otherwise, no.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

_Self-studied intelligence_ - I see people who are good at taking tests or working the school system but when it comes to having an intelligent conversation or even a conversation about the topic outside of what is taught in class, they can't hold it. Thus, finding a passion in subject(s) and doing research increases my level of competence, ability to debate, and more comfortably be able to have intelligent conversations. 

_Tradition_ - I find appeal in dressing more formally, nuclear families, traditional masculine and feminine roles in relationships (I personally like to take the masculine role and am attracted to women whom are more feminine), more tight-nit communities, etc.

_Loyalty and Close Relationships_ - I see a lot of people on technology when they're with friends or family and it bothers me, when I'm with someone I want to be with that person, not on my phone. Doing things and having experiences with people is how I form my closer bonds. Fi-Se. For example, I'd feel closer with a friend who I go out exploring with: going to abandoned places, going on catwalks, into the woods, (Se) etc with then someone who I hang at their house and see movies with. I also prefer to have a group of close friends (2-3) (can hint to introversion) I hang out with all the time then a wide variety of friends I do things with once in a while or mundane things with like study groups or watching TV.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I often hold the more controversial opinions and am not afraid to say them. I'm also very dynamic and hard to place personality wise - I try all the time to educate myself and grow personally. Your writing style is definitely on the Fi/Te axis.

If I could change one thing it would be my quick temper. Suits Fi-Se. I much rather be able to be calm.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I get them most often about if someones going to be a "bad egg" per say. I usually call out if I and or my friend's are gonna find out that someone is weird or "out there". They're most often triggered by the person's mannerisms, how they speak, and what they're inclined to speak about in terms of what they initiate conversation about what do they present if a conversation is not presented to them. Fi-Se.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Energize me most: exploring outside with close friends (small crowd) (introvert/Fi) and doing something active like exercise or being busy going places Se aux.

Drain me: being disengaged or bored, sitting around the house, being in large crowds of people I don't know and or don't like.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I tend to be very guarded emotionally and only show my emotional side to a select few people. Fi dom. A lot of times what I think about myself personally I don't share as easily as what I might think about a thing, an idea, or belief. I do this because it takes me a while to be comfortable enough with someone in which I find it appropriate and trust them.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*MaPlayz* ISTP as you seem to have a clash and pull with Ti (dom) and Fe (inf)... except you seem to write a lot... lol hmm. If you're not an introvert, I'd go with ESTP. 
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I’m 27 and male. I do suffer from social anxiety under specific circumstances. I’m not taking medication for it though. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
I can't post a link because I don't have 15 posts yet. But I'ma try to explain the picture it as best as I can  I took it from the link you provided. Se aux. There's many pics to choose from and I chose a pic with a bird sitting on a waterfall.

The picture shows a bird that is sitting right at the cusp of a waterfall. The bird isn’t sitting on a little stone on top of the waterfall, watching the water fall down ferociously; neither is it sitting at the bottom looking up to the water falling down.It is, in fact, sitting right at the cusp – to the left, the water flowing; to the right, the water falling down. One could think that the tiny little bird will be washed away by the waves at any given moment. Instead, the little thing is just chilling out where it wants to, totally unimpressed by the elements. I love this picture because it represents a fearlessness to me, sending a message like “I don’t care what I’m supposed to do, I do what I want. And if the damn thing wants to wash me down and actually does happen to catch me, I’ll just spread my wings and fly. Now STFU and let me watch the sunset.” The seemingly overwhelming external influences this tiny bird is exposed to don’t influence her thoughts or her behavior; it’s a karate-kid, “mind over matter” attitude – “no matter the risk, I do what I want,” which is an attitude I very much admire and sometimes wish I could follow and live by 100% of the time myself. Ti dom, Se aux. ISTP.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

INWARD - It totally depends on the situation, or in this case the artist. 
If it was MY favorite artist, my initial inward reaction would probably be, “Seriously?! We don’t have time for this. If we’re gonna miss the concert, I’ll be really pissed. I’ve been looking forward to this for such a long time – Of course this has to happen… so and so probably didn’t get their car fixed when it was due for a check-up/service 6 months ago/why couldn’t we have taken Uber which is what I suggested all along.” Sounds like a thinker's reaction.
If it was someone else playing (aside from my 2-3 favorite artists,) my inward reaction would be, “What now… of course something has to happen lol. Things just can’t go smoothly ever for me and my friends, can they?!” and I’d probably have a knowing, sarcastic grin on my face. Sounds like a thinker's reaction.

OUTWARD - My outward reaction would be, “Ugh.. what now?!” Unless it was my favorite artist that I’m a die-hard fan of, I’d probably make my being annoyed heard in a more light-hearted way. I’d complain in a “Why do things always happen to us?” type voice rather than using an accusatory tone. I probably would complain to make light of the situation and actually prevent a fight by sort of ridiculing the situation. Ti dom, Fe inf. But I would probably tease my friend (especially if she forgot to get something fixed etc.) for a while about it and kind of laugh at the whole thing. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
We’ll go and check it out. If it’s fun, we’ll stay, if not we can always leave. There’s no harm in seeing what the after party is like? Also, the whole “I won’t drink so I can drive” thing isn’t going to be necessary. If he decides he wants to drink after all, in case the party turns out great, we’ll take a cab/Uber home and pick up the car tomorrow. I want to have fun and don’t want someone to feel obligated to stay sober just for the sake of making up for what happened earlier. Ti-Se.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Depends ENTIRELY on what it is. I’m never shy with my opinions around friends (and I mean good friends, not acquaintances.) Having said that, it will entirely depend on how intoxicated the person making the claim is, how obnoxious it is, what it’s regarding and whether I actually feel the need or even have the energy to get into it. If it’s a grand life matter, i.e. how we should run the country/save the economy etc., I’ll probably just let it go and quietly roll my eyes in the back of the car. xD It’s too late in the night and the discussion topic is too big to fully cover it on a car ride home – I will however certainly bring it back up some other time. T over F. If it’s something silly, i.e. saying “I hate this song” while I love it, I’ll get into it. I won’t be upset but I’ll state my opinion and see where the conversation goes. If necessary, I’ll try to convince my friend of my opinion; if not and I don’t care, I’ll let it be and turn up the music lol. Ti-Se.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I can’t give a pro-forma answer to that, there’s about 600 million different scenarios with different possible outcomes. Ti dom / T over F. An Fi dom would have narrowed something down, even if they had aux Ne (not that I'm even saying I was considering Fi dom for you - this is just incase someone else sees aux Se and is not sure about Ti). xD To generalize my approach a bit here for the sake of answering the question: 
EXPERIENCES: I’m always open to new experiences and if something is new to me, I usually love to have a go at it and try it. I’m generally pretty open to new things/suggestions and even enjoy the novelty of a new activity – i.e. I’ll try (almost) everything once. Se aux. Just a couple weeks ago my friend wanted me to go cross-country skiing with her. In my head I was like, “That sounds lame.” Ti dom lol. But then I tried it and actually really enjoyed our afternoon together. So, it’s really all about trying things out and figuring out whether you like something or not. 
BELIEFS: Depends. I’m open to new information, discussion and I’m not someone who won’t hear out and discuss a different argument, even if it opposes my view. In general, I hate this whole overly PC attitude, we as a society have fallen into. Ti dom. People these days love to label others; The moment a certain phrase (that is not in accordance with their views) is uttered, they label them anti-feminists, racists, homophobes etc. Rest assured, I’ll ferociously defend my point of view (equal rights for everyone etc.) but I’m not gonna delete someone off my FB because they’re Republican. There’s always another angle to look at things from and how are you supposed to learn when all you do is focus on the things you already know?! 
HABITS – I go to bed late, have a couple of glasses of wine a day, am usually 5-30 minutes late to everything but work, listen to trashy pop music in my car – if you can’t deal with that, too bad LOL xD


6*. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Family/Friends/Loyalty – Family and friends always have and always will come first with me. I don’t care too much about other people but I have unconditional love and am extremely loyal to my family and everyone who makes it into my inner circle. I’m easy to be friends with, but the truth is, most people don’t mean much to me until I’ve had time to build a great friendship with them. Once that happens (and I would say I have about 10 of them on two continents,) I will virtually do anything in my power to be there for them, help them etc.
Adventure/Discovery/Exploration/Variety – I love when someone is excited to go out and try something new, go on an adventure, explore a new place or part of the world. We only have one life to live – there’s so much to see and experience, sometimes it gives me anxiety to think about how I’m gonna fit it all in. Se aux. The other day I was sick and told my friend, “I hope I don’t die; I have a trip to Vietnam coming up.” It irks me when people have no interest in experiencing everything the world and life in general have to offer – like, WTF u here for then?! Ti (the way you write / what you say)-Se.
Excitement/Enthusiasm/Optimism/Hopefulness/Wonder – I love people that get excited or enthusiastic about things. Even if I’m not interested in something, it’s fascinating (and sometimes funny lol) to hear someone be so stoked about an upcoming event, a future job etc. I don’t understand these people that live in this dreadful existence, complaining every day about how awful and unfair everything is – biggest turn off. If you don’t like it, shut up and go change it. End of story. Ti-Se. 
Love/Passion: I want that person that I can spend the rest of my life with. I’m not sure I believe in soulmates, but I do believe in finding a great love one day – if you build it, they will come. When I’m ready, it will all fall into place. Yep.
Also, passion and sex – essential.
Achievement/Devotion/Dedication/Strength – Have a goal and work towards it. It won’t always happen; things don’t always work out but that’s ok. I’ve fallen down plenty of times. But you gotta pick yourself up and move on with it. Last year I couldn’t renew my work visa and had to leave the country I lived in for 8 years. I had to leave my new life, all my new friends, my job – everything – behind and go back home. I was depressed etc. But with time, I got back up and started working toward going back at some point. Never give up.
Integrity/Sincerity – I don’t care what you tell me, I believe it when I see it. Everybody makes mistakes, I’m realistic about that. In relationships, stuff happens- sometimes people make mistakes and cheat. It’s not easy, but I’m the type of person, I’m pretty much able to forgive everything as long as you’re straight up and honest about it. The moment I sense you’re not sincere or honest or have the integrity I expect – you’re done and there’s no way coming back from that. Ti-Se.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? *
I would say I often surprise people with exhibiting qualities from polar opposite directions. For instance, I’m rather disorganized, clumsy, lose things, forget things, am often late and run against glass doors. But then I turn around and I’ll host a gourmet 6 six course dinner party for 15 people without breaking a sweat. I could attribute some of that to aux Se... xD... sort of... well I'd like to anyway haha.
Also, people tell me I’m very creative and if there’s someone that will get everyone together, plan an event or, more generally, find something fun to do, it will be me. And they’re usually right lol. Aux Se.

*b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?*
I am extremely hard on myself a lot of times and the self doubts and lack of confidence I derive from that really bothers me. I would say I’ve accomplished quite a lot in my life so far, but I’m never satisfied. There’s always more and if I don’t get there, I’ll beat myself up over it more than anyone would ever believe. Ti-Se. I know that no one can do it all, and I will gladly tell that to every single one of my friends that beat themselves up over failing at something. But when it comes to myself, even though I know it’s wrong, I’ll be like “You loser, you’re so bad at this. How embarrassing for you that you can’t even accomplish this/that. No wonder you’re not where you want to be in life and if you keep this up, you’ll never get there.” Also, deep down, I often feel like I’m never enough. I haven’t quite found peace and that’s something I definitely need to work on. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I usually trust them and they almost always tend to be right. I instantly get a vibe from people when I first meet them (within the first five minutes of talking to them or so.) If that vibe strikes me as fake/flakey/insincere etc., I distance myself, even if they haven’t really given me real-life cause. I’ve also told many of my friends, “he’s bad news, don’t date him” or “she looks sketchy, stay away from her” and to be honest, so far I’ve always been right in the “analyzing people” department. This reminds me of the last person I typed.
The one time my hunches are wrong is when I get anxious. I do have social anxiety, sometimes quite a lot of it actually, and I’ll come up with the dumbest things that I know not to be true in my head but I can’t help shake them. For instance, I’ll be in line at the grocery store and someone looks at me. Immediately my head goes spinning and I’ll get the feeling that they’re judging me, making fun of me, have found something off about me – which, I assume, is hardly ever the case. And the odd thing is, when the anxiety goes away, I wouldn’t even care if they did ridicule me. But in that moment it can be the most horrible feeling in the whole world.

*9. a) What activities energize you most?*
1 – Travelling 
I love to travel; experiencing new cultures, visit old-world sites, try their foods, learn local languages. Nothing energizes me more than going a trip – whether it’s far away or just a couple hours up north, I just enjoy getting out and experience something new. Aux Se, tert Ni.
2 - Driving and blasting music in my car
This is an odd one but one of my happiest memories and my favorite things to do is to drive my car and turn up the music as loud as possible and just get lost in it. I forget everything around me, just focus on the road, the music and the moment. It’s awesome and one of my favorite ways to decompress. Aux Se.
3 – Cooking
It’s probably single-handedly my biggest passion aside from travelling. I could stand there for 10 hours to make a cake that no one has ever heard of and have a blast doing it. I enjoy experimenting with different recipes, learn about different flavor profiles and ultimately taste the food and invite my family/friends to come eat with me. When I watch Master Chef or Anthony Bourdain, I get so energized and antsy, I usually head straight to the five nearest grocery stores and spend half my take-home pay for ingredients I feel like I just have to have. I could cook and talk about cooking for days. Aux Se + passion. xD

*b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Boredom. Routine. Pessimists.
If you asked me about my idea of hell, I’d probably say something like, “being locked in a room with a single, mindless task I have to repeat over and over again while listening to someone whine and bitch about how absolutely awful life is.” 
ROUTINE - I could never have a job where I have to do the same thing over and over and over again. Get up at 6, go to work, work 9-5, make dinner, watch TV, have 5 minutes of mindless sex, then go to bed and repeat. Aux Se. I’d rather end it to be honest. Job-wise, I need something that keeps me on my toes, that will require for me to think critically and continuously reassess situations. I love project work – you delve into the subject matter, get to the bottom of it, solve the problem, close the file and move on to the next problem. Ti-Se.
BOREDOM – I’m like a dog sometimes. If you lock me up in my apartment and I have nothing to focus on and no way to let out my excess energy, you may find yourself coming home to, well, the biggest mess you’ve seen. Aux Se. Of course, I won’t rip apart pillows or bite into cables lol. I dunno! But I may very well try a recipe that requires putting something on fire, smoking something else while dumping it in liquid nitrogen. Aux Se. So, yeah, I’m not very good at being bored. The good news is – unless it’s a super unusual circumstance, I always find something fun and new to experience and do. Aux Se, also really... Ti.
PESSIMISTS – Can’t stand them. You got one life – live and appreciate it, instead of constantly looking on the dark side.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I don’t like sharing my insecurities with people. I don’t really want them to know how hard of a toll social anxiety can take on me, how I feel like I’m not enough a lot, how hurt I can feel by certain things people said that may seem very minor to others. I don’t know why – most likely because I want my friends and family to see me as strong, confident and sometimes even perfect rather than weak and insecure. Ti dom, Fe inf. More than anything, I want them to be proud and by admitting to having social anxiety etc., I sometimes feel like that would take away from the image that I’ve painted that is accurate probably 85% of the time. The other 15% I’d rather keep to myself, even if it might help me to move forward and talk about those types of things.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@mp2

I started a new thread with the questionnaire.

I think you typed me with the same questionnaire when I signed up in December, but I wasn't really sure what you meant by "recently". If "recently" includes December feel free to ignore this.  

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1059058-can-i-try-again.html

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*


* *















I thought this was interesting because of the contrast. I was just thinking of the red game piece planning out a master heist at a library. The red colors make it seem more sinister and heist-like. I’m not really sure what the red game piece is going to steal, I thought maybe he or she is breaking in to free their colleagues from a board game kept at the library o-o (I’ve never seen board games kept at the library, though). It was amusing to think about. Intuitive because that's not Se or Si lol.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I get a little worried about missing the concert, then decide there’s nothing I can do about the car breaking down. I might start joking around about it and wait to see what others would do. Fe over Ti. I’d probably think of ways it relates to the band or their songs since there are a lot of songs about cars or people having breakdowns of sorts. 

It depends on other circumstances too. I’d probably react differently if it was the middle of the night than I would at noon and the surroundings and how middle of nowhere-ish it was. 

I’d bring up a cab/uber if no one else did, unless we were too far from any service. I’d probably just go along with what others wanted to do (Fe) and remember that it isn’t the last opportunity to see the band and suggest other ways to salvage the trip. Intuitive; also if Fe is dom or aux, the only function that will go with it besides Si, is Ni. I’d also probably use my phone to look up what’s close and to get ideas of what do. I usually find experiences like this make things more memorable and entertaining. This is not how Fi doms tend to react.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don’t normally like parties so I would probably drink to loosen up. I’d probably get more talkative and start talking about random things and I would want to make sure I wasn’t annoying my sober friend. Fe.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inwardly I’d start going over how it clashes. Not an Fi dom. I’d work it through and try to figure out where the person is coming from. Even if I’m very offended or even angered by this I probably wouldn’t show it. I’d either just make a short comment or just ask them questions. I don’t think I have any consistent answer for this one, it would really depend on the friend and the day and the belief. (This is all assuming I’m not drunk from the party) Ni dom, Fe aux. INFJ.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

If it’s a previous belief and not a current belief I wouldn’t mind at all. I’d probably get more nostalgic or wistful for that time in life I held the beliefs, experiences, and habits and would think of other things I associated with them that time in life. F > T.

*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

They’re always hard to spot. I like animals/wildlife and am really bothered by any cruelty to animals. I think it’s important to not hurt anyone. I do want to be good at what I do. Even if it’s a job I absolutely hate. 

For determining them, I just think them through and go with what I think is right. They change as I learn new things about them. I’ve become more open to new ideas and less critical of opposing values than I was when I was a teenager/early 20’s. Though I never really openly criticized anyone for their values, it’s just the way I think about it has changed.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I’m incredibly shy and don’t speak up that much. This seems noticeable to others but I can never really tell how they interpret it. I don’t know if I’m coming across as rude, weird, or just really shy/anxious. When I do speak to people, it’s usually through humor, it’s harder to interact with others in other ways and it can really energize me. 

b) I’d want to be more assertive. I don’t necessarily care that much about being _*that*_ assertive, just a little more. It would make things simpler, I would probably be more productive and it would lead to fewer misunderstandings and mistakes and ambiguous situations. 

I would like to be able to begin new projects easily. Once I get to a certain point it’s easy to put a lot of time and effort into something and I become very focused, but starting something always seems daunting and I keep worrying about the middle and end parts of a project instead of just getting started, but getting started is usually really the only difficult part. Might hint to Ni with F > T.

It’s easier to start something I’m required to do. It’s the same process of dread/worry/break/worry/finally start/worry/fun, just expedited. 


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*

I typically trust hunches or gut feelings. It depends, really. If I’m at a loss for what to do, then I really don’t see any other option. If I’ve already decided on something or I’m in the process of doing something and a I get a hunch or gut feeling I’ll at least consider it and decide if what I’ve already decided is best or if the new hunch is best. 

I notice them more in major life decisions, deciding where to move, work, things like that. I think I might get hunches or gut feelings with smaller things, like deciding which store I want to go to or what I want to eat, but it’s harder to tell in those types of situations. 


*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I’m really energized by understanding something or making progress on something I really care about, like a professional or personal project. Though there aren’t many people I do this with, I like joking around with someone and generating funny ideas. With some people I can notice an avalanche effect with this, where the more we do this the more energized we both get and the funnier the ideas become. Discussing anything I’m interested in with someone I know well does this, be it current events, a movie/book/video game, astronomy, history, or just something that happened that was funny/interesting/unusual. 

b) I’m drained by spending too much time with anyone with not enough alone time. Introvert. Too much formal interaction can be draining like having too many errands that involve interaction in a single day or having to make several phone calls to support/customer service. Even if it’s just phone calls I find them exhausting and need alone time. It’s the same reason why I enjoy online video games, but would never even think about using a mic and just mute the game and play music.


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I don’t know if I’m actively repressing things about my outward behavior or thought process or not, but I do this a lot. I feel uncomfortable sharing things about myself or offering my opinions on things. In a new environment, like a new job or friends of friends, I notice that it typically takes 4-6 months to really start relaxing/interacting more with people. F > T.

I often notice and find a lot of things funny too, but often don’t want to go through the trouble explaining it as I don’t always do a good job of it. I’m worried about being judged a lot so that’s probably why I’m pretty quiet and reluctant to share thoughts and opinions much of the time. F > T.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Not that I can think of...Male, 32, happy and relaxed. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/raphael-grinevald/34446172541/in/explore-2017-05-10/

I'm drawn to this lighting on this picture and the possibilities for adventure. What I mean is looking at the rock and water I'm thinking about all of the recreational activities I could do. Where would I climb or kayak? What kind of things would I found on my little adventure? 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would think WTF at first. Then I would follow my natural instincts to help solve the problem. It might be in terms of doing some sort of physical repair, but more than likely it would be researching and coming up with ideas of what it could be by replaying the events leading up to it happening. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Let's do it! Why not just go check it out. If it's lame we/I can leave, but it's worth checking it out since we're there. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I'd get into some friendly banter on the issue. Just have some fun debating it. Get some laughs from being a witty smartass. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I'd reassess my beliefs and make the necessary adjustments. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I think it's important to live each day like it's a new chapter in a great adventure. There is so much to experience, and to take steps to experience as much as you possibly can. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) How laid-back I am. I get a lot of comments about how mellow I am. 

B) I wouldn't change anything about my personality. I am who I am, and I'm comfortable with it. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I like to follow my gut feelings. When I get them they're powerful. It's an overpowering impulse to follow the gut feeling. I get them out of nowhere in all kinds of situations. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
A) I'm energized the most when I'm problem solving. There is something about finding a solution, especially if it's an original solution, that gets me going. Thinking about theoretical possibilities energizes me. Going on adventures energizes me. When I hike at a new state or national park, find a new route to drive, or go to a new city I get energized. 

B) I hate sitting around listening to people talk. I also really get bothered when I'm in an environment that is quiet. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*
I usually repress some of my comments around people I just met because I don't want to scare them away. lol


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

tokyomatcha said:


> I would be grateful if you could help! Link to my answers is here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...lf-infj-but-im-confused-now.html#post35720898


Hi, 

ENFJ. You have much more of an outward focus.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Redhotpengy

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Not really. I'm a male, 20s, kinda bummed out because I just finished an amazing TV show with a bittersweet ending lol.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore!** Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33654057263/in/explore-2017-05-05/

Very blue. It is. xD Interesting positioning of the house, as we can't tell if the house is floating, or if it's in the sea. Intuitive. It's definitely not floating as it has pilings. xD The picture makes it seem vague. Blue colours mute the image and make it seem lonelier, like it was taken at night amidst fog. The house was tall, kind of old-school looking. Honestly the picture is kind of bland, except for the colours, but very dreamy nonetheless. Ne, you have not linked it back to yourself.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

If it was my favourite artist, I would probably get worried but try to resolve the issue as soon as I could. There isn't really anything I could do but I would most likely be frustrated. But one problem at a time; I would try to call car services, see what's up, and try to get to the concert ASAP. Not much else you could do except wait.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don't go. I'll probably passively deny them like "Yeah... I don't really want to go." or I'd give them a vague "maybe". Or let's say I go just to open myself up a bit, I'd probably just be in the corner looking at my phone, feeling disconnected both physically and emotionally from everyone who is able to have a good time while I wish I was at home. This is what I feel most often around people. Introvert.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

My inward reaction would be "Really? I'm curious to know you're reasoning behind this." I would question them on their beliefs to understand where they are trying to come from, and if it isn't sound, I will usually try to casually play the devil's advocate on purpose. INTP, case closed. xD Even when I agree I like to play Devil's advocate because it's fun to see things in other people's perspective. However there are some instances where beliefs are just so illogical and/or hypocritical I basically just dismiss them. Ti.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I wouldn't confront the issue directly because I don't involve myself in other people's affairs. When it comes to beliefs, if their beliefs are childish or ignorant, then I dismiss it usually with anger. Experiences, I usually state my own experiences to counteract their conflicting experiences. Weird habits might make me question it and give me a funny face, but that's about it, unless it affects me personally, then I would get mad. I hate it when other people's illogical habits affect me. Ti.
*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

My most important value is myself. Taking care of myself emotionally and physically, staying strong and stoic, being calm and confident. Helping other people and being nice and polite; this one is important to me because I respect authority and adults around me, my ego never gets in the way unless you deliberately insult me, then my respect for you is lost and you become a non-human entity to me.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'm really quiet, sometimes shy, sometimes weird in my emotionlessness and my lack of commitments, ie. I constantly buy and either return items or sell them off. For example I'm really into watches, and I can barely keep a watch for a week without trying to sell it off because I get bored or deem "I don't need it.". I also have dropped out of college programs a lot.

If I could change one thing about myself, I would say I could change my motivations and my ability to stick with things until the end. I can never truly devote myself to one particular thing. Ne.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*Crimson*

What's My Type Questionnaire posted by Spades


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I am a female student. I am conflicted between two types (which will not be disclosed so that you typing will remain bipartisan), (this made me laugh) so my answers may be biased. I will try my best not to be biased. That sounds like Te. I'm trying to write something... to tell you something... but my brain doesn't want to form a proper sentence so... Te likes to state... things to cover it's ass.  Like... if they've done something wrong, or considered something that should be like ____, they must state what that is like a disclosure. Oh look, you even used the word "disclosed". x] Anyway, I do this a lot so that's why it's easy for me to notice when Te users do it. Also, I was raised by the ultimate problem solver (my father, an ENTJ), so I tend to be good at problem solving. Ah! Some of my responses may be short or bad because this is on a mobile device that is difficult to type on; therefore, my writing quality isn't as good as I would like it to be. This is another example of what I mean, except you're not 'covering your ass', more like giving me an explanation / background info to cover... cater... for... you get what I mean. Te. Nevertheless, I am submitting it out of pure curiosity. Te > Fi.


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.









The dog is running enthusiastically through the forest on a trail. At first glance, the dog resembled a wolf due to its disheveled appearance. o-o Ni. The entire picture reminds me of adventure and exploration in its purest form. The forest itself is beautiful. It reminds me of the places my father and I have gone backpacking, but it is more developed and "civilized" if you will. I wonder what happened before and after this picture, (Ni) and how the moment was captured exactly at the right time. Did the photographer use some sort of "bursting" method and take several pictures at a clip, hoping for the best? That seems tedious, but I guess it can prove to be effective. Te dom. Did the dog receive a bath afterwards? It doesn't seem as dirty as it should be, considering they are out in the woods and the dog's fur is very close to white. Only his paws are really dirty, and they are really more wet than muddy. Even though I have said that you use Ni, your paragraph has an Ne undertone because you've gone on about so many things. While you are a Te dom weighing the facts, your thoughts are quite scattered, letting me know you use Ne as well. This is a good explanation for it. Therefore, I conclude you to be an ENTJ with a clear preference for Te and weighing facts. Ni is mainly shown with a scattered Ne undertone. I wonder if the dog didn't have much chance to get dirty because the pair just arrived to the scene or if the area was simply not that muddy. Perhaps the photographer was cleaning the dog periodically for the sake of the picture, but keeping him just rugged enough to pass as playful. This may explain the wetness of his paws, but it is quite unlikely. The area doesn't seem very wet at all. It would be difficult to get wet and not muddy. The scene could have been staged by the photographer in order to get a good photograph. Or maybe I am misjudging the situation, and a photographer is just out playing with his dog and taking pictures. But can we really be sure that the dog is his? The image is titled Superdog, supposedly because of the pose of the dog. Is there more to this? Perhaps the dog is somewhat a "hero" in the photographer's life - his best friend. I could go on, but I doubt you're still reading so I'll stop for the sake of your sanity. Thank you. 



2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

It depends on what kind of people they are and our general surroundings. First, I would attempt to calm everyone down so that we can devise a plan. I would reassure everyone to be wary, but to keep together and not to panic. The only way any of this will work is if people are willing to shut up, listen, and work together. We do not know if it is a dangerous area or not, so I would ask if anyone has any means of defense, and would suggest that several people prepare to call 911 should anything happen. Then, I would come up with several potential solutions for the situation before choosing one that I think is the best. I would ask if anyone knows anything about cars. If so, I would request that they take a look at the car. Meanwhile, we can call a cab or some other form of transportation using somebody's phone along with a tow truck. Chances are, if this is close to a place where a concert is to be held, there will be access to satellite signals at the very least. Te dom. Sounds like you've taken control!


3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I don't want to go to the party. I hate parties, especially when they are with people I don't know. I don't stand for drinking or any other impractical, unhealthy part of the "party" culture, and I don't trust the driver not to drink. Te, Fi. I don't want to go, so I will call a driver or some other form of transportation to drive me back if I can't convince him not to go, making sure I bring along anyone else who doesn't want to go. :O Te dom.


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

If it is something academic, I will freely debate them on it. People often believe I am trying to start fights with them, but I enjoy healthy debate and consider it a friendly gesture. Te dom. If I believe someone is wrong, I will try to the best of my ability to prove them wrong and to find the truth. If the subject is religious, I will internally believe them wrong, but I will not debate them because religion is not a debate that can be fought with objective facts. Te dom.


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

First, I would try to determine if what I was experiencing was real or not in order to be absolutely sure that I was wrong. I might look for all the fallacies in the experience and try to justify it. Then, I would accordingly adjust my beliefs. I will freely admit I am wrong if I am proven wrong. As above.


6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Some of my most important values include family, working hard, intelligence, honesty, honor, curiosity, cleverness, integrity, and friendship. I also believe in admitting when you are wrong. Many of these values come from being a Christian and from my family. I doubt that they would change. I hope this is how you wanted me to answer this question because I have no idea what kind of answer was expected.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) I am different from other people because I am extremely intelligent and eccentric. Many people consider me a bit weird, and I have always had trouble making friends. My personality tends to have layers. At first, I seem a bit overwhelming because I tend to speak in a way that shows my intelligence, but it only takes one or two conversations to discover that I act sweet and friendly. Underneath that, if I get stressed or impatient (I do this easily), I easily criticize people, and I tend to speak my mind. Luckily, many people consider this sarcasm and aren't offended by this. I am really a caring person, but I will not refrain from tearing you apart. Te dom as Te aux users tend to keep to themselves. People think I am cold on the inside because of this and because I rarely tend to show emotion, but really I consider fact to be very important. I also have an unquenchable thirst for knowledge that I constantly seek to fill.
b) I would change the fact that I tend to be a procrastinator. I am always the one to make a plan and a timetable in group projects, and I tend to keep people grounded and organized, but I tend to procrastinate sometimes and it bothers me. Other than that, I like my personality, including my tendency to be cold.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I will follow them if they are logical/make rational sense in the situation. Usually, my gut feelings are correct, so after an analysis of the hunch, I will probably believe it. The are most often triggered after a period of thought/research or after a period of rest. I am not sure if my answer is valid considering I am not entirely sure what you mean by a "hunch." A hunch concerning what? Te dom.


9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Activities that energize me include learning new things, reading, thinking, solving problems, watching movies, researching different subjects, and planning for my future (I know that's nerdy but I've found myself doing this when I am bored)
b Activities that drain me most are loud social events, socializing in general, exercising, trying to be someone I'm not, talking to too many people at once, watching an emotional movie with no plot, and talking to irrational people. Te.


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I try to repress my cold side so that I do not push people away, but it does not usually work. I don't really mind too much. I have trouble showing people my feelings because they are irrational and should not be used in any part of the decision process, so it is natural for me to repress my feelings. Te dom. I try to be more open, but it usually does not work out if I am not making a conscious effort.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Nah, no stress etc. 29, male, decent frame of mind. No mental illnesses.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

I chose this one: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nardell/33762954133/in/explore-2017-05-10/

Great picture, I love that it's focused on something natural, with the traffic lights etc in the background, when I saw the pic I thought it was a great combination of things I like. Real, raw nature + city lights etc still there, still around, still close to things.

It's a place I can easily imagine myself being, and something I would actually want to take a photo of myself.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Initial thoughts: ****!!
Initial reaction: Try start it again, if nothing, pop the hood, jump out and see if I/we can fix it, if not - hope that it's just a battery problem or something - I'd get some of the people with me to push the car and see if we can start it when it's rolling (works really often!) if not, I'd flag down the next car and see if they'll let me jump-start it (I've always got jumper cables in the boot).

In amongst all this I'd also see if anyone else knows anything about cars and can help out though they're probably already right there with me, trying to get it started.

If that still doesn't work, I'd have to call for help, as much as I'd hate that.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I'm usually the driver, so geez, tough one!!
If the driver says they won't drink, and this is absolutely guaranteed, I'd be up for it! 

What I'd do is stick to the people I know, probably meet some new people throughout the party but mostly stick to who I know.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inward reaction: lol, wot??? u serious? haha.
Outward reaction: lol, wot??? u serious? haha.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Not fussed, unless it's something that's threatening me, I couldn't care less.. I'd probably think "oh ffs" but wouldn't take action.. wouldn't mean anything to me.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Honesty and action. All I want. I want people to be upfront - no beating around the bush, just say it as it is, for better or worse.
Action is.. I don't like people who are all talk.. you walk the walk, or stfu - everything you say is just plain bull**** that I'll dismiss until I see you actually do it.

I didn't determine these values, they were just born in me. They can't be changed.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

The #1 thing that distinguishes me from everyone else is that I actually say things as it is, regardless of who gets offended etc - that's just who I am. I've known other people like this and I for one love it, I appreciate it, even if it's bad.

If I could change 1 thing, it'd be my shyness. I'm not socially awkward, and I'm usually the one to initiate a conversation with new people - but it's no more than a "how's it goin'?" and after that, I'm not really prepared for any response that's more than "good" etc.. whereas sometimes, I'll get someone who just opens up a conversation after I say that.. it's these moments where I wish I was just a bit less shy, and could engage in a decent conversation, and meet new friends etc

But I don't. I want to, but I feel like it's this 'shyness' that takes over and has me wanting to exit the conversation as quickly as possible.. even though deep down, it's not what I want to do at all. I don't want to disappear.
I want to get engaged in a meaningful conversation. 
It doesn't happen that way though.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I act on them every time. They don't occur often and it's usually only when something bad is about to happen, or has happened, and then boom I'm on it, acting on the hunch with 0 thought.

One quick example was last night - I couldn't find our cat - he must have got out somehow (we let him out heaps but he likes to come in after a bit) anyway he hadn't came back - after looking around the house, I just walk out dressed in my PJs, no shoes or anything, and ran around the block looking for him, almost stepped in some glass (lol).

But yeah, I just felt like something was up and immediately acted on the hunch without any thought for putting on shoes etc.. turns out I was right! He was stuck up a tree! 
I didn't have to climb it because I could reach him, but I would have - he just got his leg caught and couldn't get out, first time it's happened! 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

The things that energize me are.. jetskiing.. playing some basketball.. playing music live at gigs.. going out and seeing my mates band.. swimming.. going out in storms (barefoot lol, don't know why).. driving at high speeds (though I never do it.. it is mad fun..).
I also love playing video games but I feel most energetic when playing those with my friends, in person, rather than with them over the internet, and that moreso than just playing games on my own (though I do still enjoy that).

I can't wait to get a Nintendo Switch I think it'll be freaking awesome for this.

What drains me is reading all day. Which unfortunately is what I do whether studying or at work.
Listening to people ramble on and on. People telling me what to do or how to do my job.. all that stuff.. hate it.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I repress loads. I want to be more outgoing, I feel more outgoing inside, but something just stops it from happening, just assume it's this shyness that's been born into me though I'm getting better at dealing with it.

I don't repress my thoughts at all, if something is on my mind.

It's being all smiley and touchy-feely that I repress.

I mean I'm a 29 year old married man and some movies and shows actually DO hit me in the feels, my ESFJ wife will have tears down her cheeks sometimes, and I'll feel it in my throat but I'm not gonna actually let it out haha.
Geez that sounds soppy.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
No

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowyturner/34571505145/in/explore-2017-05-10/
It's a pretty picture, and the hills make me think of echoes because of the way they're layered. The sunset is beautiful, and I like the mistiness. Also, it makes me feel peaceful.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would be upset, but not extremely so. I'd figure we could call a tow truck and we'd probably still make it to the concert in time. I'd only get really worried if it seemed like we wouldn't have enough time to make it.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I wouldn't want to go, but if everyone else wanted to I might. It would depend on how safe the party seemed.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I probably wouldn't say anything unless I felt like I really needed to. If they seemed misinformed or I thought it was really important that they change their view I would speak up, but in a nice way.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
If it wasn't something really important to me, I might be intrigued by it (depending on what it was).

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Some of my most important values are to love God and others, be kind, and tell the truth. I determined them from the Bible and from learning about right from wrong. Those values won't change, because I know they're right.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I think it's that I care so much. I care about other people, if they like me, doing the right thing, being good at things, doing something that reaches people for good, etc. If I could change one thing about my personality, I'd change my tendency to be selfish. I wish I was less focused on myself because I think that's a good way to be.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I usually listen to them, and they're most often triggered when I'm around people.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Energize: going out of the house for a walk or to do something by myself, watching TV, and listening to music.
They energize me because I enjoy them and they make me feel relaxed and less focused on my worries.

Drain: something physically tiring, being around people who I don't click with, talking to people who interrupt a lot, and schoolwork or anything mentally draining.
They drain me because they're either tiring, frustrating, or hard for me to deal with (or a combination of those).

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*
I repress expression of emotions like anger and sadness when around people I don't know really well, because I either don't want them to think negatively of me or it's embarrassing. I repress my urge to take over when someone is doing something wrong, because I don't want to be bossy or rude. I repress being judgmental in my thought process when around others, because I think that's the right thing to do.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@a crack in the sky INFP

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

The picture I’m looking at has a bird holding a bug in its long orange beak. The bird either doesn’t look like it’s going to eat the bug, or it’s about to snap its beak shut on the bug, effectively killing it. The bug looks like it’s trying to escape, and I wouldn’t blame it for that. If I were it I wouldn’t want to be eaten by a bird either, (Fi) even if the bird is only hungry. The bird isn’t actually doing anything to stop the bug from escaping… maybe it wants the bug to escape? Or maybe it’s preparing to feed the bug to its baby birds (if it’s a mama bird, that is). Well… hopefully the bug will escape from its predicament and the bird will find another little bug to eat.  Ne.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I don’t go to band concerts, and I don’t care about them. Why would I bother to go to another town just to see a band/artist perform anyway? I can always listen to my favorite songs on YouTube. And besides, concerts are usually so painfully noisy, with people cheering and screaming, and I’d rather just listen to and enjoy the music. Fi dom.

So… let’s get to the car breaking down in the middle of nowhere. I’d definitely be annoyed, and think, ‘Seriously?!’ After my initial reaction has passed, I’d start thinking about how we could get ourselves out of this predicament. I’d check my phone for a signal, and if I have one I might call for help. I’d definitely call or text my family to tell them what’s happened. I might even ask them if they have any advice about what to do about the car (because it never hurts to get other people’s opinions about things like that). Fi dom.

Above all, I’d call RACV and wait for them to arrive. They can (hopefully) deal with the problem and fix the car.  There’ll probably be a big delay though, and we might be late arriving at the concert. 

If there isn’t any reception (though that’s pretty unlikely), I (well, we, I guess, since technically I’m with other people in this scenario), would try and get the car started by ourselves. I know nothing about cars, so I’d ask one of the other passengers or the driver if they can tinker with the car and find out what’s gone wrong with the engine. 

Overall, actually, once I get over my initial annoyance, I’d think of the car’s breakdown as a sort of adventure, and I couldn’t help but feel a bit exhilarated. I mean, it’s a change from the usual routine, and as long as there’s no long-lasting negative consequences then I’d think of it as something out-of-the-ordinary that happened to me and feel somewhat positively about it. Ne.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don’t trust the driver’s word. He might end up drinking anyway. Just in case, if I go to the party I will not consume any alcohol (which isn’t hard, since I don’t drink), and I will also try and get into contact with any other friends who are remaining sober who can drive me back home. Or I will find a friend who actually lives in this town and stay the night with them, so that I will be able to go back home in daylight (which I think is safer anyway). I will call my parents and tell them of my plans, because I still live with them and they’ll be worried if I don’t come back when they think I’ll come back. 

I wouldn’t want to go to the party anyway. I wouldn’t feel entirely comfortable there, and besides the concert would’ve drained me so much that I’d rather have some quiet time either alone or with someone else. I hate spending too much time in a noisy environment. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Outwardly, I would say nothing, because I don’t want to pick a fight (because I hate conflict) and they’re entitled to their own opinions. Really it would depend on what the friend said and how they said it. I would be annoyed (angry, even) if it seemed like that friend had made that claim in a malicious way, or if I sensed something I didn’t like in their tone of voice. But yeah, I wouldn’t say anything and would let the conversation move on. Fi dom.


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I would go through a period of feeling very anxious and upset, before either accepting the new belief or discarding it. I would be upset at the thought of being wrong (I hate being proven wrong), though I’d eventually accept it if I actually am wrong in that instance. 


*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
 Honesty
 Open-mindedness
 Tolerance
 Loyalty (especially to family)
 Respecting individuality
 Kindness and generosity to others
 Acceptance of other people’s differences

There are probably a few others that I’m forgetting at the moment. They all came about because of how I was raised and my experiences growing up. I’m Catholic, and I went to a Catholic high school that was big on teaching us about tolerance and Christian/Catholic values. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I find it extremely easy to step into someone else’s shoes and feel things from their perspective, which is why I enjoy reading and writing fiction so much. I have a pretty good imagination, too, which also makes it easier for me to create stories. Fi-Ne.

I am very sensitive, even about things that wouldn’t affect most people I know. I’ve had trouble sleeping in the past because of my sensitivity (after I watched movie(s) that seriously disturbed me). I also cry easily. Fi dom.

I wouldn’t want to change anything about my personality. I guess I’d want to improve my not-so-great communication skills and my self-esteem, though. I mostly would like everyone to understand me better and accept me for who and what I am. Fi dom.


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I guess if I have a hunch/gut feeling I’d just go with it without thinking overly much about it. I’m not sure about when they’re triggered.


*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Um. Being in a quiet environment. Reading. Writing and imagining stories. Playing games on my computer. Those sorts of activities. Introvert.

Any activity that I do in an environment that has a lot of external stimulation (like a noisy café, for instance) drains me. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I don’t really try to repress anything about myself in front of other people. Why should I? 

It just happens that I act shy and distant toward a person when I first meet them and then very gradually I start feeling comfortable enough to be more myself with them. It takes ages though.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Pooki
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Not that I can think of...Male, 32, happy and relaxed. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/raphael-grinevald/34446172541/in/explore-2017-05-10/

I'm drawn to this lighting on this picture and the possibilities for adventure. What I mean is looking at the rock and water I'm thinking about all of the recreational activities I could do. Where would I climb or kayak? What kind of things would I found on my little adventure? Se.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would think WTF at first. Then I would follow my natural instincts to help solve the problem. It might be in terms of doing some sort of physical repair, (Se) but more than likely it would be researching and coming up with ideas of what it could be by replaying the events leading up to it happening. Se, Ti.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Let's do it! Why not just go check it out. If it's lame we/I can leave, but it's worth checking it out since we're there. Se, Ti (attitude-wise).

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I'd get into some friendly banter on the issue. Just have some fun debating it. Get some laughs from being a witty smartass. ESTP. Se-Ti-Fe.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I'd reassess my beliefs and make the necessary adjustments. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I think it's important to live each day like it's a new chapter in a great adventure. There is so much to experience, and to take steps to experience as much as you possibly can. Se dom.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) How laid-back I am. I get a lot of comments about how mellow I am. 

B) I wouldn't change anything about my personality. I am who I am, and I'm comfortable with it. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I like to follow my gut feelings. When I get them they're powerful. It's an overpowering impulse to follow the gut feeling. I get them out of nowhere in all kinds of situations. Se dom.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
A) I'm energized the most when I'm problem solving. There is something about finding a solution, especially if it's an original solution, that gets me going. Se-Ti. Thinking about theoretical possibilities energizes me. Ti. Going on adventures energizes me. Se. When I hike at a new state or national park, find a new route to drive, or go to a new city I get energized. Se dom.

B) I hate sitting around listening to people talk. Besides other things, this tells me that you're not an ESFP. I also really get bothered when I'm in an environment that is quiet. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*
I usually repress some of my comments around people I just met because I don't want to scare them away. lol lol Suits Se-Ti-Fe.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Turi
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Nah, no stress etc. 29, male, decent frame of mind. No mental illnesses.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

I chose this one: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nardell/33762954133/in/explore-2017-05-10/

Great picture, I love that it's focused on something natural, (dominant judging function) with the traffic lights etc in the background, when I saw the pic I thought it was a great combination of things I like. Real, raw nature + city lights etc still there, still around, still close to things. Ti-Se. ISTP.

It's a place I can easily imagine myself being, (Se) and something I would actually want to take a photo of myself. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Initial thoughts: ****!!
Initial reaction: Try start it again, (I don't recall anyone writing this xD anyway, Se) if nothing, pop the hood, jump out and see if I/we can fix it, if not - hope that it's just a battery problem or something - I'd get some of the people with me to push the car and see if we can start it when it's rolling (works really often!) if not, I'd flag down the next car and see if they'll let me jump-start it (I've always got jumper cables in the boot). Ti-Se.

In amongst all this I'd also see if anyone else knows anything about cars and can help out though they're probably already right there with me, trying to get it started.

If that still doesn't work, I'd have to call for help, as much as I'd hate that. Ti-Se.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I'm usually the driver, so geez, tough one!!
If the driver says they won't drink, and this is absolutely guaranteed, I'd be up for it! 

What I'd do is stick to the people I know, probably meet some new people throughout the party but mostly stick to who I know. Suits Ti-Se.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inward reaction: lol, wot??? u serious? haha.
Outward reaction: lol, wot??? u serious? haha.  I like this reaction. ISTP.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Not fussed, unless it's something that's threatening me, I couldn't care less.. I'd probably think "oh ffs" but wouldn't take action.. wouldn't mean anything to me. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Honesty and action. All I want. I want people to be upfront - no beating around the bush, just say it as it is, for better or worse. Ti dom, Se aux.
Action is.. I don't like people who are all talk.. you walk the walk, or stfu - everything you say is just plain bull**** that I'll dismiss until I see you actually do it.

I didn't determine these values, they were just born in me. They can't be changed. Ti-Se.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

The #1 thing that distinguishes me from everyone else is that I actually say things as it is, regardless of who gets offended etc - that's just who I am. I've known other people like this and I for one love it, I appreciate it, even if it's bad. Ti-Se, inf Fe.

If I could change 1 thing, it'd be my shyness. I'm not socially awkward, and I'm usually the one to initiate a conversation with new people - but it's no more than a "how's it goin'?" and after that, I'm not really prepared for any response that's more than "good" etc.. lol sounds like you jumped right in there with Se, but also since you haven't thought of how else to connect, Ti. whereas sometimes, I'll get someone who just opens up a conversation after I say that.. it's these moments where I wish I was just a bit less shy, and could engage in a decent conversation, and meet new friends etc Introvert.

But I don't. I want to, but I feel like it's this 'shyness' that takes over and has me wanting to exit the conversation as quickly as possible.. even though deep down, it's not what I want to do at all. I don't want to disappear.
I want to get engaged in a meaningful conversation. ISTP.
It doesn't happen that way though.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I act on them every time. They don't occur often and it's usually only when something bad is about to happen, or has happened, and then boom I'm on it, acting on the hunch with 0 thought. Se.

One quick example was last night - I couldn't find our cat - he must have got out somehow (we let him out heaps but he likes to come in after a bit) anyway he hadn't came back - after looking around the house, I just walk out dressed in my PJs, no shoes or anything, and ran around the block looking for him, almost stepped in some glass (lol).

But yeah, I just felt like something was up and immediately acted on the hunch without any thought for putting on shoes etc.. Se. turns out I was right! He was stuck up a tree! That's so cute. xD But poor cat!
I didn't have to climb it because I could reach him, but I would have - he just got his leg caught and couldn't get out, first time it's happened! Glad you got him!

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

The things that energize me are.. jetskiing.. playing some basketball.. playing music live at gigs.. going out and seeing my mates band.. swimming.. going out in storms (barefoot lol, don't know why Sure you do. Se. I'd like to do that too... except... people. hahaha).. driving at high speeds (though I never do it.. it is mad fun..). Se.
I also love playing video games but I feel most energetic when playing those with my friends, in person, (Se) rather than with them over the internet, and that moreso than just playing games on my own (though I do still enjoy that).

I can't wait to get a Nintendo Switch I think it'll be freaking awesome for this.

What drains me is reading all day. Which unfortunately is what I do whether studying or at work.
Listening to people ramble on and on. Suits ISTP. People telling me what to do or how to do my job.. all that stuff.. hate it. Ti-Se.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why*

I repress loads. I want to be more outgoing, I feel more outgoing inside, but something just stops it from happening, just assume it's this shyness that's been born into me though I'm getting better at dealing with it. Introvert, aux Se.

I don't repress my thoughts at all, if something is on my mind. Ti-Se.

It's being all smiley and touchy-feely that I repress. 

I mean I'm a 29 year old married man and some movies and shows actually DO hit me in the feels, my ESFJ wife will have tears down her cheeks sometimes, and I'll feel it in my throat but I'm not gonna actually let it out haha.
Geez that sounds soppy. xD


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@bb Cheers mate, figured as much!


----------



## Namewhomustbechanged (Mar 27, 2017)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I’m more emotional than usual due to a conflict I’ve had recently. I’m not sure whether I’m depressed or just experiencing sorrow. I’m a female, 17 years old and my current state of mind is slightly stressed but mostly relaxed.


*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/damianward/33777927113/in/explore-2017-05-11/

The first word that comes to my mind is peaceful. I’m intrigued by the mist; it looks mysterious and I can’t help but want to explore further. It makes me very curious.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Initial thoughts: “What the fuck? How did this happen? Is this for real? Can we get it fixed in time?”

Outward reactions: “What the fuck? You’ve got to be kidding me.”


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Depends. Is the band/artist/musician going to be there? If so, hell yes. If not, I’ll stay for 10 minutes and judge whether or not the experience is worth it based on my mood and the people I’m surrounded by. If it’s not worth it, I’ll call a cab and peace out.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Both my inward reaction and outward reaction would be pretty much the same as long as I’m comfortable enough around the person to share my thoughts. If I’m comfortable with them, and I know for a fact that my current beliefs have solid proof and that my friend is inherently wrong, then I’ll think they’re just a dumbass that needs to be educated, and would engage in a debate with them. If my beliefs don’t have much to go by, I’ll still throw in my two cents but would be more open minded to their claims.


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I would analyse what I saw/experienced and shape my beliefs based on the newly acquired information (if it’s reliable).


*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I don’t think I have very many values. If I had to guess, then perhaps honesty and loyalty? I think these values came by after experiencing multiple failed friendships in which dishonesty and disloyalty were prevalent. I don’t think these values can change since they are what help me judge the authenticity of a relationship.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I’m very, very introverted due to my troubles with depression, anxiety and low self-confidence. I want to be able to partake in more conversations and make more friends.


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

In the past I’ve relied on them heavily, but nowadays I’m not sure whether my ‘gut feelings’ are just paranoia so I don’t place as much importance to them anymore. They are most often triggered when I’m meeting someone for the first time or when a person is acting suspicious.


*9. a) What activities energise you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

I’m most energised when I’m psychoanalysing other people, discussing a new theory or something I’m passionate about. Activities that drain me the most is socialising for extensive periods of time and taking care of children. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behaviour or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I don’t usually repress either of these things unless I’m meeting someone for the first time. I’ll put on a smile and act friendly because:

•I don’t want to scare away a potential friend with my cynicism
•Having people like you is beneficial in the long run
•I don’t want to be_ that_ asshole


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

bb said:


> @Pooki
> *
> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> Not that I can think of...Male, 32, happy and relaxed.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to "grade" it. The final conclusion is ESTP?


----------

